# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ειναι η καταθλιψη χρησιμη η εστω η θλιψη;

## researcher

βασικα το αναρωτιεμαι πολυ αυτο τελευταια και μαλλον καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι

οτι ειναι καπως χρησιμη η καταθλιψη

κι αν δεν ηταν πως επιβιωσε εξελικτικα τοσα χρονια; ε;

εννοω οτι για τον καθε ενα απο μας ξεχωριστα η καταθλιψη αποτελει ενα ξεχωριστο η ενσωματομενο κομματι της υπαρξης μας και εκφραζει ισως διαφορετικα πραγματα αλλα για να ειναι εκει σε κατι χρησιμευει

οχι απαραιτητα οπως ο πυρετος για να σκοτωσει τα μικροβια αλλα μπορει και ετσι

πλα μου περνανε απο το μυαλο καποιες τετοιες σκεψεις και θα ηθελα και τις δικες σας αν εχετε πανω σε αυτες

----------


## Φοίβη

Καλημέρα.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η κατάθλιψη είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμη.
Βασικά πιστεύω οτι η κατάθλιψη είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος που βρίσκει ο οργανισμός/εαυτός ενός ανθρώπου για να αντιμετωπίσει τον κόσμο, τη ζωή του, τον εαυτό του, όπως ο ίδιος τα αντιλαμβάνεται τη δεδομένη στιγμή. Είναι μια προσπάθεια επιβίωσης και ένα μήνυμα που μας φωνάζει η ψυχή, όταν δεν έχει καταφέρει με κανέναν άλλο τρόπο να μας κάνει να ακούσουμε.
Πιστεύω ακόμα οτι η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να είναι ένα μεγάλο δώρο στη ζωή ενός ανθρώπου, δεδομένου οτι αυτός ο άνθρωπος την αξιοποιήσει σαν τέτοιο.

----------


## aliceinhell

[quote]_Originally posted by Φοίβη_

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η κατάθλιψη είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμη.
Βασικά πιστεύω οτι η κατάθλιψη είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος που βρίσκει ο οργανισμός/εαυτός ενός ανθρώπου για να αντιμετωπίσει τον κόσμο, τη ζωή του, τον εαυτό του, όπως ο ίδιος τα αντιλαμβάνεται τη δεδομένη στιγμή. 


Καλημερα Φοιβη,

Σχεδον θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου. Για μενα η καταθλιψη ειναι η εκφραση της πληρους αυτοαμφισβητησης του εαυτου που ουσιαστικα αποτελει τον δρομο για την εσωτερικη γαληνη.
Θελω να πιστευω οτι οταν πια εχει νικησει κανεις ολους τους δαιμονες που τον καταδυναστευουν και σηκωσει ολα τα ψεμματα που σκεπαζουν τη ψυχη του και εχει μαθει να πιστευει σαν απολυτη αληθεια τοτε μονο μπορει να βρει την πραγματικη γαληνη. Την ψυχικη ηρεμια. Για μενα η καταθλιψη, και ο,τι αυτη συνεπαγεται ειναι η οδος / το μεσο για να καταφερει ο ανθρωπος αφου αμφισβητησει τα παντα που τον αφορουν να κασταλαξει και να δει την πραγματικη ουσια των πραγματων και πανω απο ολα την πραγματικη αξια του.
Αρα αν θελετε τη γνωμη μου η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι χρησιμη. 
Ειναι ενα μεσο για να φτασει κανεις στην αυτογνωσια. Μονο μεσα απο τον απολυτο πονο αποχωρισμου της ψευτικης εικονας που εχουν οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι για τον εαυτο τους μπορει να φτασει κανεις στην ουσια των πραγματων και καθε στιγμη αυτου του ταξιδιου οσο δυσκολη και επιπονη αν ειναι δεν παυει να αποτελει ενα τελειο σταδιο στην εξελικτικη πορεια του καθενα.

----------


## mariafound

Η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι τροπος αμφισβητησης,αυτογνωσιας ,ψυχικης ηρεμιας κ κυριως δεν εχει την δυναμη κανεις καταθλιπτικος να αντιμετωπισει τον κοσμο ,να δει κ να κρινει καθαρα τα γεγονοτα γυρω του.Μιλαω παντα για την καταθλίψη κ οχι για την θλιψη.
Ειναι η πληρης παραιτηση απο την ζωη.
Φοιβη συμφωνω μαζι σου.Ειναι το καμπανακι της ψυχης μας

----------


## aliceinhell

Καλημερα Maria,
Φανταζομαι παρεξηγηθηκα (αλλα δεν πειραζει δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα). Ας προσπαθησω να γινω λιγο πιο σαφης..
Εκφράζω παντα τη δικη μου γνωμη . Αυτο που εννοω ειναι οτι για μενα η καταθλιψη τουλαχιστον ειναι απορροια της αυτοαμφισβητησης και δεδομενης της βοηθειας φαρμακευτικης/συμβουλευτικης ή οποιασδηποτε αλλης μορφης το ατομο φτανει σε ενα σημειο που πλεον γνωριζει την αληθεια (για εκεινο πανω απο ολα). Θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου ομως στο εξης: δεν εχει τη δυναμη κανεις καταθλιπτικος να αντιμετωπισει τον κοσμο να δει και να κρινει καθαρα τα γεγονοτα γυρω του. Οχι Μαρια για μενα ο ανθρωπος οσο και αν χαθει στον λαβυρινθο της ψυχης του εχει παντα μια εικονα για τα παντα και οσο και αν δεν θελουμε να το δεχτουμε αυτη η εικονα αντιπροσωπευει την πραγματικοτητα του. Η πραγματικοτητα ειναι σιγουρα μια αλλα ο καθενας καταθλιπτικος ή μη εχει εναν τελειως διαφορετικο τροπο να την αντιλαμβανεται. 
Και παλι Μαρια να σου υπενθυμισω οτι πιστευω οτι η καταθλιψη ειναι η εκφραση και οχι η ιδια η αυτοαμφισβητηση και οτι ναι πιστευω οτι αν κανεις εχει την αναλογη στηριξη τοτε μπορει να βρει τον εαυτο του.

ΥΓ Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ισως πριν μερικα χρονια (πριν αρχισω θεραπεια) να μπορουσα να ταυτιστω απολυτα μαζι σου Φοιβη και Μαρια αλλα τωρα πια νομιζω οτι ακομα και για ολα οσα περναω υπαρχει λογος. Οπως ελεγε και η Μανια : Γεννιομαστε, υποφερουμε και πεθαινουμε ? Δεν βγαζει νοημα ετσι? Πρεπει να υπαρχει κατι εκει εξω για ολους μας αλλιως ποιο το νοημα?

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by aliceinhell_
> ΥΓ Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ισως πριν μερικα χρονια (πριν αρχισω θεραπεια) να μπορουσα να ταυτιστω απολυτα μαζι σου Φοιβη και Μαρια αλλα τωρα πια νομιζω οτι ακομα και για ολα οσα περναω υπαρχει λογος.


Νομίζω πως τουλάχιστον σε αυτό συμφωνούμε και οι τρείς : οτι δηλαδή υπάρχει λόγος για να περάσει κανείς κατάθλιψη.
Έχεις αντιληφθεί κάτι διαφορετικό απο τις απαντήσεις μας, Αλίκη? Γιατί , αν είναι έτσι, τότε εγώ τουλάχιστον, μάλλον δεν εκφράστηκα καταλληλα ώστε να περάσω αυτό που ήθελα να πω.

----------


## mariafound

Aλικη ειπα οτι ο καταθλιπτικος δεν εχει καθαρη εικονα κ οχι οτι δεν εχει καθολου εικονα.
Θα θελατε να μου διευκρινισετε ποιος ειναι ο λογος ωστε να περναμε μια καταθλιψη,μια αρρωστεια,μια προσωπικη κριση γενικωτερα?

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να πω οτι είναι ο λόγος ή η αιτία, αλλά νομίζω οτι όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις Μαρία είναι μέσα στη ζωή, ανήκουν στον κύκλο της ζωής. 
Απο εκεί και πέρα, πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει λόγος να βιώνω κατάθλιψη και αυτός ο λόγος είναι αυτό που είπα και παραπάνω : οτι ο εαυτός μου μου χτυπάει ένα καμπανάκι ή οτι προσπαθώ με αυτόν τον τρόπο να επιβιώσω, να σώσω τον εαυτό μου απο χειρότερα δεινά, πάντα όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι τη δεδομένη στιγμή την κατάσταση. Ελπίζω να είμαι περισσότερο κατανοητή αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## aliceinhell

Καλη μου Φοιβη, το που διαφοροποιουμαι απεναντι στις αποψεις της Μαριας νομιζω οτι ειναι σαφες, σε οτι αφορα την δικη σου αποψη δεν σου ειπα οτι απεχω παρασαγγας αλλα οτι δεν μπορω να ταυτιστω απολυτα. Το σημειο στο οποιο διαφοροποιουμαι ειναι το εξης: \"Νομίζω οτι η καταθλιψη ειναι χρησιμη\" οπου σου ανελυσα οτι για μενα δεν ειναι ακριβως χρησιμη αλλα το μεσο για εσωτερικη καθαρση. Απο οτι καταλαβα εσυ το βλεπεις σαν διαδικασια ειδοποιησης οτι κατι δεν παει καλα ενω εγω το βλεπω σαν κατι το αναποφευκτο. Οτι δηλαδη θα συμβει. Νo matter what και απο εκει και περα ειναι στο χερι του καθενα το τι θα κανει και το πως θα το παλεψει..
Παντως η κουβεντα μαζι σου οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι ηταν ιδιαιτερα ενδιαφερουσα!!!
Τωρα πρεπει ομως να δουλεψω και λιγο αλλιως εκτος απο εσωτερικη γαληνη θα ψαχνω και για δουλεια!!!!!!!!!! (Χε-Χε)

Φιλια ελπιζω να τα ξαναπουμε Φοιβη

----------


## mariafound

Για μενα δεν ειναι ουτε λογος ουτε αιτια αλλα αποτελεσμα.Αν ακουσουμε κ εμηνευσουμε σωστα τον κινδυνο ειναι μια ευκαιρια για μια προσωπικη εξελιξη κ απελευθερωση.
Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως πως η καταθλιψη ειναι ενα μεσο επιβιωσης.Πως μπορει καποιος να γλυτωσει απο τα χειροτερα?

----------


## researcher

βασικα συμφωνω με τα περισσοτερα που γραφτηκαν

εννοω

με το θεμα που εθεσα

οτι αντι να κατσω να καταριεμαι την δικη μου θλιψη καταθλιψη του πατερα μου και του αδελφου μου

να το παρω αλλιως

οτι ολα εχουν την χρησιμοτητα τους

θα μου πεις αυτο ειναι γενικευση


ας πω παραδειγματα

π.χ. η καταθλιψη του αδελφου μου ειναι σαν κουκουλι προστατευτικο

δεν ζει δεν σχετιζεται δεν πληγωνεται δεν αναρωτιεται ...βλεπει τηλεοραση

αρα του χρησιμευει σαν κουκουλι προστατευτικο οπως ειπα


η καταθλιψη ή δυσθυμια καλυτερα του πατερα μου ειναι

φταινε ολοι και ολα και ενιοτε εγω(δηλαδη εκεινος) ειμαι το μαυρο προβατο και η ζωη ειναι μαυρη κ.τ.λ.

οποτε τα ριχνει στους αλλους για ο,τι αισθανετααι και πραττει και του χρησιμευει σε αυτο.

δεν αναλαμβανει καμια ευθυνη


η δικη μου καταθλιψη

με εκανε να βλεπω τη ζωη λιγο διαφορετικα απο ο,τι πριν

να αποδεχομαι

να συμπονω

να χαιρομαι με πιο μικρα και να μην περιμενω τα σουπερ ουαου πραγματα για να χαρω

να ανασυντασσω τις δυναμεις μου

να βλεπω τα ορια μου

να δω οτι εχω εαυτο

εναν εαυτο που στεναχωριεται χαιρεται λυπαται αγαπα θελει χρονο εχει δυναμεις και αδυναμιες

εχει δυνατα σημεια που τα ιδια μπορει να ειναι και αδυναμα σε αλλες φασεις

γενικα πιστευω πως η θλιψη με εκανε να γνωρισω καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου



προσωπικα βεβαια

δεν θα ηθελα ο μπαμπας μου και ο αδελφος μου να εχουν θλιψη οσο κι αν ειναι χρησιμη μερικες φορες

ειναι οντως χρησιμη η το λεω για να παρηγοριεμαι;

----------


## Φοίβη

aliceinhell: Τώρα καταλαβαίνω τι λες και τη διαφορά απο αυτό που λέω εγώ. Αν για σένα η κατάθλιψη είναι αναπόφευκτη, τότε πράγματι δεν τίθεται θέμα χρησιμότητάς της. 
Ευχαριστήθηκα κι εγώ τη συζήτησή μας! Φαντάζομαι, μιας που τριγυρνάμε και οι δυο μας σε αυτόν τον διαδικτυακό χώρο, να έχουμε τη χαρά να τα ξαναπούμε κάποια στιγμή.
Καλή δουλίτσα εύχομαι! 
mariafound: Μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βάλω σε λέξεις την αίσθηση που έχω. Θα δοκιμάσω να χρησιμοποιήσω μια εικόνα. Για μένα η κατάθλιψη μοιάζει λίγο με μια αγκαλιά. Είναι φρικτή και δεν περιέχει ίχνος ζεστασιάς. Αλλά με περιβάλει και νιώθω ασφαλής μέσα της. Είναι σαν ένα κουκούλι που με περιβάλει γιατί δεν είμαι έτοιμη ακόμα(ή κρίνω οτι δεν είμαι) να μεταμορφωθώ σε πεταλούδα. 
Για μένα η κατάθλιψη είναι ο τρόπος μου να παραμείνω ζωντανή χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ζω ή να έρχομαι σε ουσιαστική επαφή με άλλους άνθρώπους.
Αυτή είναι όμως η δική μου αντίληψη για την κατάθλιψη. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι για τον καθένα μας σημαίνει και κατι διαφορετικό και πως δεν υπάρχει σωστή ή λάθος ερμηνεία.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι τροπος αμφισβητησης,αυτογνωσιας ,ψυχικης ηρεμιας κ κυριως δεν εχει την δυναμη κανεις καταθλιπτικος να αντιμετωπισει τον κοσμο ,να δει κ να κρινει καθαρα τα γεγονοτα γυρω του.Μιλαω παντα για την καταθλίψη κ οχι για την θλιψη.
> Ειναι η πληρης παραιτηση απο την ζωη.


Μαρια,

οπως το ενιωσα εγω η καταθλιψη ηταν η καθολικη αμφισβητηση, συγκρουση. Φυσικα οχι ψυχικη ηρεμια, αλλα ψυχικη \"καταιγιδα\" πρωτογνωρων συναισθηματων ή και βαθια θαμμενων καταπιεσμενων. Κατι σαν εσωτερικος σεισμος.Οπου ολα καταρρεουν...

Παρολα αυτα, σε τοσο δυσκολη κατασταση κ τοσο δυσκολες στιγμες, μπορω να πω οτι καποιες φορες λειτουργει η διαυγεια. Ακομα κ στην τοσο εντονη θλιψη κ παραιτηση. Η διαυγεια και συνειδητοποιηση καταστασεων, του προσωπικου οριου, του \"ως εδω\". Της αναγκης για παραιτηση, ξεκουραση. Αλλα κ της αναγκης για νεα δεδομενα στη ζωη.

Σαν να σου λεει ο εαυτος σου, ακου με...δεν μπορω αλλο. Το τι θα κανεις ομως με την εσωτερικη αυτη φωνη απελπισιας, δεν ειναι δεδομενο. Δεν ερχεται η καταθλιψη παρεα με την αυτογνωσια, με την ωριμανση. Ερχεται ως εκφανση κουρασης, παραιτησης...αλλα το πως θα τη μετατρεψει κανεις ειναι στο χερι του, μεχρι εναν σημαντικο βαθμο. Παντως ναι, σιγουρα μπορει να αποτελεσει αφορμη για αναγεννηση, για επαναπροσδιορισμο του εγω μας. Ομως οχι ευκολα, ουτε απλα.Μπορει να αποτελεσει κ αλλοθι για μια ζωη που περιμενουμε να κανουν οι αλλοι για μας, τα οσα εμεις αποζηταμε.

----------


## mariafound

Φοιβη Θα σε ρωτησω χωρις να θελω να ειμαι σκληρη μαζι σου.Γιατι θελεις να εισαι ζωντανη χωρις ομως να ζεις?Τι κερδιζεις?Τι περιμενεις απο τους αλλους κ τι απο τον εαυτο σου?
Σοφια κ εγω ετσι την ενιωσα.Σαν πληρη καταρρευση ,πληρη παραιτηση.Η νεα ζωη ,ο επαναπροσδιορισμος ολων των αξιων ηρθαν μολις ειπα\"θελω να ζησω\'

----------


## Φοίβη

Μαρία, την εποχή που είχα κατάθλιψη βίωνα τον κόσμο σαν φοβερά εχθρικό περιβάλλον. Φοβόμουν πάρα πάρα πολύ τη ζωή και τους ανθρώπους. Η κατάθλιψη με προστάτευσε και απο το να βιώσω εξολοκλήρου αυτόν τον φόβο, όταν δεν θα μπορούσα να τον αντέξω, αλλά και να συνεχίσω να υπάρχω σε αυτόν τον κόσμο, έστω και χωμένη μέσα στο κρεβάτι μου.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μου έσωσε τη ζωή μέχρι να καταφέρω να καταλάβω τι μου συμβαίνει και να μπορέσω να βγω απο το κουκούλι μου και να αρχίσω να απολαμβάνω πραγματικά τη ζωή.
Εσένα όμως τι σε ενοχλεί τόσο πολύ στην ιδέα οτι η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να λειτούργησε προστατευτικά σε μένα? Δεν λέω απαραίτητα οτι είναι έτσι για σένα ή για κάποιον άλλο άνθρωπο. Λυπάμαι αν πέρασα τέτοιο μήνυμα.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Γιατι θελεις να εισαι ζωντανη χωρις ομως να ζεις?Τι κερδιζεις?



Μαρια, για μενα ο λογος που ηθελα να ζω, ηταν αυτος της ελπιδας, της αλλαγης. Βεβαια αγνοουσα τον τροπο, αλλα εστω κ μπλοκαρισμενη τον αναζητουσα. 

Τί κερδιζεις ετσι? Χρονο για την ανακτηση δυναμεων. Ακομα κ η παυση λειτουργιων χρειαζεται για την ενισχυση τους κ για ενα νεο ξεκινημα.

ps. ξερω οτι απευθυνοσουν στην φοιβη, αλλα αυτα τα ερωτηματα νιωθω οτι με αφορουν κ στον δικο μου προβληματισμο κ αναζητηση. σ ευχαριστω γι αυτο :Smile:

----------


## mariafound

Εχεις δικιο οτι ο καθενας βιωνει διαφορετικα την καταθλιψη.Σε μενα λειτουργησε διαφορετικα κ γιαυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τελειως τι μου λες.Πιστευω ομως οτι σημαντικο ρολο παιζει η αιτια που την δημιουργησε.Προσωπικα ειχα πολυ θυμο,απελπισια,φοβο[παρα πολυ φοβο].Δεν ξερω αν με προστατεψε να τα βιωσω σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο αλλα το βρισκω λιγο αντιφατικο.

----------


## mariafound

Σοφια οταν επανερχεται η ελπιδα η καταθλιψη εχει ηδη αρχισει να φευγει.Μιλαω για την πρωτη φαση ,την πιο απελπιστικη κ φρικτη.
Μας κανει καλο να μιλαμε για την εμπειρια μας κ πως την βιωσαμε.

----------


## Sofia

Εγω Μαρια, οταν περνουσα την φαση της απελπισιας, νομιζω οτι με κρατησε στο βαθος ή εστω υποσυνειδητα (κοιττωντας το βεβαια κ εκ των υστερων) η ελπιδα.

Ναι συμφωνω πώς κανει καλο να καταθετουμε ο καθενας την ματια του.

Και κατι αλλο που θεωρω πολυ σημαντικο: μετα την καταθλιψη, δεν ενιωσα ποτε πια η ιδια. Σαν να αποχαιρετησα ενα κομματι του εαυτου που πλεον δεν μου ειναι οικειο. Σαν συμπεριφορα. Κι ολο αυτο να με διαφοροποιησε αναφορικα με το παρελθον κ τον τροπο που οριζα τον εαυτο μου.

Επιπλεον πιστευω πώς μετα απο μια τετοια εμπειρια υπάρχει ενα ακομα κερδος. Μπορω να αναγνωρισω, να νιωσω πιο γρηγορα την στεναχωρια και να προλάβω τα χειροτερα...Χωρις να χρειαστει να επιβαλλω στον εαυτο μου να αντεξει οτι δεν αντεχεται..

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Μπορω να αναγνωρισω, να νιωσω πιο γρηγορα την στεναχωρια και να προλάβω τα χειροτερα...Χωρις να χρειαστει να επιβαλλω στον εαυτο μου να αντεξει οτι δεν αντεχεται..



μερικες σκεψεις διατυπωνουν οσα και εγω ισως εχω σκεφτει αλλα οχι εκφρασει λεκτικα

οταν ειδα αυτες τις φρασεις κατι τετοιο συνεβη παλι

και αυτο εχει τη δυναμη να με χαροποιει

σε ευχαριστω Σοφια

αν και δεν εχω τη δυναμη ακριβως να βρισκω αλλα και να μη καταπατω το οριο μου ωστοσο με βοηθουν πολυ οι σκεψεις σου

μακαρι και γω να μπορεσω να το κανω

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Εχεις δικιο οτι ο καθενας βιωνει διαφορετικα την καταθλιψη.Σε μενα λειτουργησε διαφορετικα κ γιαυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τελειως τι μου λες.Πιστευω ομως οτι σημαντικο ρολο παιζει η αιτια που την δημιουργησε.Προσωπικα ειχα πολυ θυμο,απελπισια,φοβο[παρα πολυ φοβο].Δεν ξερω αν με προστατεψε να τα βιωσω σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο αλλα το βρισκω λιγο αντιφατικο.


Ξερεις Μαρια, νιωθω οτι αν κ ο καθενας μας μονος του γνωριζει πώς νιωθει κ πώς περναει, πιστευω πραγματικα πώς για τον καθενα ξεχωριστα υπάρχει ενας τουλαχιστον σημαντικος λογος για να οδηγηθει εκει. Ουτε τα αιτια ειναι τυχαια βεβαια, ουτε ο χρονος εκδηλωσης.

Τα συναισθηματα που περιγραφεις δεν μου ειναι αγνωστα.ισα ισα. Και φοβος κ θυμος. Κ μαλιστα ο δευτερος ηταν μπροστα μου, μεσα μου κι εγω τον αγνοουσα. 

Ναι, πιστευω πώς κατα καποιο τροπο μπορει η καταθλιψη να βαζει ενα καποιο φρενο κ στα χειροτερα. Αλλα υπο προυποθεσεις...

----------


## researcher

σε τι αλλο με βοηθα η καταθλιψη


η καταθλιψη με βοηθα να ξαναξεχωρισω το ξεχωριστο της υπαρξης μου

και την αξια της υπαρξης μου

δηλαδη για να καταλαβουμε ολοι

απο μικρη ειχα μια αισθηση διαλυσης οτι αλλοι προσδιοριζουν και αποφασιζουν για τη ζωη μου

και οτι η δικη μου υπαρξη δεν εχει αξια ισχυ και δυναμη καμια

με το που παθαινω καταθλιψη

ειναι σαν να αναποδογυριζει η μπλουζα

εκει δηλαδη που τα θεωρω ολα αυτα

φτανω στον πατο και επαναπροσδιοριζομαι

απο το μηδεν στο ενα στο δυο στο τρια

καμωμενα απο μενα! απο μενα!

καταλαβατε;

εγω περιπου

πλησιαζω παντως....

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> βασικα το αναρωτιεμαι πολυ αυτο τελευταια και μαλλον καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι
> 
> οτι ειναι καπως χρησιμη η καταθλιψη
> 
> κι αν δεν ηταν πως επιβιωσε εξελικτικα τοσα χρονια; ε;
> 
> εννοω οτι για τον καθε ενα απο μας ξεχωριστα η καταθλιψη αποτελει ενα ξεχωριστο η ενσωματομενο κομματι της υπαρξης μας και εκφραζει ισως διαφορετικα πραγματα αλλα για να ειναι εκει σε κατι χρησιμευει
> 
> ...





να υποθέσω πως δεν εννοείς την κλινική κατάθλιψη ?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> βασικα το αναρωτιεμαι πολυ αυτο τελευταια και μαλλον καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι
> 
> οτι ειναι καπως χρησιμη η καταθλιψη
> ...



αν κλινικη καταθλιψη ειναι αυτη που σε κανει να μπεις σε κλινικη ψυχιατρικη ναι εννοω και αυτη

----------


## mariafound

Διαβαζω τα μηνυματα σας κ σκεφτομαι οτι ηταν απαραιτητο να φτασουμε μεχρι τον πατο του γκρεμου για να καταλαβουμε οτι ειχαμε παρει λαθος δρομο?Για να δουμε τα παντα απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια?Για να αρχισουμε να εκτιμαμε κ να αγαπαμε τα παιδια μεσα μας?

----------


## Φοίβη

researcher θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω για αυτό το θέμα.
Εμένα τουλάχιστον μου δίνει πολλά, όπως, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, πολλά δίνει και σε σένα.
Εμένα προσωπικά η κατάθλιψη μου είχε δώσει τότε άλλα δυο ωφέλη. 
Το ένα ήταν οτι με προστάτευε απο το ρίσκο...να ρισκάρω να βγω στην κοινωνία, με όλους τους κινδύνους που αυτό αντιπροσώπευε για μένα.
Το άλλο ήταν οτι ... όσο παράξενο και αν ακουστεί, ένιωθα ξεχωριστή, ιδιαίτερη. Ήταν ένα δικό μου, ολόδικό μου χαρακτηριστικό, και με κάποιο τρόπο με προσδιόριζε, μου έδινε αξία, με ξεχώριζε απο τον περίγυρό μου.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Διαβαζω τα μηνυματα σας κ σκεφτομαι οτι ηταν απαραιτητο να φτασουμε μεχρι τον πατο του γκρεμου για να καταλαβουμε οτι ειχαμε παρει λαθος δρομο?Για να δουμε τα παντα απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια?Για να αρχισουμε να εκτιμαμε κ να αγαπαμε τα παιδια μεσα μας?


για καποιους απο μας, προφανως κ ειναι Μαρια. Για μενα ηταν τουλαχιστον. Κ ξερεις τι? αυτη νομιζω ειναι η θετικη εκβαση...δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι μετα την καταθλιψη ερχεται καποιου ειδους \"θεια φωτιση\" ή αλλαζουμε οπτικη γωνια. Μπορει να μην αλλαξουμε ποτε....κ να εμμενουμε στα ιδια κ στα ιδια. Σε μια πιο \"αυτιστικη\" κατασταση...

----------


## researcher

ακουω την Μαργαριτα Καραπανου που ειχε διπολικη καταθλιψη

να λεει πως η μητερα μου

αρχισε να παιζει το ρολο της ως μητερα 

οταν αρρωστησα

πριν δηλαδη δεν μπορουσε η μητερα της να ειναι μητερα?

μαλλον οχι οπως λεει αυτη η ταλαντουχα συγγραφεας

αλλος ενας λογος να ειναι χρησιμη μια καταθλιψη

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csqh50Ii7V0

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> σε ευχαριστω Σοφια
> 
> αν και δεν εχω τη δυναμη ακριβως να βρισκω αλλα και να μη καταπατω το οριο μου ωστοσο με βοηθουν πολυ οι σκεψεις σου
> 
> μακαρι και γω να μπορεσω να το κανω


Nα σαι καλα res :Smile: 

μπορει κ να το κανεις ηδη, αλλα να μην το χεις δει καθαρα. Η δοκιμη νομιζω αρχικα τουλαχιστον μπορει να γινεται κ ασυνειδητα. Η παρατηρηση κ η ικανοτητα για παρατηρηση θελει κ αυτην το χρονο της :Smile: 

στο ευχομαι να ανακαλυψεις κ νεες επιθυμιες που τωρα μπορει να αγνοεις.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> researcher θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω για αυτό το θέμα.
> Εμένα τουλάχιστον μου δίνει πολλά, όπως, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, πολλά δίνει και σε σένα.
> Εμένα προσωπικά η κατάθλιψη μου είχε δώσει τότε άλλα δυο ωφέλη. 
> Το ένα ήταν οτι με προστάτευε απο το ρίσκο...να ρισκάρω να βγω στην κοινωνία, με όλους τους κινδύνους που αυτό αντιπροσώπευε για μένα.
> Το άλλο ήταν οτι ... όσο παράξενο και αν ακουστεί, ένιωθα ξεχωριστή, ιδιαίτερη. Ήταν ένα δικό μου, ολόδικό μου χαρακτηριστικό, και με κάποιο τρόπο με προσδιόριζε, μου έδινε αξία, με ξεχώριζε απο τον περίγυρό μου.


και γω σε ευχαριστω Φοιβη

το μυνημα σου αυτο εχει ψυχη και συναισθημα

χαιρομαι που οταν μοιραζομαστε μερικες αναρωτησεις μας και αλλοι ανθρωποι βρισκουν δικα τους κομματια εκει

και προχωρουν με τον τροπο τους

ειναι πολυ σημαντικο!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> ....στο ευχομαι να ανακαλυψεις κ νεες επιθυμιες που τωρα μπορει να αγνοεις.



ευχαριστωωωωω

απο επιθυμιες πολλες

απο τροπους εφαρμογης πασχω

αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβως απο που περναμε απο την σκεψη στην πραξη.....

ας μην ειμαι αδικη

πολλες φορες τη βρισκω την ακρη!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




έχεις νοσηλευτεί σε ψυχιατρική κλινική ?

----------


## researcher

> [i]Originally posted by arktos
> 
> 
> έχεις νοσηλευτεί σε ψυχιατρική κλινική ?





τι ακριβως θελεις να μαθεις;


εχει νοσηλευθει λογω καταθλιψης μελος της οικογενειας μου

αλλα δεν θα ηθελα να πω περισσοτερα

αισθανομαι πως εκτιθεμαι και δεν θα νιωθω ελευθερη μετα

και δεν θα νιωθω αυθορμητη

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> βασικα το αναρωτιεμαι πολυ αυτο τελευταια και μαλλον καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι
> 
> οτι ειναι καπως χρησιμη η καταθλιψη
> 
> κι αν δεν ηταν πως επιβιωσε εξελικτικα τοσα χρονια; ε;
> 
> εννοω οτι για τον καθε ενα απο μας ξεχωριστα η καταθλιψη αποτελει ενα ξεχωριστο η ενσωματομενο κομματι της υπαρξης μας και εκφραζει ισως διαφορετικα πραγματα αλλα για να ειναι εκει σε κατι χρησιμευει
> 
> ...



Εγώ επειδή σαν άνθρωπος έχω μια καταραμένη αναισθησία την οποία πιστεύω πως έχω καλλιεργήσει για λόγους άμυνας, μερικές φορές μου λείπει να πέσω σε θλίψη.
Δεν το λέω με την έννοια πως είμαι ευτυχισμένη, ίσα-ίσα που τους τελευταίους μήνες μου έχουν συμβεί κάποια πράγματα που σε έναν άνθρωπο θα μπορούσαν να φέρουν ακόμη και κατάθλιψη.
Για κάποιο λόγο με πιάνει μια άρνηση να τα αποδεκτώ και τα δουλεύω πλαγίως ενώ κάνω πως δεν υπάρχουν.
Έτσι, όταν κάποιες στιγμές πέφτω σε θλίψη, μου αρέσει.
Νιώθω, ότι αντέχω να νιώθω και να βιώνω και τα ασχημα της ζωής χωρίς να κάνω δονκιχωτικούς αγώνες για να τα αλλάξω.
Γι\' αυτό ίσως μερικές φορές να γίνομαι σκληρή εδώ μέσα βλέποντας ανθρώπους να πέφτουν σε κατάθλιψη έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα που εγώ τα διαβάζω και γελάω.
Όμως, μπορεί οι άνθρωποι που αντέχουν να πονούν και να πέφτουν σε θλίψη ή σε κατάθλιψη, να είναι πιο δυνατοί από μένα.
Μερικές σκέψεις..........

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Εγώ επειδή σαν άνθρωπος έχω μια καταραμένη αναισθησία την οποία πιστεύω πως έχω καλλιεργήσει για λόγους άμυνας, μερικές φορές μου λείπει να πέσω σε θλίψη.
> Δεν το λέω με την έννοια πως είμαι ευτυχισμένη, ίσα-ίσα που τους τελευταίους μήνες μου έχουν συμβεί κάποια πράγματα που σε έναν άνθρωπο θα μπορούσαν να φέρουν ακόμη και κατάθλιψη.
> Για κάποιο λόγο με πιάνει μια άρνηση να τα αποδεκτώ και τα δουλεύω πλαγίως ενώ κάνω πως δεν υπάρχουν.
> Έτσι, όταν κάποιες στιγμές πέφτω σε θλίψη, μου αρέσει.
> Νιώθω, ότι αντέχω να νιώθω και να βιώνω και τα ασχημα της ζωής χωρίς να κάνω δονκιχωτικούς αγώνες για να τα αλλάξω.
> Γι\' αυτό ίσως μερικές φορές να γίνομαι σκληρή εδώ μέσα βλέποντας ανθρώπους να πέφτουν σε κατάθλιψη έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα που εγώ τα διαβάζω και γελάω.
> Όμως, μπορεί οι άνθρωποι που αντέχουν να πονούν και να πέφτουν σε θλίψη ή σε κατάθλιψη, να είναι πιο δυνατοί από μένα.
> Μερικές σκέψεις..........


πολυ ωραιες σκεψεις

πιστευω οτι η ανηδονια

θελει περισσοτερο κουραγιο απο την καταθλιψη

ετσι αισθανομαι

εχεις δικιο

αυτος που ειναι ικανος να βιωσει θλιψη ειναι ισως πιο ετοιμος να βιωσει και τη χαρα...

πολυ σημαντικες οι σκεψεις σου...!

----------


## arktos

researcher , είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα η κλινική κατάθλιψη από την κατάθλιψη και την θλίψη.

δυσκολευόμαι πραγματικά να κατανοήσω τί εννοείς.
πως είναι χρήσιμο σε έναν άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?

τέλος να σου πω επειδή εγώ έχω νοσηλευτεί σε κλινινική, πως δεν σου αφήνει και τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις.
κι όσο και αν προσπαθήσεις να τις μεταφέρεις στον άλλο, δεν θα τις νιώσει ποτέ, παρά μονό αν έχει βρεθεί κι αυτός εκεί.

----------


## arktos

Μείζων καταθλιπτική διαταραχή
Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια
(Ανακατεύθυνση από Κλινική Κατάθλιψη)
Μετάβαση σε: πλοήγηση, αναζήτηση

Στο κατώφλι της αιωνιότητας, πίνακας του Βίνσεντ βαν Γκογκ από τα 1890 που συμβολίζει την απόγνωση που χαρακτηρίζει την κατάθλιψη, από την οποία έπασχε και ο ίδιος ο Βαν Γκογκ.Η μείζων καταθλιπτική διαταραχή (γνωστή και ως κλινική κατάθλιψη, μείζων κατάθλιψη, μονοπολική διαταραχή ή απλώς κατάθλιψη) είναι μία κοινή διαταραχή της διάθεσης στην ψυχολογία και την ψυχιατρική, στην οποία η καθημερινότητα ενός ατόμου διαταράσσεται από την έντονη θλίψη, μελαγχολία ή απελπισία.
 
Η μείζων καταθλιπτική διαταραχή διαφέρει από την κοινή κατάθλιψη και από το συνηθισμένο αίσθημα της θλίψης. Η διάγνωση μπορεί να γίνει μόνο από ιατρό και θεραπεύεται με ψυχοθεραπεία ή αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα. Υπάρχουν διάφορες υπο-κατηγορίες κατάθλιψης, μερικές απο τις οποίες πληρούν τα συνηθισμένα διαγνωστικά κριτήρια της θλίψης, της αναστάτωσης και της διαταραχής του ύπνου ή της όρεξης για φαγητό και άλλοι τύποι που δεν διαταράσσουν την χαρά και την απόλαυση σε κάποιο άτομο αλλά δημιουργούν έναν έντονα διασπαστικό κύκλο εσωτερικής παράλυσης και ληθαργίας.

Η μείζων καταθλιπτική διαταραχή επηρεάζει το 7-18% του πληθυσμού σε κάποιο σημείο της ζωής τους πριν απο την ηλικία των 40.


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE_%CE%9A% CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CE%B8%CE%BB%CE%B9%CF%88%CE%B7

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> researcher , είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα η κλινική κατάθλιψη από την κατάθλιψη και την θλίψη.
> 
> δυσκολευόμαι πραγματικά να κατανοήσω τί εννοείς.
> πως είναι χρήσιμο σε έναν άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?
> 
> τέλος να σου πω επειδή εγώ έχω νοσηλευτεί σε κλινινική, πως δεν σου αφήνει και τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις.
> κι όσο και αν προσπαθήσεις να τις μεταφέρεις στον άλλο, δεν θα τις νιώσει ποτέ, παρά μονό αν έχει βρεθεί κι αυτός εκεί.


γνωριζω

στην κλινικη

συμβαινουν πολλα περα απο την ιδια την αρρωστια

ειναι η σκληροτητα προσωποποιημενη

ειναι το γκετο της περιθαλπτικης ομαδας

ειναι ο τροπος που αισθανεσαι τον εαυτο σου

ειναι αρρωστια της ιδρυματοποιησης που βαραινει πολυ περισσοτερο απο την αρρωστια ολους τους αλλους που ειναι καιρο εκει

δεν ειναι απλο βιωμα η κλινικη

και δεν θα ισχυριζομουν οτι η ψυχιατρικη κλινικη βοηθα ως εμπειρεια


εκει οπου η αρρωστια δηλαδη ειναι ο κανονας

για αλλο πραγμα μιλαω

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Γεια σου Εξερευνητρια  :Smile: 
Σκεφτομαι αυτες τις μέρες..
απο τη μια Ποσο ανετοιμοι ειμαστε για την θλιψη? 
και απο την αλλη,ποσο χωμενοι ειμαστε μεσα σε αυτή απο την αρχη της ζωής μας ?

Εγω υπέφερα με την κατάθλιψη,για μενα δεν υπηρχε μεσαια κατασταση,ηταν το τιποτα..μια φυλακη που δεν μπορουσα να βγω..οχι να σκεφτώ,οχι να παρατηρησω,μονο μια συγχυση..
Χαιρομαι να ακουω ανθρωπους που παλευουν εχοντας καταθλιψη..δειχνει ποση δυναμη εχουν!!!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Γεια σου Εξερευνητρια 
> Σκεφτομαι αυτες τις μέρες..
> απο τη μια Ποσο ανετοιμοι ειμαστε για την θλιψη? 
> και απο την αλλη,ποσο χωμενοι ειμαστε μεσα σε αυτή απο την αρχη της ζωής μας ?



ποσο αντιφατικο και ποσο αληθινο μυνημα!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> researcher , είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα η κλινική κατάθλιψη από την κατάθλιψη και την θλίψη.
> 
> δυσκολευόμαι πραγματικά να κατανοήσω τί εννοείς.
> ...




κατάλαβα γιατί μιλάς και σε ξαναρωτάω :
πόσο χρήσιμο είναι σε ένα άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?

----------


## researcher

> [i]
> 
> 
> 
> κατάλαβα γιατί μιλάς και σε ξαναρωτάω :
> πόσο χρήσιμο είναι σε ένα άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?


οι ψυχικες ασθενειες και ιδιατερα η καταθλιψη στην οποια αναφερομαι

ειναι αθενειες με βιολογικους αλλα και ψυχοκοινωνιολογικους παραμετρους

ειναι αθενειες που επηρεαζουν εξ ολοκληρου τη ζωη τη σκεψη το συναισθημα το σχετιζεσθαι

και αυτο συζηταμε εδω περα

το χρησιμο βγαινει απο το γεγονος τουτου του πολυμετρου επηρεασμου

ισως απο την αλλη ειναι ασθενεια που οχι μονο επηρεαζει αλλα και επηρεαζεται απο ολα τα παραπανω

σε αυτη τη βαση μιλω για χρησιμοτητα και αναλυω τη σκεψη μου μυνημα το μυνημα πανω σε αυτο


ειμαστε ενταξει;

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> τέλος να σου πω επειδή εγώ έχω νοσηλευτεί σε κλινινική, πως δεν σου αφήνει και τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις.
> κι όσο και αν προσπαθήσεις να τις μεταφέρεις στον άλλο, δεν θα τις νιώσει ποτέ, παρά μονό αν έχει βρεθεί κι αυτός εκεί.


ποσο δικιο εχεις...πραγματικα νιωθω πως θα αφησω τα κοκαλα μου εδω!πηρε εξιτηριο και η διπλανη μου και νιωθω τοσο μονη..

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> κατάλαβα γιατί μιλάς και σε ξαναρωτάω :
> πόσο χρήσιμο είναι σε ένα άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?


Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάρα πολύ. Οι ασθενείς, όσοι βρίσκονται στο κρεβάτι του πόνου, έχουν τρομερή δύναμη και επιρροή στους γύρω τους.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> κατάλαβα γιατί μιλάς και σε ξαναρωτάω :
> πόσο χρήσιμο είναι σε ένα άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?
> 
> ...



Φαντάζομαι πως δεν εννοεί κάτι τέτοιο η ρις...μάλλον σε περισσότερο εξερεύνηση του εαυτού μας ήθελε να πει πως χρησιμεύει.
αν δεν κάνω λάθος δηλαδή...........

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δεν εννουσα κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο νομιζω...

παντως οταν διαβασα αυτο που εγραψε η φοιβη χαμογελασα καταφατικα : )

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Αυτό όμως δεν είναι λίγο ...\"εκβιαστικό\" ?
Δηλαδή κάποιος επειδή αντιμετωπίζει ένα πρόβλημα με την υγεία του., (είτε ψυχική, είτε σωματική), να το χρησιμοποιεί για να επιβάλλεται σε άλλους?
Ξέρεις, τώρα δένει πιο πολύ το παζλ των σκέψεων σου.
Υπάρχει κάποιο κοντινό σου πρόσωπο που λειτουργεί έται και σε έχει επηρεάσει?

----------


## Φοίβη

Δε θα το έλεγα απαραίτητα εκβιαστικό. Θα έλεγα οτι αν κάποιος νιώθει οτι δεν μπορεί να επιβιώσει με άλλο τρόπο, τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να καταλήξει σε αυτή την επιλογή. Πιθανότατα εντελώς ασυνείδητα επίσης.

----------


## arktos

\"αν κλινικη καταθλιψη ειναι αυτη που σε κανει να μπεις σε κλινικη ψυχιατρικη ναι εννοω και αυτη \"

όταν δίνεις απαντήσεις τέτοιου τύπου, όχι δεν είμαστε εντάξει.
για πολλούς λόγους όμως.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> Δε θα το έλεγα απαραίτητα εκβιαστικό. Θα έλεγα οτι αν κάποιος νιώθει οτι δεν μπορεί να επιβιώσει με άλλο τρόπο, τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να καταλήξει σε αυτή την επιλογή. Πιθανότατα εντελώς ασυνείδητα επίσης.


ναι και γω ετσι θα ελεγα

αλλα φυσικα αυτο ειναι ενα κομματι χρησιμοτητας και οχι ολο το πακετο

αλλο ισως ειναι και η βαθυτερη εννοια της αυτογνωσιας

για αλλους ισως η βαθυτερη εννοια του επαναπροσδιορισμου του τι αξιζει και τι οχι


δεν τα βαζω ολα σε μια οπτικη

μπορει καλιστα καποιος επισης να πει ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω καμια εννοια χρησιμοτητας γιατι δεν μου κανει καμια

και αυτο δεκτο

δεν εχω λογο να το απορριψω

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> κατάλαβα γιατί μιλάς και σε ξαναρωτάω :
> πόσο χρήσιμο είναι σε ένα άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?
> 
> ...



υπάρχουν και ασθενείς που δεν έχουν άτομα γύρω τους.
και πέρα από αυτό θα προτιμούσα να ήμουν εκτός χορού.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> \"αν κλινικη καταθλιψη ειναι αυτη που σε κανει να μπεις σε κλινικη ψυχιατρικη ναι εννοω και αυτη \"
> 
> όταν δίνεις απαντήσεις τέτοιου τύπου, όχι δεν είμαστε εντάξει.
> για πολλούς λόγους όμως.


δεν υποστηριζω καποιον συγκεκριμενο τυπο απαντωντας

απλα μου ηλθε αυτο να πω αυθορμητα

διαφωνεις αλλα με τι ακριβως

θελεις καποια συγκεκριμενη θεση;

δεν υπονοω κατι γραφοντας

απλα αυτα που λεω αυτα ειναι

σκεφτηκα καποια πραγματα και τα γραφω για να δω πως σκεφτονται και αλλοι ανθρωποι

εαν διαφωνεις δεκτο

αλλα τι εννοεις δεν ειμαστε ενταξει λεγοντας;

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εχεις πολυ δικιο!

υπαρχουν ατομα που ασθενουν χωρις κανεναν να τους συμπαραστεκεται

και εγω θα ηθελα να ειμαι εκτος χορου

αλλα δεν ξερω πως θα ημουν εαν ημουν εκτος

γιατι ο μονος εαυτος που εχω ειναι αυτος που εχω και ειναι εντος εκτος και επι τα αυτα...

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> υπάρχουν και ασθενείς που δεν έχουν άτομα γύρω τους.
> και πέρα από αυτό θα προτιμούσα να ήμουν εκτός χορού.


Πάντως δεν μιλούσα για εσένα ειδικά. Θέλω να το ξεκαθαρίσω αυτό, οκ?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> βασικα το αναρωτιεμαι πολυ αυτο τελευταια και μαλλον καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι
> 
> οτι ειναι καπως χρησιμη η καταθλιψη
> 
> κι αν δεν ηταν πως επιβιωσε εξελικτικα τοσα χρονια; ε;
> 
> Κι ο καρκίνος επιβίωσε και το aids.Ότι επιβιώνει εξελικτικα δεν είναι πάντα για καλό μας.
> 
> ...


Πιστεύω λοιπόν γλυκιά μου researcher πως κάθε πράγμα έχει 2 όψεις.Πάντα υπάρχει και η θετική.Σε οποιοδήποτε,μα οποιοδήποτε γεγονός εστω και με προσπάθεια να το διακρίνει κάποιος υπάρχει και κάτι θετικό(π.χ. η γνώση μιας εμπειρίας) ΟΜΩΣ το θέμα είναι αν βάλουμε κ τα αρνητικά δίπλα?Πόσα άραγε χάνουμε βιώνοντας μια κατάθλιψη?

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να μην αναγκαζόμουν ποτέ να την περάσω.Και το λέω με απόλυτη σιγουριά.Θεωρώ πως είχα την ατυχία να βιώσω έντονες καταστάσεις σαν ανυπεράσπιστο παιδί,να τραυματιστώ έντονα κι αυτό στη συνέχεια να με αρρωστήσει φέρνοντας με σε σημείο να χάσω μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μου.


Για να παλέψω με αυτήν την ασθένεια έχω κάνει απίτευτο κόπο και συνεχίζω ελπίζοντας πως μια μέρα τα πάντα θα είναι παρελθόν χωρίς γυρισμό.
Έχω παιδευτεί υπερβολικά πολύ και ότι μου έχει προσφέρει φαντάζει πραγματικά τόσο λίγο μπροστά στο χάσιμο της ίδιας μου της ζωής.

Θεωρώ λοιπόν την κατάθλιψη μια ασθένεια που μακάρι να μην έφτανε κανείς στο σημείο να τη βιώσει.
Μέσα στη ζωή είναι όμως κι αυτή κι αν μας κάτσει θα την αντιμετωπίσουμε τι να κάνουμε αλλά όχι....πιστεύω πως πιο πολύ χάσιμο έχουμε παρά κέρδος.Όσο για την αυτογνωσία,το εσωτερικό ταξίδι κ.λ.π. πιστεύω πως μπορεί να γίνει με πολύ πιο όμορφους κ επικοδομητικούς τρόπους και με σύμμαχο τον εαυτό μας και τις δυνάμεις μας για εξερεύνηση.

----------


## researcher

εχεις τοσο δικιο!

τοσο πολυ δικιο!


παντα σκεφτομουν πως υπαρχουν πολυ πιο ομορφοι τροποι αυτογνωσιας και ανακαλυψης!

να εισαι καλα γλυκεια μου Arsi!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> παντα σκεφτομουν πως υπαρχουν πολυ πιο ομορφοι τροποι αυτογνωσιας και ανακαλυψης!


Και φυσικά!...αλλιώς όσοι περάσαμε κατάθλιψη θα είμασταν οι μόνοι προνομιούχοι αυτογνώστες!:P
(που ανάθεμα αν προσωπικά μετά από τόσα χρόνια είμαι σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο αυτογνωσίας...)

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> \"αν κλινικη καταθλιψη ειναι αυτη που σε κανει να μπεις σε κλινικη ψυχιατρικη ναι εννοω και αυτη \"
> 
> όταν δίνεις απαντήσεις τέτοιου τύπου, όχι δεν είμαστε εντάξει.
> ...




είσαι και ξεχασιάρα!  :Big Grin: 
εσύ ρώτησες \" είμαστε εντάξει \"

να το ξαναματαπώ : κλινική κατάθλιψη δεν είναι αυτή που σε οδηγεί απαραίτητα σε ψυχιατρείο.
και σύμφωνα με το θέμα σου και τη συζήτηση που έχει γίνει θεωρώ αδιανόητο να λεγεται πως είναι χρήσιμο να εισάγεται κάποιος σε κλινική σαν εμπειρία.
γιατί δεν εννοούσες να γίνει νοσηλεία για θεραπευτικούς λόγους.
αυτά τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> υπάρχουν και ασθενείς που δεν έχουν άτομα γύρω τους.
> και πέρα από αυτό θα προτιμούσα να ήμουν εκτός χορού.
> 
> ...



σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ένιωσα έτσι.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> θεωρώ αδιανόητο να λεγεται πως είναι χρήσιμο να εισάγεται κάποιος σε κλινική σαν εμπειρία.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Κ είτε εντός είτε εκτός όταν μιλάμε για όλον αυτόν τον βούρκο της ασθένειας δε μπορούμε να το παρουσιάζουμε σαν κάτι χρήσιμο με τίποτα.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




να μου έλειπαν όλοι αυτοί οι μήνες που έμεινα κλεισμένη στο δωμάτιο μου και δεν μιλούσα σε κανένα.
που δεν ήθελα το φως του ήλιου.
που δεν ήθελα να κάνω μπάνιο.
που δεν είχα τη θέληση να φροντίσω έστω και ελάχιστα το παιδί μου.
που έκλαιγα γιατί το μαρτύριο αυτό δεν είχε τελειωμό.

κι όλοι γύρω μου μού έλεγαν : προσπάθησε!δεν προσπαθείς!

----------


## soft

Δεν ξερω αν υα μποριυσα να χρησημοποιησω τη λεξη\" χρησιμη \"η οχι,αλλα θα πω πως για μενα ηταν σαν ενα ξυπνητηρι,η για να το πω αλλιως η στιγμη που κουραζεσε να εισαι ο ηθοποιος στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.
Και καιρος να κοιταξεις να πεταξεις αυτον τον ρολο που για καποιους λογους τον εχεις φορτωθει η στον εχουν φορτωσει.
Τουλαχιστον εγω καπως ετσι το βιωσα το καταλαβα ,και μεσα απο αυτο το μαρτυριο ,που ειναι μαρτυριο,αρχισα να με μαθαινω καλυτερα καθε μερα, και περισσοτερο
Με εκανε ποιο ανθρωπινη,η επαρση και ο εγωισμος μου τσακιστηκε,και ειδα οτι δεν μπορει να εισαι παντα ο \"δυνατος\",τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο πιστευα
Στην αρχη νευριασα παρα πολυ με μενα,αυτα τα συναισθηματα φοβου,ανασφαλειας,πανικου, πομονωσης,παραιτησεις,απο υρσης,μου ηταν αγνωστα,δεν υπηρχαν ουτε στο λεξιλογιο μου αλλα ουτε στη συμπεριφορα μου
Αλλα ηταν μεσα μου καλα κρυμενα ,και με πολυ καλους φρουρους γυρω μου
Ισως αν δεν ακους αλλα καμπανακια,ισως λεω ,ισως τοτε να ειναι χρησημη,αλλα δεν θα σταθω στη λεξη

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> παντα σκεφτομουν πως υπαρχουν πολυ πιο ομορφοι τροποι αυτογνωσιας και ανακαλυψης!


δεν ειναι τροπος αυτογνωσιας. δεν την επιλεγει κανεις για να μαθει τον εαυτο του. την επιλεγει ισως γιατι δεν μπορει αλλιως ή για χιλαδες αλλους λογους. αλλα οχι για να γινει καλυτερος ανθρωπος. 

Σαφως κ υπαρχουν απειροι πρωην καταθλιπτικοι, πολυ μακρυα απο μια στοιχειωδη αυτογνωσια κ καμια συγκροτηση χαρακτηρα. Θα ταν πολυ ωραια, αν η καταθλιψη πηγαινε σετακι με την αυτογνωσια και την ωριμανση. ή αποτελουσε εγγυηση για μια μεταγενεστερη καλυτερη ποιοτητα ζωης.

----------


## researcher

χα χα!


σετακι! 

αχ τι ωραια αυτογνωσια καλε που τη βρηκες?

α να με το δευτερο καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο τσουκ ειχε και μια αυτογνωσια δωρο! χε χε!

αχ Σοφια

οντως καταπληκτικο!


Σαφως και δεν ειναι ολα αυτοματα!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> τέλος να σου πω επειδή εγώ έχω νοσηλευτεί σε κλινινική, πως δεν σου αφήνει και τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις.
> κι όσο και αν προσπαθήσεις να τις μεταφέρεις στον άλλο, δεν θα τις νιώσει ποτέ, παρά μονό αν έχει βρεθεί κι αυτός εκεί.
> ...


εχεις ανθρωπους ή εστω εναν ανθρωπο που μπορει και θελει να ναι διπλα σου τετοιες δυσκολες στιγμες?

ευχομαι το συντομοτερο δυνατο να νιωσεις καλυτερα...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> κατάλαβα γιατί μιλάς και σε ξαναρωτάω :
> πόσο χρήσιμο είναι σε ένα άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?
> 
> ...


οι ασθενεις την στιγμη που βρισκονται στο κρεββατι του πονου, μπορει να νιωθουν κ πολυ ευαλωτοι κ αχρηστεμενοι κ τελειωμενοι κ να νιωθουν πολυ μονοι σε ολο αυτο. ακομα κ με ανθρωπους δικους τους γυρω τους. ποσο μαλλον, κ χωρις αυτους τους υγιεις ανθρωπους κοντα τους, που αποφευγουν τον οποιοδηποτε αρρωστο ειτε απο δικες τους φοβιες, στιγματισμο κλπ. 

Νομιζω μια βολτα σε ενα νοσοκομειο, μπορει να μας δειξει και αυτη την πλευρα των ασθενων.

----------


## Alobar

H \'αρρώστια\' είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο δώρο, σε περίπτωση που κανείς καταφέρει να βγει απ\' το λούκι. Αλλά χρειάζεται η δική του συμμετοχή στο να αξιοποιήσει τα όποια διδάγματα. Κι ο τρόπος που σκέφτεται κυρίως. Έχω ξαναπεί πως όταν βγήκα απ\' τον αλκοολισμό, αντί να μιλάω για το αλκοόλ, μιλούσα για τον καρκίνο μου που μάλιστα ήταν πριν γίνω αλκοολική. Στην ουσία, αυτός με βοήθησε να βλέπω το αλκοόλ σήμερα σα σκουπιδάκι - και είναι θά \'λεγα -.
Στην περίπτωσή μου, η κατάθλιψη ήταν ό,τι φυσιολογικότερο θα μπορούσε να μου συμβεί μέσα από μια πορεία γεγονότων. Απώλεια - κατάθλιψη - καρκίνος - αλκοολισμός. Το σημερινό μου επεισόδιο το χαρακτηρίζω και \'αναδρομικό\' εκτός από μείζων, και πάλι έχει σχέση με την αποχή του αλκοόλ. Ήταν κάπως σαν \'φυσική\' συνέχεια.
Κάπου έγραψα πως μέσα απ\' την ψυχανάλυση, έχοντας μπει πλέον στα εντελώς άδυτα, το σώμα μου βιώνει πολύ έντονα το βάρος. Μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να το αποδέχομαι αυτή τη στιγμή, για τον απλούστατο λόγο που θέλει τις όποιες συνειδητοποιήσεις να βρίσκουν ένα χώρο. Έχοντας φτάσει πλέον στο σημείο να αλλάζω ριζικά τον τρόπο που βλέπω εμένα, καταρρίπτοντας πάγιες αντιλήψεις της μισής μου ζωής και παραπάνω, καταλαβαίνω ένα σώμα που προσπαθεί να τακτοποιηθεί με τον νέο εαυτό κι ένα συναίσθημα που κι αυτό ταλανίζεται για τους ίδιους λόγους. Φυσικά και είναι τεράστια η αλλαγή, και εξού και τα βαριά μου συμπτώματα. Και κει που έλεγα κανά τρίμηνο πριν - ήταν όλα στα ζενίθ - ότι δε θα αντέξω και θα πάρω φάρμακα, τελικά μια χαρά το βιώνω χωρίς να με ζορίζω. Στην ουσία αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα της ψυχανάλυσης, που σημαίνει ότι είμαι πέραν το δέον ευχαριστημένη...  :Smile:  ... βέβαια, δε θέλει μυαλό για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι μια τόσο δύσκολη κατάσταση δυστυχώς τραβάει πολύ παραπάνω όταν είσαι σε οικονομικό αδιέξοδο και σχεδόν μόνος. Αλλά μου είναι όλα αφομοιώσιμα πλέον και θεωρώ πως κλείνει ένας τεράστιος σε χρόνο και δυναμικό κύκλος στη ζωή μου.
Όσο για το \'δυνατός\', εννοείται ρε παιδιά!... για να χαρακτηριστεί ένας άνθρωπος έτσι, είναι επειδή έχει βγει από λούκια γερά. Και βιώνει και το κόστος ανάλογα. Είδα πολύ ωραίες σκέψεις στο θρεντ και πολύ χάρηκα!... μπράβο Ρις!...

 :Wink:

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> H \'αρρώστια\' είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο δώρο, σε περίπτωση που κανείς καταφέρει να βγει απ\' το λούκι. Αλλά χρειάζεται η δική του συμμετοχή στο να αξιοποιήσει τα όποια διδάγματα. Κι ο τρόπος που σκέφτεται κυρίως. Έχω ξαναπεί πως όταν βγήκα απ\' τον αλκοολισμό, αντί να μιλάω για το αλκοόλ, μιλούσα για τον καρκίνο μου που μάλιστα ήταν πριν γίνω αλκοολική. Στην ουσία, αυτός με βοήθησε να βλέπω το αλκοόλ σήμερα σα σκουπιδάκι - και είναι θά \'λεγα -.
> Στην περίπτωσή μου, η κατάθλιψη ήταν ό,τι φυσιολογικότερο θα μπορούσε να μου συμβεί μέσα από μια πορεία γεγονότων. Απώλεια - κατάθλιψη - καρκίνος - αλκοολισμός. Το σημερινό μου επεισόδιο το χαρακτηρίζω και \'αναδρομικό\' εκτός από μείζων, και πάλι έχει σχέση με την αποχή του αλκοόλ. Ήταν κάπως σαν \'φυσική\' συνέχεια.
> Κάπου έγραψα πως μέσα απ\' την ψυχανάλυση, έχοντας μπει πλέον στα εντελώς άδυτα, το σώμα μου βιώνει πολύ έντονα το βάρος. Μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να το αποδέχομαι αυτή τη στιγμή, για τον απλούστατο λόγο που θέλει τις όποιες συνειδητοποιήσεις να βρίσκουν ένα χώρο. Έχοντας φτάσει πλέον στο σημείο να αλλάζω ριζικά τον τρόπο που βλέπω εμένα, καταρρίπτοντας πάγιες αντιλήψεις της μισής μου ζωής και παραπάνω, καταλαβαίνω ένα σώμα που προσπαθεί να τακτοποιηθεί με τον νέο εαυτό κι ένα συναίσθημα που κι αυτό ταλανίζεται για τους ίδιους λόγους. Φυσικά και είναι τεράστια η αλλαγή, και εξού και τα βαριά μου συμπτώματα. Και κει που έλεγα κανά τρίμηνο πριν - ήταν όλα στα ζενίθ - ότι δε θα αντέξω και θα πάρω φάρμακα, τελικά μια χαρά το βιώνω χωρίς να με ζορίζω. Στην ουσία αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα της ψυχανάλυσης, που σημαίνει ότι είμαι πέραν το δέον ευχαριστημένη...  ... βέβαια, δε θέλει μυαλό για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι μια τόσο δύσκολη κατάσταση δυστυχώς τραβάει πολύ παραπάνω όταν είσαι σε οικονομικό αδιέξοδο και σχεδόν μόνος. Αλλά μου είναι όλα αφομοιώσιμα πλέον και θεωρώ πως κλείνει ένας τεράστιος σε χρόνο και δυναμικό κύκλος στη ζωή μου.
> Όσο για το \'δυνατός\', εννοείται ρε παιδιά!... για να χαρακτηριστεί ένας άνθρωπος έτσι, είναι επειδή έχει βγει από λούκια γερά. Και βιώνει και το κόστος ανάλογα. Είδα πολύ ωραίες σκέψεις στο θρεντ και πολύ χάρηκα!... μπράβο Ρις!...




Alobar, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι.
γιατί έγινες αλκοολική?
με 2 λόγια απάντησε μου.
αν γίνεται βέβαια.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by soft_
> Δεν ξερω αν υα μποριυσα να χρησημοποιησω τη λεξη\" χρησιμη \"η οχι,αλλα θα πω πως για μενα ηταν σαν ενα ξυπνητηρι,η για να το πω αλλιως η στιγμη που κουραζεσε να εισαι ο ηθοποιος στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.
> Και καιρος να κοιταξεις να πεταξεις αυτον τον ρολο που για καποιους λογους τον εχεις φορτωθει η στον εχουν φορτωσει.



πολλοι απο μας εδω μεσα φαινεται να το βιωνουμε και ετσι

μου αρεσαν αυτα που εγραψες soft

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Alobar_Είδα πολύ ωραίες σκέψεις στο θρεντ και πολύ χάρηκα!... μπράβο Ρις!...


ευχαριστω alobar

πραγματικα πολυ ομορφες σκεψεις!


χα χα να σε ρωτησω
το νικ σου λεγεται ετσι γατι τωρα πινεις σε αλλο μπαρ;

εννοω το πραγματικο μπαρ της ζωης χωρις ποτο αλλα με τοσα αλλα που εσυ και ολοι γνωριζουμε και μοιραζομαστε....

απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση το αλλο μπαρ... σορυ αν διακομωδω κατι που ξερω πως ειναι τοσο σοβαρο για τον καθενα

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by soft_
> Δεν ξερω αν υα μποριυσα να χρησημοποιησω τη λεξη\" χρησιμη \"η οχι,αλλα θα πω πως για μενα ηταν σαν ενα ξυπνητηρι,η για να το πω αλλιως η στιγμη που κουραζεσε να εισαι ο ηθοποιος στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.
> Και καιρος να κοιταξεις να πεταξεις αυτον τον ρολο που για καποιους λογους τον εχεις φορτωθει η στον εχουν φορτωσει.
> 
> ...




researcher, αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου είχες πει πως ο αδερφός σου πάσχει από διπολική.
λες να είναι ηθοποιός στον ίδιο του τον ευατό?

----------


## Alobar

\'...Alobar, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι.
γιατί έγινες αλκοολική?
με 2 λόγια απάντησε μου.
αν γίνεται βέβαια...\'

Άρκτε την έγραψα τη σειρά. Έχω ξαναμιλήσει για τους γονείς μου. Με οδήγησαν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια κρατώντας με απ\' το χεράκι. Με ξεχώριζαν απ\' τα αδέρφια μου, αδιαφορούσαν στην αδυναμία που τους είχα, με έβριζαν και μεγάλωσα με το τρίπτυχο \'άχρηστη - άσχημη - ανίκανη\'. Βασικά ήμουν ένα... χαρισματικό μάλλον παιδάκι. Έσπερνα την καταστροφή και τον όλεθρο επειδή βοηθούσα ζωάκια, ηλικιωμένους και... \'τρελλούς\'. Επίσης εξαιρετική μαθήτρια. Ά ναι! Έγραφα τα βράδυα και αυτό ήταν ακόμη πιο... εγκληματικό!...  :Wink:  ... περιττό να σου πω ότι στην απώλεια και την αρρώστια έφαγα... φτύσιμο!... έτσι είναι Αρκούδι. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι γεννιόμαστε με χρέη στα... γονίδια!...  :Wink:  ... πάω βόλτα, καλό βράδυ να έχουμε...

 :Wink:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



βασικα αυτο που μου ειχε πει πολλες φορεςειναι οτι αναλαμβανε ενα ρολο του να προσποιειται για να περναν οι αλλοι καλα

και οτι στην πραγματικοτητα ηταν παντα αλλιως το μεσα του

ναι προφανως ειχε και εχει αναλαβει μια αποστολη προσποιησης και ριμουλκο αλλα τωρα ειναι που αρχιζω και καταλαβαινω πως αυτους τους ρολους τους αναλαμβανουμε για να επιβιωσουμε η για να γινουμε πιο αποδεκτοι

και οτι μας τους επιφορτιζουμε με καποιο τροπο

η καταθλιψη μπορει να παιξει εναν ξυπνητικο ρολο ως προς αυτο


ναι η προσποιηση ηταν κατι που τον τυρρανουσε και τωρα οχι πια απο οτι αντιλαμβανομαι

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'...Alobar, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι.
> γιατί έγινες αλκοολική?
> με 2 λόγια απάντησε μου.
> αν γίνεται βέβαια...\'
> 
> Άρκτε την έγραψα τη σειρά. Έχω ξαναμιλήσει για τους γονείς μου. Με οδήγησαν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια κρατώντας με απ\' το χεράκι. Με ξεχώριζαν απ\' τα αδέρφια μου, αδιαφορούσαν στην αδυναμία που τους είχα, με έβριζαν και μεγάλωσα με το τρίπτυχο \'άχρηστη - άσχημη - ανίκανη\'. Βασικά ήμουν ένα... χαρισματικό μάλλον παιδάκι. Έσπερνα την καταστροφή και τον όλεθρο επειδή βοηθούσα ζωάκια, ηλικιωμένους και... \'τρελλούς\'. Επίσης εξαιρετική μαθήτρια. Ά ναι! Έγραφα τα βράδυα και αυτό ήταν ακόμη πιο... εγκληματικό!...  ... περιττό να σου πω ότι στην απώλεια και την αρρώστια έφαγα... φτύσιμο!... έτσι είναι Αρκούδι. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι γεννιόμαστε με χρέη στα... γονίδια!...  ... πάω βόλτα, καλό βράδυ να έχουμε...




καλή βόλτα!  :Smile:  θα επανέλθω !

----------


## Alobar

Τί σόρυ ρε Ρις;... είναι ο Alobar, απ\' το βιβλίο, \'Το άρωμα του ονείρου\'... χεχε, κάτι \'τυχαιότητες\'!... τότε δεν είχα προσέξει το... άλλο μπαρ!...  :Smile:  ... άντε τα λέμε...

:P

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




αδυνατώ να συνεχίσω τη κουβέντα.
νιώθω κουρασμένη.
έγραφα και έκανα δουλειές.
θα σας δω το πρωϊ.
καληνύχτα!  :Smile:

----------


## soft

βασικα θελω να διευκρινησω,κατι οσο αναφορα την λεξη ηθοποιος προς τον εαυτο σου,καμια προσποιηση απο μεριας μου προς τους αλλους ,παρα μονο στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο,εγω να με κοροιδευω να παιζω κωμωδια,για να περναω καλα \"εγω \" για να μην βλεπω και να μην ακουω,στον κοσμο τον δικο μου ,τον κοσμο της σκηνης ,και με κομπαρσους ολα τα συναισθηματα μου,που τους εδινα και απο εναν 
Ηταν ψευτικος ,και ο δικος μου τροπος αμυνας, ναι αυτος ο ψευτικος, αλλα αυτον εμαθα,και αρχισε να μην με ικανοποιει,και να μην με εκφραζει,κουραστηκα απο αυτο,αλλα μεχρι να βεις το σεναριο το πραγματικο,αυτο που θα σε εκφραζει ε περναει καποιο διαστημα 
Αυτο το διαστημα το λεω καταθλιψη,και το σεναριο που βρηκατο μαθαινω ακομα και μου αρεσει παρα πολυ
Γιατι καταλαβα τι σημαινει να μην φοβασαι τον εαυτο σου τα συναισθηματα σου ,και πανω απ ολα να μπορεις να τα αφηνεις ελευθερα και να μην τα βαζεις σε καλουπια .
Αυτα τα τα λιγα για να μην υπαρξει παρερμηνεια σε αυτα που ειπα  :Smile:

----------


## claire

εμένα να πω την αλήθεια, όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις που ξεπερνάνε κάποια όρια (πχ. βαριά κατάθλιψη, διαταραχή άγχους) δεν μου φαίνεται ότι είναι χρήσιμες... είναι διαταραχές.

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> κατάλαβα γιατί μιλάς και σε ξαναρωτάω :
> πόσο χρήσιμο είναι σε ένα άνθρωπο να πάσχει από μία ασθένεια ?
> 
> ...


 Ναι εχεις δικιο ,οταν και εγω ημουν στο κρεβατι του πονου αυτο που ηθελα εκεινη την στιγμη, ηταν να δειξω δυναμη, επιρροη και ,να αρχισω να χειραγωγω τους παντες διπλα μου,εσκεμμενα,αχχ ναι, ηταν η στιγμη που δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε!!! αντε και ποτε να ξαναρθει!!!!!
Εχεις σκεφτει ομως ποτε? η αν εχεις ακουσει?
οτι αυτοι οι γυρω σου, ειναι αυτοι που προσπαθουν να σου επιβληθουν ,καθε ωρα, καθε στιγμη με τα λεγομενα τους,γιατι δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν ουτε να ερθουν στην θεση σου??
Ξερεις κατι? μερικοι που ερχονται αγαπητη φιλη ,ντρεπονται κιολας που ερχονται,και το μονο που σου λενε ειναι ,\"αντε μωρε ,λιγο και συ να βαλεις το χερακι σου και ολα καλα θα πανε\",λες και γω δεν θελω να το βαλω το χερακι μου, περιμενω αυτους να μου το πουν ,και μονο εμψυχωση δεν ειναι αυτο για μενα,με εκανε να αισθανομαι, οτι εγω φταιω και γ αυτο,μεσα σ ολη τη κολαση και στη φωτια, που με εκαιγε ,ε δεν ριχνουμε λιγο ακομα \"υγρο πυρ\" ενοχων για να ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να σβησει.
Δεν εχω να πω τιποτα αλλο πανω σ αυτο.

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by claire_
> εμένα να πω την αλήθεια, όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις που ξεπερνάνε κάποια όρια (πχ. βαριά κατάθλιψη, διαταραχή άγχους) δεν μου φαίνεται ότι είναι χρήσιμες... είναι διαταραχές.


 Nαι δεν θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου ,ειναι διαταραχες.εχεις απολυτο δικιο.
Τι ηταν αυτο ομως αυτο που σε ωθησε σε αυτες τις διαταραχες?
Εκει ειναι η χρησιμοτητα,αν μπορω να χρησημοποιησω αυτην την¨\" λεξη\".
Το να δω αυτα που δεν εβλεπα
Το να αναθεωρησω
Το να αρχισω να πιστευω στον εαυτο μου
Το να μπορω να υπερασπιζομαι εμενα
Το να βλεπω το αδικο 
Το να εχω αξιες ,αξιοπρεπεια ,λογο, και θεληση για ζωη,και να τα χαιρομαι ολα καθε στιγμη.
Θα μπορουσα να πω κ αλλα,για το τι εισεπραξα εγω ,μεσα απο την διαταραχη ,αν ηταν \"χρησιμη\' η οχι δεν μπορω να απαντησω γιατι οπως ειπα δεν με νοιαζει η αναλυση της λεξεις ,αλλα ειναι και λιγο αργα,μην μας παρει και το ξημερωμα  :Smile: 


\"Ζουσα για να υπαρχω για τους αλλους,και δεν ζουσα για να υπαρχω για μενα πρωτα\"
soft

----------


## claire

τι είναι αυτό που ωθεί στις διαταραχές? μάλλον κάποια σωματική προδιάθεση.

δε λέω, καλό είναι όποιος βγαίνει από τέτοιες καταστάσεις να τις χρησιμοποιεί όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο υπέρ του, δηλαδή να εκμεταλλεύεται την εμπειρία θετικά.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Με την κατάθλιψη υποφέρεις. Ίσως όμως να υπέφερες περισσότερο χωρίς αυτήν. Αν δηλαδή υπάρχουν άλλα \'ανυπόφορα\' πράγματα στη ζωή σου, στη σκέψη σου, η κατάθλιψη σε \'προστατεύει\' από το να τα αντιμετωπίσεις. Χωρίς την κατάθλιψη μπορεί να είσαι εκτεθειμένος στις απαιτήσεις του εαυτού σου και στις απαιτήσεις των άλλων. Μια προοπτική επιθυμητή ίσως αλλά και απειλητική ταυτόχρονα. 

Άλλες φορές πάλι μπορεί να είναι μια προσπάθεια να διεκδικήσεις τη φροντίδα, την κατανόηση, το ενδιαφέρον που δεν είχες, να δηλώσεις πόσο πολύ έχεις υποφέρει.

Για όλα αυτά ίσως να είναι \'χρήσιμη\'. Αλλά μπορεί κι απλά να είναι μια ένδειξη ότι έχεις πια \'στερέψει\'. Μπορεί να είναι πολλά, νομίζω για τον καθένα μπορεί να είναι πολύ διαφορετικό.

Για εμένα λειτούργησε όχι απλά σαν ξυπνητήρι όπως αναφέρθηκε κάπου, αλλά ήταν και μεγάλο σοκ να διαπιστώσω ότι αυτό που βίωνα ήταν ο πάτος ενός καταθλιπτικού συναισθήματος. Η συνειδητοποίηση ήταν απίστευτα χρήσιμη και γιατί μπόρεσα να κατανοήσω εκ των έσω πλέον αυτό το συναίσθημα, αλλά κυρίως γιατί κινητοποιήθηκα άμεσα, είδα, αναθεώρησα κλπ...όλα αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν και πιο πάνω.

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by claire_
> τι είναι αυτό που ωθεί στις διαταραχές? μάλλον κάποια σωματική προδιάθεση.
> 
> 
> --------&gt;claire σε αυτο δεν υπαρχει μια απαντηση και μονο,εχει να κανει με παρα πολλα,να στο πω αλλιως,απο την ωρα της συλληψης μας ,η κυοφορια 9 μηνες ,αν και γω 7μηνων
> η συνθηκες, το περιβαλλον ο τοπος, ο χρονος,παιζουν πολυ καθοριστικο ρολο στο πως ενα ατομο μια οντοτητα αντιλαμβανεται τα πραγματα γυρω του
> Εχω ας πουμε 5 αδερφια,παραδειγμα τα 2 ειχαν διαταραχες τα αλλα 3 οχι,γιατι??
> 
> 
> ...


Θετικη εμπειρια δεν υπαρχει, μεσα απο αυτο που βιωνεις ,ισως ομως υπαρχουν θετικα αποτελεσματα για τον καθενα ξεχωριστα,και οχι για ολους ,αλλιως οποιος ειχε περασει μια καταθλιψη θα ειχε φτασει ισως τον Περιανδρο η τον Θαλη σε γνωση σοφια και αυτογνωσια  :Smile:  aa ξεχασα και τον Σολων  :Smile:

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by soft_
> Δεν ξερω αν υα μποριυσα να χρησημοποιησω τη λεξη\" χρησιμη \"η οχι,αλλα θα πω πως για μενα ηταν σαν ενα ξυπνητηρι,η για να το πω αλλιως η στιγμη που κουραζεσε να εισαι ο ηθοποιος στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.
> Και καιρος να κοιταξεις να πεταξεις αυτον τον ρολο που για καποιους λογους τον εχεις φορτωθει η στον εχουν φορτωσει.
> 
> ...


researcher το θεμα που ανοιξες με αγγιζει πολυ. Ειπα εν μερη το πως το βιωσα εγω ολο αυτο,ο καθενας το αντιλαμβανεται και το βιωνει ισως καπως διαφορετικα ,οσο αναφορα τις αφορμες ,τις αιτιες που τον οδηγησαν εκει ,
Το πως βγηκες απο την μαυρη τρυπα που σου ρουφαει καθε αντισταση για ζωη ,το πως αυτο που αισθανοσουν ηταν σαν μια κινουμενη βαλτο που η παραμικρη κινηση θα σε επνιγε.
Και συ εκει στασιμος φοβουμενος οτι καθε αντιδραση θα σε εξοντωνε,γιατι δεν υπηρχαν οι μασκες σου να σε προστατεψουν εκει. Και οχι μονο οι μασκες ,αλλα ουτε κλαρακι για να πιαστεις
Ξερεις μεσα απο αυτο,εστω και αν δεν υπαρξει η δεν βρεις κατι βαθυτερο,για κατι καλυτερο προς σε σενα,εχω να πω μοναχα,οτι θελει τρομερη δυναμη,και μονο που τα καταφερες ενα μπραβο στον εαυτο σου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Eίναι όντως πολύ ενδιαφέρον το topic.
Η κατάθλιψη σε αφήνει άραγε με κάποιου είδους προδιαθεσιμότητα να αντιδράσει ο οργανισμός σου με τον ίδιο τρόπο σε παρόμοιες συνθήκες και σε ποιο βαθμό;
Παίζει ρόλο ο χαρακτήρας και η στάση του ατόμου στην εξέλιξη και πορεία της;Σε τυχόν της επανεμφάνιση;Yπάρχει όπως και σε άλλες ασθένειες η ύπαρξη κληρονομικότητας;
Τα βιώματά μας παίζουν καθοριστικό ρόλο,η δική μας θεώρηση και αντίληψη πάνω σε μας και στον έλεγχο που έχουμε ή δεν έχουμε στη ζωή μας,κατά πόσο έχει και το φύλο μας ρόλο και αν ναι σε ποιο βαθμό,όλα αυτά είναι ερωτήματα ενδιαφέροντα.

Η προσωπική μου στάση απέναντι στην κατάθλιψη είναι μία στάση απομυθοποίησης.Πάλεψα να κατεδαφίσω αυτήν για να μην με κατεδαφίσει αυτή,λολ.Εννοώ πως έπρεπε,αφού είχα περάσει μία εμπειρία,να την επεξεργαστώ και να δω σε τι η εμπειρία μου θα μπορέσει να μου κληρονομήσει εκτός από άσχημες αναμνήσεις και ένα είδος γνώσης,ένα αποθεματικό για το μέλλον.

Τι πήρα από αυτήν;Tη γνώση να κοιτάω πάντα την τσάντα μου. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
λολ.Κι όμως,ένα από τα πρωταρχικά σημάδια για μένα πως είμαι σε κάποια φάση περίεργη,ίσως δυσθυμική,είναι η κατάσταση της τσάντας μου.Από το χάος ή την τάξη,από την επιμέλεια ή την χύμα κατάσταση που επικρατεί μέσα της,μπορώ να ελέγξω και να μετρήσω πως λειτουργώ μια εποχή,προτού περάσω σε άλλα κομμάτια της καθημερινής ζωής(ενδιαφέροντα,λίμπιντο ,ύπνος,κλπ)

Κάθε εμπειρία μας μπορεί να παρέχει και θετικό υλικό συνάμα με την αρνητική διάσταση που φέρει.
Αν ας πούμε πω πως έτυχε,υπήρξε μία ατυχής συγκυρία στη ζωή και πέρασα αυτό,πως κάποιοι παράγοντες οδήγησαν και συνεργατικά διαδραμάτισαν ένα ρόλο,μπορώ να απενοχοποιήσω τον εαυτό μου και να αισθανθώ καλύτερα.Αν πω πως ήταν μία εμπειρία που με σημάδεψε,που τα αποτελέσματά της ήταν επώδυνα,φριχτά και θα τα κουβαλώ για πάντα,το θεωρώ πιθανό να έχω φτιάξει μία παγίδα διανοητική για μένα που θα με φέρει στο μέλλον σε μπελάδες.:P

Κάπως έτσι θα ήθελα να το πάω,να προσπαθώ να βλέπω και την άλλη πλευρά,όχι μόνο την πλευρά του πόνου και της θλίψης.Άσε που ένα άτομο με χιούμορ θα μπορούσε να περιγράψει την εμπειρία του με την κατάθλιψη με τέτοιο τρόπο που να την αποδομήσει εντελώς.Χμ,καιρός να το δω και με χιούμορ.



#Γαμώτο,αυτές τις μέρες η τσάντα μου είναι επιεικώς χάλια,ωωω συναγερμός,τρεχάτε χριστιανιοίιιι,έπεσε ο ντάου τζόνις που θα έλεγαν και οι γνωστοί κωμικοί,λολ.Θα την ταχτοποιήσω καλή μου κατάθλιψη,μην έρθεις για επίσκεψη,άστο καλύτερα για άλλη φορά,λολοολ. :Big Grin:

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Χμ,καιρός να το δω και με χιούμορ.
> 
> 
> 
> #Γαμώτο,αυτές τις μέρες η τσάντα μου είναι επιεικώς χάλια,ωωω συναγερμός,τρεχάτε χριστιανιοίιιι,D


Kαι μενα τουτη τη στιγμη ολοι οι συναγερμοι στη γειτονεια εχουν παρε φωτια ,και χτυπανε μετα απο μια διακοπη ρευματος ,ν ανησυχω λες:P

----------


## RainAndWind

χαχα,τι να κάνουμε ρε σοφτ,μπλέξαμε σε λέω. :Big Grin:

----------


## soft

ΑΣΤΑ και που να βρουμε και τεχνικους γιατρους τετοια ωρα
ο δικος μου ερχεται ακομα  :Big Grin: 

ρες σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ
αλλα λιγο ψυχαγωγια ειναι παντα καλη ε??
το επιτρεπει και η ωρα και οι συναγερμοι :Big Grin:

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ευχαριστω καλη μου!
ειναι ο φιλος μου ο μονος που με στηριζει!
ολοι οι υπολοιποι αφαντοι...
αλλά τον αφηνουν να ερχεται μονο δυο ωρες να με δει  :Frown: 
μου εχει αφησει τον υπολογιστη του αλλα μου αφηνουν το 
καλωδιο για πολυ λιγες ωρες

----------


## researcher

εσωτερική_σήψη


ειναι ομορφο που εχεις καποιον να μιλας για τον πονο που βιωνεις 

ετσι ο πονος απαλυνεται καπως ε;  :Smile:

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> εσωτερική_σήψη
> 
> 
> ειναι ομορφο που εχεις καποιον να μιλας για τον πονο που βιωνεις 
> 
> ετσι ο πονος απαλυνεται καπως ε;


ναι πραγματι!ζω την καθε μερα περιμενοντας τις 2 ωρες του επισκεπτηριου!

----------


## researcher

εχεις κατι να περιμενεις! ωραιο ειναι αυτο! 


οι αλλοι αφαντοι;

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> εχεις κατι να περιμενεις! ωραιο ειναι αυτο! 
> 
> 
> οι αλλοι αφαντοι;


γονεις και υποτιθεμενοι \"φιλοι\"
εχουν εξαφανιστει ολοι
σε θυμουνται μονο οταν θελουν κατι απο σενα
ετσι ειναι δυστυχως και πρεπει καποια στιγμη να το αποδεχτω αυτο!

----------


## Θεοφανία

εσωτερικη σήψη, (άλλαξε αυτό το νικ, δεν δείχνει καθόλου αισιόδοξο και σίγουρα δεν εισαι σε σήψη, αλλά σε ίαση).
Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που έχεις τον φίλο σου δίπλα σου. Άλλοι ακόμη θα έτρεχαν σε τέτοια περίπτωση. Αυτό σημαίνει πως σ αγαπάει και σου συμπαραστέκεται. Σου έχουν πει οι γιατροί πότε θα είσαι έτοιμη να βγεις?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Καλημέρα και απο μενα.. :Smile: 

Νιωθεις καλύτερα παντως?Η γραφή σου εχει λογικη συνεχεια και μου φαινεσαι καλά.
Τι σου λενε οι γιατροι,θα παρεις εξιτηριο σύντομα?
Ο φιλος σου αποδεικνυεται πραγματικος ανθρωπος που σε στηριζει στα δυσκολα..
Τυχερουλα να εχεις καποιον τοσο καλο στη ζωη σου.. :Smile:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> εχεις κατι να περιμενεις! ωραιο ειναι αυτο! 
> 
> 
> ...



γενικοτερα δεν παιζει πολυ να τα πανε καλα οι ανθρωποι στα δυσκολα

συνηθως κλεινουμε τα ματια

δεν αντεχουμε ουτε να μιλαμε για τετοια θεματα

εχω εγω γνωστο πατερα που στελνει αλλους στο νοσοκομειο αμα το παιδι του παρουσιασει θεμα γιατι ντρεπεται να παει ο ιδιος

ασε!


με το καλο ολα σου ευχομαι εσωτερικη αναρρωση αναλαβη δυναμεων

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> εσωτερικη σήψη, (άλλαξε αυτό το νικ, δεν δείχνει καθόλου αισιόδοξο και σίγουρα δεν εισαι σε σήψη, αλλά σε ίαση).
> Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που έχεις τον φίλο σου δίπλα σου. Άλλοι ακόμη θα έτρεχαν σε τέτοια περίπτωση. Αυτό σημαίνει πως σ αγαπάει και σου συμπαραστέκεται. Σου έχουν πει οι γιατροί πότε θα είσαι έτοιμη να βγεις?


μ αγαπαει ναι αλλα πληγωνεται και ποναω  :Frown: 
μου λειπει πολυ!και ο γατος μου!
σε κανενα μηνα και αμα!
δυσκολα πολυ!
σας ευχαριστω κοριτσια!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Καλημέρα και απο μενα..
> 
> Νιωθεις καλύτερα παντως?Η γραφή σου εχει λογικη συνεχεια και μου φαινεσαι καλά.
> Τι σου λενε οι γιατροι,θα παρεις εξιτηριο σύντομα?
> Ο φιλος σου αποδεικνυεται πραγματικος ανθρωπος που σε στηριζει στα δυσκολα..
> Τυχερουλα να εχεις καποιον τοσο καλο στη ζωη σου..


με τις ωρες μου ειμαι!
δεν το συζητανε ακομα για εξιτηριο ειναι νωρις
ειναι θαυμα που βρεθηκε στο δρομο μου
εξ αιτιας του ειμαι ζωντανη!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> εσωτερικη σήψη, (άλλαξε αυτό το νικ, δεν δείχνει καθόλου αισιόδοξο και σίγουρα δεν εισαι σε σήψη, αλλά σε ίαση).
> Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που έχεις τον φίλο σου δίπλα σου. Άλλοι ακόμη θα έτρεχαν σε τέτοια περίπτωση. Αυτό σημαίνει πως σ αγαπάει και σου συμπαραστέκεται. Σου έχουν πει οι γιατροί πότε θα είσαι έτοιμη να βγεις?
> 
> ...



Σκέψου θετικα, γιατί επιβαρύνεις την ψυχολογία σου με τη μαυρίλα.
Ένας μηνας είναι, βρες κάτι να κάνεις εκεί μέσα. Διάβασε βιβλία, μίλα με άλλους, πες στον φίλο σου να σου φέρει πράγματα να ασχολείσαι.
Παρακάλα τους για παραπάνω ώρες καλώδιο.
Εδώ είμαστε καλή παρέα. Θα μιλάμε, θα λέμε τον πόνο μας, θα περάσει ο καιρός.
Κάνε υπομονή. Σκέψου πως σε περιμένει το καλοκαίρι και τον Ιούνιο θα είσαι σε μια παραλία με τον φίλο σου και θα μαυρίζεις......... :Smile: 

Σίγουρα σου φαίνονται ψιλά γράμματα και ενδεοχμένως ηλίθια αυτά που σου λέω, αλλά αν δεν πιστέψεις πρώτα απ όλα εσύ πως θα γίνεις καλά και θα ξαναβρείς τον εαυτό σου, κανένα φάρμακο και καμιά κλινική δεν θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ετσι και οι δικοι μου!
με παιρνουν τηλ και ρωτανε τι καιρο εχει στη θεσ/νικη
αστα!
σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> 
> 
> ειναι θαυμα που βρεθηκε στο δρομο μου
> !



και θαυμα που βρεθηκες στον δικο του δρομο  :Wink: 


καλημερα  :Smile: 

και σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου,καλη αναρρωση  :Smile:

----------


## researcher

δεν ξερω αν εχει χρησιμοτητα η καταθλιψη η η θλιψη αλλα το να βαζεις τον πονο σου σε λογια και να τον μιλας παιζει να εχει μεγαλη χρησιμοτητα να διεγειρει πολλα θετικα συναισθηματα!


μολις το διαβασα και συμφωνω απολυτα!


η μυστικοτητα το να κρυβεις το τοσο [ενοχο] μυστικο σου

το να μην μπορεις να το επικοινωνησεις αυτα σου αυξανουν τον πονο σε οποιο πολιτισμο και σε οποια κοινωνια και αν βρισκεσαι!


προσωπικες αφηγησεις παιζουνε παντου γιατι πανω απο ολα ειναι θεραπευτικοτατες!

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Θέλω να διευκρινήσω οτι δεν εννοώ οτι κάποιος που αρρωσταίνει το κάνει εξεπίτηδες για να χειραγωγήσει κάποιον άλλο ή οτι την ώρα που υποφέρει έχει στο μυαλό του αυτό το πράγμα.
Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι οτι τα πράγματα, όπως τα βλέπω εγώ, έχουν δυο όψεις. Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν υπάρχει αδυναμία χωρίς δύναμη, κακό χωρίς καλό κτλ. 
Εγώ προσωπικά βλέπω σε κάθε επονομαζόμενο \"θύμα\" ή ασθενή μια τεράστια δύναμη. Είναι εκεί και αντέχει μια τέτοια ύπαρξη. Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω εγώ και για πόσο θα μπορούσα. Σέβομαι και θαυμάζω αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Κι αν οι ίδιοι δεν βλέπουν τη δύναμή τους θλίβομαι, αλλά καταλαβαίνω οτι υπάρχει λόγος και για αυτό.
Αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη, όμως.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> ευχαριστω καλη μου!
> ειναι ο φιλος μου ο μονος που με στηριζει!
> ολοι οι υπολοιποι αφαντοι...
> αλλά τον αφηνουν να ερχεται μονο δυο ωρες να με δει 
> μου εχει αφησει τον υπολογιστη του αλλα μου αφηνουν το 
> καλωδιο για πολυ λιγες ωρες


Καλη μου,

ειναι καθοριστικο το να υπάρχει ενας ανθρωπος να νοιαζεται πραγματικα για μας. Ειδικα τοσο δυσκολες στιγμες. Κ οπως βλεπεις κ μονη σου, δεν ειναι αυτονοητο τιποτα. Ουτε απο ανθρωπους που θεωρουνται κοντινοι μας. 

Ειναι υπέροχο πιστευω που υπάρχει λοιπον ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος. Κ δεν ξερω αν ειναι θαυμα που βρεθηκε στο δρομο σου κ εσυ στον δικο του, παντως σιγουρα σημαινει πολλα το οτι ειναι μαζι σου τωρα. και αυτο το εχετε κανει μαζι :Smile:  εχετε συμβαλει κ οι δυο γι αυτην την σχεση.

Οσο για το οτι πληγωνεται...μα φυσικο δεν ειναι? Ολοι μας δεν πληγωνομαστε για οσους νοιαζομαστε, οταν δεν ειναι καλα? Οπως χαιρεται για το οτι ειστε μαζι, ετσι στεναχωριεται οταν δεν εισαι καλα. Υποθετω κι εσυ νιωθεις αναλογα :Smile:  Πώς να στεκεται αδιαφορος? Καταλαβαινω το οτι σε θλιβει που στεναχωριεται κ αυτος, ομως το διαχειριζεται καλα. Αφου σου στεκεται κ ειναι ειναι διπλα σου, σημαινει οτι το μπορει κ το θελει.

Θα ξαναευχηθω να βγεις συντομα, οσο πιο \"αναιμακτα\" γινεται κ με δυναμη που θα σου δωσει πιστη για τον εαυτο σου κ οσα αξιζεις!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by claire_
> τι είναι αυτό που ωθεί στις διαταραχές? μάλλον κάποια σωματική προδιάθεση.
> 
> δε λέω, καλό είναι όποιος βγαίνει από τέτοιες καταστάσεις να τις χρησιμοποιεί όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο υπέρ του, δηλαδή να εκμεταλλεύεται την εμπειρία θετικά.






claire, η κατάθλιψη είναι διαταραχή όχι κατάσταση.
η διπολική ας πούμε από την οποία πάσχω ( και ξέρω 5 πράγματα για να μιλήσω ) είναι ένα είδος κατάθλιψης.
είναι δυσίατη ασθένεια.
θα την κουβαλάω μία ζωή.
ποια θετική εμπειρία?

πέρα από τις άλλες εμπειρίες που ανέφερα, έχω και μία άλλη : να σκέφτομαι κάθε τόσο \" μήπως κληρονόμησε τη διπολική και η κόρη μου \" και να αναθεματίζω που δεν γνώριζα για την ασθένεια μου πριν αποκτήσω παιδί, όσο κι αν υπερλατρεύω τη κόρη μου.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> τέλος να σου πω επειδή εγώ έχω νοσηλευτεί σε κλινινική, πως δεν σου αφήνει και τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις.
> κι όσο και αν προσπαθήσεις να τις μεταφέρεις στον άλλο, δεν θα τις νιώσει ποτέ, παρά μονό αν έχει βρεθεί κι αυτός εκεί.
> ...




 :Smile:  θα σου έχουν φέρει άλλη διπλανή, ε ?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by claire_
> εμένα να πω την αλήθεια, όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις που ξεπερνάνε κάποια όρια (πχ. βαριά κατάθλιψη, διαταραχή άγχους) δεν μου φαίνεται ότι είναι χρήσιμες... είναι διαταραχές.


ξερεις claire,

ειναι διαταραχες ναι. Αλλα πέρα απο τα ορια? Καμια φορα, οι διαταραχες ειναι φυσικο επακολουθο ή συνεχεια τραυματικων καταστασεων που ζουμε.Γεγονοτων που μας σημαδεψαν με καποιο τροπο. Προσωπικα, θεωρω αναμενομενη μια καταθλιψη μετα απο ενα βαρυ γεγονος, μια απωλεια σε οποιο επιπεδο...Κ θεωρω παράλογη την απαιτηση που εχουμε απο τον εαυτο μας, να μη νιωθει \"αρνητικα\" συναισθηματα (φοβος, λυπη, πονος) αλλα μονο \"θετικα\" (χαρα, ευεξια)!

----------


## researcher

arktos

το οτι εχεις διπολικη διαταραχη ειναι ενα θεμα

το πως το αντιμετωπιζεις ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα


η κορη σου

εαν εχει μια μαμα δοτικη τις ωρες που μπορει

ευχαριστη τις ωρες που μπορει

ειλικρινης με τον εαυτο της και με τους αλλους

που λαμβανει στηριξει

που δινει στηριξη

που φροντιζεται και φροντιζει

δεν εχει τιποτε να ζηλεψει απο καμια αλλη μαμα και απο καμια αλλη οικογενεια

και αυτο το πιστευω απολυτα

ψαχνοντας στο τιουμπ βρηκα αυτο

bipolar disorder and parenting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4EoZ8hnLAg

ενας μπαμπας που αποφασισε να παψει να ασχολειται με τη διπολικη του και αρχισε να ασχολειται με το παιδι του


ξερεις ποσοι ταμπελικως φυσιολογικοι γονεις δεν το συνειδητοποιουν ποτε αυτο?

παρα πολλοι! πιο πολυ απο οσους φανταζομαστε!

για μενα ειναι πως τα βλεπει κανεις τα πραγματα το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> Η προσωπική μου στάση απέναντι στην κατάθλιψη είναι μία στάση απομυθοποίησης.
> 
> .....
> Κάθε εμπειρία μας μπορεί να παρέχει και θετικό υλικό συνάμα με την αρνητική διάσταση που φέρει.
> Αν ας πούμε πω πως έτυχε,υπήρξε μία ατυχής συγκυρία στη ζωή και πέρασα αυτό,πως κάποιοι παράγοντες οδήγησαν και συνεργατικά διαδραμάτισαν ένα ρόλο,μπορώ να απενοχοποιήσω τον εαυτό μου και να αισθανθώ καλύτερα.Αν πω πως ήταν μία εμπειρία που με σημάδεψε,που τα αποτελέσματά της ήταν επώδυνα,φριχτά και θα τα κουβαλώ για πάντα,το θεωρώ πιθανό να έχω φτιάξει μία παγίδα διανοητική για μένα που θα με φέρει στο μέλλον σε μπελάδες.:P


Aπομυθοποίηση.Πολύ σημαντικό όπλο να ξέρει κάποιος που πατάει και να διαλύει το μύθο...

Ξέρεις τι δε μ\'αρέσει όμως?Πως μάλλον την απομυθοποίηση την ταυτίζεις με την κατάρευση του ενός μύθου και το χτίσιμου ενός άλλου.Δλδ παρατηρώ μια ντε κ καλά με το ζόρι στροφή προς ένα δρόμο φτιαχτό για την ευκολότερη διάβαση πάνω απ\'την αλήθεια.Αυτό εννοείται πως μας κάνει να επιβιώνουμε πολύ πιο ανώδυνα αλλά κάποια στιγμή πάλι κάτι μας ξεφεύγει...

Η αλήθινή διάσταση ενός προβλήματος είναι τις περισσότερες φορές δύσκολο να γίνει αντιληπτή και πολύ περισσότερο αποδεκτή.Είτε είναι θετικότερη απ\'την ήδη υπάρχουσα αντίληψη,είτε αρνητικότερη.

Είναι άσχημο και καταστροφικό να δραματοποιούμε καταστάσεις αλλά επίσης άσχημο να κρυβόμαστε και να προσπαθούμε ωραιοποιούμε άσχημες καταστάσεις.
Γιατί όπως και να χει η επίλυση ενός προβλήματος απαιτεί την πραγματική γνώση του.

Η δικτατορία της ευτυχίας μπορεί να είναι η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος της δικτατορίας της δυστυχίας.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> εμένα να πω την αλήθεια, όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις που ξεπερνάνε κάποια όρια (πχ. βαριά κατάθλιψη, διαταραχή άγχους) δεν μου φαίνεται ότι είναι χρήσιμες... είναι διαταραχές.
> 
> 
> ...


γι αυτό λέω πέρα από κάποια όρια. προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία απαίτηση από κανέναν να νιώθει πάντα θετικά συναισθήματα. προφανώς όλοι νιώθουμε θλιψη, άγχος, στενοχώρια.
και φυσικά αναμενόμενη η κατάθλιψη μετά από κάτι βαρύ... που όμως μετά από κάποιους μήνες θα υποχωρήσει και η ζωή θα συνεχιστεί. 
συν ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις παθολογικής θλίψης και άγχους δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος που να τα προκαλεί.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> arktos
> 
> το οτι εχεις διπολικη διαταραχη ειναι ενα θεμα
> 
> το πως το αντιμετωπιζεις ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα
> 
> 
> η κορη σου
> ...





ναι, μόνο που το θέμα σου είναι αν η κατάθλιψη είναι χρήσιμη ή όχι.

μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά.
δεν ζηλεύω τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους και δεν λέω αυτό στα ποστ μου.
αλλά υποστηρίζω απλά πως η κατάθλιψη δεν είναι χρήσιμη.
γιατί είναι αρρώστεια.

αν αποφασίσω να πάψω να ασχολούμαι με τη διπολική, θα χάσω τη μπάλα, ξέρεις.
αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως όταν κάνω λογκ-άουτ, δεν έχω ζωή.
αλλά θα ενημερωθώ για την ασθένεια.

όταν : &lt;&lt; Το 10-15% των διπολικών ασθενών αυτοκτονούν &gt;&gt;, οφείλω να προστατεύσω τον ευατό μου για να μην με χάσει το παίδι μου.

http://www.prosarmogi.gr/mental-illnesses/depression.html

----------


## Paolo_1

Χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απαντήσεις θα πω κι εγώ την άποψή μου.Ε όχι ρε παιδιά και χρήσιμη η κατάθλιψη.Τουλάχιστον σε μένα είναι ένα βάρος που δε μ\'αφήνει να σηκωθώ και να ζήσω τη ζωή.Δηλαδή τί το χρήσιμο υπάρχει σε όλη αυτή τη μαυρίλα που νιώθουμε χωρίς να βλέπουμε ένα φως στο τούνελ της ψυχής μας;Η κατάθλιψη είναι η πρώτη αιτία αυτοκτονίας.Δε χρειάζεται να πει κανεις τίποτα άλλο μετά απ\'αυτό.

----------


## Lou!

εξερευνήτρια,

διάβασα μέσες άκρες αυτά που ειπώθηκαν μέχρι τώρα.
κι εγώ είμαι της γραμμής σκέψης ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι μια πολύ δυσάρεστη και μίζερη κατάσταση και σηματοδοτεί μια ανάγκη για αλλαγές νοοτροπίας και συμπεριφοράς.
οπότε ήταν κάτι χρήσιμο για μένα, γιατί έφερε την ανάγκη για τις αλλαγές! (που εγώ τουλάχιστον αποκλείεται να τις έκανα αν δεν πάθαινα αυτό το πακέτο).
οπότε δεν είναι χρήσιμη με την έννοια όπως πχ λέμε το σφυρί είναι χρήσιμο εργαλείο γιατί μπορώ να καρφώνω καρφιά πιο εύκολα, αλλά με την έννοια που προαναφέρθηκε.
επίσης συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που ειπώθηκε ήδη, ότι δεν φέρνει εγγυημένα την αλλαγή, την αλλαγή την φέρνει ο άνθρωπος αν το θέλει και το αποφασίσει και με αρκετή προσπάθεια.
πάντως για μένα τουλάχιστον δεν πιστεύω καθόλου ότι ήταν \"βιολογικών\" παραμέτρων, αλλά παρά πολύ θέμα νοοτροπίας (πολλή τελειομανία, πολύ άσπρο/μαύρο θεώρηση των πάντων, λάθος μέθοδοι στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις κλπ).
οπότε με βοήθησε πολύ η ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά αργότερα και διάφορα βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας.
η γνώση επίσης πιστεύω ότι προστατεύει πάρα πολύ να ξαναπάθω στο μέλλον κάτι παρόμοιο αφού τώρα πια έχω κάποια εμπειρία. (και στη χειρότερη θα πάω πιο γρήγορα σε κάποιον ειδικό αν παρουσιαστεί κάτι που δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω).
σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως προτιμώ την μετά κατάθλιψη εποχή από την π.κ. εποχή.

----------


## RainAndWind

Τό\'χεις lucifer,τό\'χεις λέμε!Ωραιότατη ανάλυση.Κάθε μας εμπειρία,ακόμη και μία διαταραχή ή μία ασθένεια δεν είναι απαραίτητο να την επεξεργαζόμαστε ως κάτι το αρνητικό,ούτε να τη θεωρούμε απειλητική.Τέτοιες οπτικές μονοσήμαντες δε με ενδιαφέρουν,επιθυμώ να αντλώ από τις εμπειρίες μου εφόδια και ένας τρόπος να το κάνω είναι να μην τις βαφτίζω ως καλές ή κακές μόνο,αλλά να πάω το μυαλό μου παραπέρα,να σκεφτώ σε τι μου χρησίμεψαν. :Smile: 
Σαν και σένα κι εγώ βρήκα μετά από επεξεργασία ανάλογη πως δεν είχα περάσει από τόσο αποκαλυπτικό δρόμο όσο αυτόν που μου άνοιξε η κατάθλιψη.Κυριολεκτικά έγινα άλλος άνθρωπος,γιατί είδα πράγματα και καταστάσεις που με κρατούσαν δέσμιά τους και δεν το συνειδητοποιούσα.

Τώρα,αν κάποιοι θέλουν να το βλέπουν οδυνολάγνα,no prob,δικαίωμά τους και καλά κάνουν.Για μένα to my bollocks,θα ζήσω όσο καλύτερα μπορώ και θα υιοθετώ τις ανάλογες τακτικές και απόψεις που θα στηρίζουν αυτόν ακριβώς τον σκοπό μου.Στο δρόμο μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Οπως ηδη εχει αναφερθεί,δεν μπορουν ολοι οσοι ζουν αυτη την τρομερή κατασταση,να αφυπνιστουν.
Η αναγκαιοτητα για αλλαγη πορειας,δεν ειναι σε ολους μια ολοφανερη απαντηση σε αυτό.
Κάποιοι πανε πιο βαθιά ακομα.
ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν χρηματα για ψυχοθεραπεια,που ειναι απαιδευτοι,που δεν εχουν ιδεα τι τους συμβαίνει...
Ειναι πολλοι παιδια και αυτοί...

----------


## Paprika

Καλημέρα, 

έστειλα u2u

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δεν μιλάω για το τι απαιτησεις εχουμε απο τους αλλους. Μονο για τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο. Εμεις απο εμας. Ολοι νιωθουμε συναισθηματα οπως αυτα που αναφερεις. Αλλα αυτο δεν λεει τιποτα. Ο καθενας μας τα βιωνει με τον δικο του τροπο κ διαφορετικα. Αν κατι καταβαλλει εμενα, μπορει εσενα να μην σε ριξει κατω. Αυτο ομως δεν συνεπαγεται οτι αντικειμενικα αυτο το κατι θα πρεπε να ριξει καποιον ή οχι. Εχουμε διαφορετικη ευαισθησια, τροπο σκεψης, αντιληψης και τοσα άλλα. 

Ετσι το \"ιδιαιτερος\" λογος ειναι κατι εξαιρετικα σχετικο. Για καθε ανθρωπο που πεφτει σε καταθλιψη προφανως κ υπάρχει ενας ιδιαιτερος λογος, ειτε θελει να το δεχτει ειτε οχι.

----------


## arktos

αν κάποιοι που έχετε απαντήσει σε αυτό το τόπικ, μπορείτε και χειρίζεστε την χημεία του εγκεφάλου σας, οκ προφανώς σας είναι χρήσιμη η κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> αν κάποιοι που έχετε απαντήσει σε αυτό το τόπικ, μπορείτε και χειρίζεστε την χημεία του εγκεφάλου σας, οκ προφανώς σας είναι χρήσιμη η κατάθλιψη.


αρκτος?
ισχυει αυτο με την χημικη ανισορροπία ή απλα θέμα λανθασμενου τροπου σκεψης και κατα συνεπεια αντιμετωπισης?

Εχω μεγαλη απορία..ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειναι μυθος αυτο με τις βιολογικές παραμετρους στην καταθλιψη...

----------


## Paprika

Πιστεύω ότι είναι χρήσιμη κατά μία έννοια.

Κάθε σύμπτωμα κάτι εξυπηρετεί. Είναι ο τρόπος του καθενός μας να προσαρμόζεται σε αυτά που βιώνει. Από αυτή την άποψη, το σύμπτωμα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η νορμαλ αντίδραση σε μια άρρωστη κατάσταση. Χρήσιμη είναι, και όπως είπες, αντέχει στο χρόνο και εξελίσσεται. Γιατί; Γιατί έτσι είναι η φύση του ανθρώπου, βασίζεται στη συνήθεια. Από τη μια έχω κατάθλιψη και δε τη θέλω, από την άλλη φοβάμαι για το πώς θα είμαι μετά χωρίς αυτήν.

Όμως, η κατάθλιψη είναι σίγουρα δυσάρεστη. Όπως όλα τα ψυχικά και ψυχοσωματικά χτυπά ένα καμπανάκι το οποίο πρέπει να ακούμε για λόγους επιβίωσης. Η ψυχή όπως και το σώμα θέλει φροντίδα. Ακόμα κι αν έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι θα ζήσω μια ζωή με την κατάθλιψη και ότι μπορώ να είμαι λειτουργική, η ψυχή μου εξακολουθεί να θέλει φροντίδα. Γιατί δεν αρκεί να ελέγχω το σύμπτωμα, αλλά πρέπει να δουλεύω και την αιτία.

Διπλής χρησιμότητας θα την έλεγα την κκατάθλιψη όπως όλες τις διαταραχές. Βοηθά στην προσαρμογή και στη διαχείριση της πραγματικότητας. Από την άλλη, χτυπά το καμπανάκι του κινδύνου και μου υπενθυμίζει ότι πρέπει να φροντίσω τη ψυχή μου.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> αν κάποιοι που έχετε απαντήσει σε αυτό το τόπικ, μπορείτε και χειρίζεστε την χημεία του εγκεφάλου σας, οκ προφανώς σας είναι χρήσιμη η κατάθλιψη.
> 
> 
> ...






[2]. Βιολογικοί παράγοντες

α) Μερικές μη ψυχιατρικές παθήσεις έχουν βρεθεί ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσουν κατάθλιψη δευτεροπαθώς. Το κοινό τους χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι δρούν στο Κεντρικό Νευρικό Σύστημα (Κ.Ν.Σ.) και επηρεάζουν την λειτουργία των περιοχών εκείνων του εγκεφάλου που ρυθμίζουν το συναίσθημα.Οι παθήσεις αυτές περιλαμβάνουν [1] παθήσεις του Κ.Ν.Σ. όπως η νόσος του Πάρκινσον, η σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας, και το αγγειακό εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο. [2] Ενδοκρινικές και μεταβολικές παθήσεις όπως ο υποθυρεοϊδισμός, και η νόσος του Cushing (υπερδραστηριότητα των επινεφριδίων). [3] Λοιμώξεις που δρούν στο Κ.Ν.Σ. όπως το AIDS και η λοιμώδης μονοπυρήνωση [4] Συστηματικές διαταραχές όπως η αναιμία και ο μεταστατικός καρκίνος [5] Διάφορα φάρμακα όπως η κορτιζόνη, το αντι-υπερτασικό Αλντομέτ (αλφα-μεθυλ-ντόπα) και το αλκοόλ.

β) Η αποκάλυψη μερικών από τους βιολογικούς μηχανισμούς που εμπλέκονται στην δημιουργία της κατάθλιψης αποτέλεσε σίγουρα μια από τις σπουδαιότερες ανακαλύψεις της Ψυχιατρικής ειδικότερα και της Ιατρικής γενικότερα σ\'αυτόν τον αιώνα. Στη δεκαετία του \'50 οι επιστήμονες ανακάλυψαν τους νευρομεταβιβαστές, βιοχημικές δηλαδή ουσίες με τι οποίες επικοινωνούν τα νευρικά κύτταρα μεταξύ τους. Στο ίδιο περίπου διάστημα παρατηρήθηκε ότι ασθενείς που έπαιρναν κάποια φάρμακα για την ρύθμιση της υψηλής αρτηριακής τους πίεσης πάθαιναν σαν παρενέργεια κατάθλιψη. Το κοινό χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των φαρμάκων ήταν ότι δρούσαν στους νευρομεταβιβαστές του εγκεφάλου και με κάποιο τρόπο μείωναν τις συγκεντρώσεις τους στον εγκέφαλο. Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν να παρασκευαστούν φάρμακα που αύξαναν την συγκέντρωση των νευρομεταβιβαστών αυτών στον εγκέφαλο. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι τα φάρμακα αυτά ήταν ικανά να θεραπεύσουν ασθενείς με κατάθλιψη. Από τη δεκαετία του \'50 μέχρι σήμερα πολλά έχουμε μάθει για την λειτουργία των νευρομεταβιβαστών και τον ρόλο τους στην κατάθλιψη. Παρότι οι μηχανισμοί αυτοί είναι πολύ περίπλοκοι και δεν είναι δυνατό να αναφερθούν εδώ, ωστόσο στις μέρες μας θεωρείται ότι δύο νευρομεταβιβαστές, η νοραδρεναλίνη και η σεροτονίνη, εμπλέκονται ιδιαίτερα στην δημιουργία της κατάθλιψης, και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα τα οποία έχουμε στην διάθεσή μας αποσκοπούν στο να ανεβάσουν την συγκέντρωση των ουσιών αυτών στον εγκέφαλο. Επειδή τα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα είναι αποτελεσματικά σε όλες τις μορφές κατάθλιψης, είναι πιθανό ότι όλοι οι αιτιολογικοί παράγοντες που συμβάλλουν στην κατάθλιψη δρούν τελικά μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού.



http://www.stress.gr/disorder.php?id=9

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> αν κάποιοι που έχετε απαντήσει σε αυτό το τόπικ, μπορείτε και χειρίζεστε την χημεία του εγκεφάλου σας, οκ προφανώς σας είναι χρήσιμη η κατάθλιψη.
> 
> 
> ...


Και αυτό που ονομάζουμε \'τρόπο σκέψης\' έχει ένα βιολογικό υπόβαθρο, γιατί προφανώς βασίζεται στην ύπαρξη του νευρικού μας συστήματος. Και το νευρικό μας σύστημα είναι φτιαγμένο για να μαθαίνει και να αλλάζει από την εμπειρία. Όταν εσύ με μια ψυχοθεραπεία στοχεύεις στην αλλαγή του \'λανθασμένου τρόπου σκέψης\' στην πραγματικότητα τροποποιείς και την επικοινωνία μεταξύ των νευρικών κυττάρων.

Κι οποιαδήποτε συναισθηματική κατάσταση όπως η κατάθλιψη απεικονίζεται και \'βιολογικά\'. Το πώς ακριβώς όμως αυτό συμβαίνει στον κάθε άνθρωπο, τι συμβαίνει σε επίπεδο νευρικού συστήματος, από πότε και γιατί, είναι άλλη ιστορία. Μύθος δεν είναι, αλλά είναι αιτία? Είναι αποτέλεσμα? Είναι προδιάθεση?

----------


## researcher

> [i]
> 
> Και αυτό που ονομάζουμε \'τρόπο σκέψης\' έχει ένα βιολογικό υπόβαθρο, γιατί προφανώς βασίζεται στην ύπαρξη του νευρικού μας συστήματος. Και το νευρικό μας σύστημα είναι φτιαγμένο για να μαθαίνει και να αλλάζει από την εμπειρία. Όταν εσύ με μια ψυχοθεραπεία στοχεύεις στην αλλαγή του \'λανθασμένου τρόπου σκέψης\' στην πραγματικότητα τροποποιείς και την επικοινωνία μεταξύ των νευρικών κυττάρων.
> 
> Κι οποιαδήποτε συναισθηματική κατάσταση όπως η κατάθλιψη απεικονίζεται και \'βιολογικά\'. Το πώς ακριβώς όμως αυτό συμβαίνει στον κάθε άνθρωπο, τι συμβαίνει σε επίπεδο νευρικού συστήματος, από πότε και γιατί, είναι άλλη ιστορία. Μύθος δεν είναι, αλλά είναι αιτία? Είναι αποτέλεσμα? Είναι προδιάθεση?


συμφωνω Μαρινα

και το γεγονος οτι αυτη τη στιγμη γραφουμε στο φορουμ και αυτο εχει βιολογικο υποβαθρο


εννοω οτι ενα μηχανιμα θα μπορουσε να βρει ιχνη γραψιματος στο κεντρικο νευρικο μας συστημα

ομως τι προκαλεσε τα ιχνη?


το γεγονος οτι εγραψα η το γεγονος οτι ειχα προδιαθεση να γραψω?

ξερω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο απλο αλλα η βιολογικη εξηγηση ειναι ενα κομματακι της αληθειας οσον αφορα την καταθλιψη

εχω διαβασει πολυ δεν το λεω στο ντουκου

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Οπως ηδη εχει αναφερθεί,δεν μπορουν ολοι οσοι ζουν αυτη την τρομερή κατασταση,να αφυπνιστουν.
> Η αναγκαιοτητα για αλλαγη πορειας,δεν ειναι σε ολους μια ολοφανερη απαντηση σε αυτό.
> Κάποιοι πανε πιο βαθιά ακομα.
> ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν χρηματα για ψυχοθεραπεια,που ειναι απαιδευτοι,που δεν εχουν ιδεα τι τους συμβαίνει...
> Ειναι πολλοι παιδια και αυτοί...



καταθλιψη και φτωχεια ειναι ενας πολυ κακος συνδυασμος

ειναι αληθεια οτι στις φτωχες και εξαθλιωμενες συνοικιες της Αμερικης η καταθλιψη που συνοδοιπορει με την οικονομικη ανεχεια ειναι ο κανονας της ψυχολογικης διαθεσης και οχι η εξαιρεση


καταθλιψη προκαλουμενη απο κοινωνικοοικονομικες συνθηκες

αραγε και αυτη εχει βιολογικο υποβαθρο?

don t think so....


πολυ ωραια παρατηρηση Αφωτεινη

----------


## Paprika

το θέμα που άνοιξες χωράει πάρα πολύ συζήτηση και δεν θα βρει απάντηση σύντομα.

Διαφωνώ απόλυτα με το θέμα της προδιάθεσης και της κληρονομικότητας. Παρόλαυτά γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα και από τις δύο πλευρές. Δεν βγαίνει άκρη έτσι εύκολα, εγώ απλά διαλέγω μεριά και προχωρώ βάσει αυτού. 

Ο άνθρωπος δε γεννιέται, γίνεται. Γι αυτό μίλησα για \"συμπτώματα\" που έχουν προσαρμοστικό ρόλο και όχι για \"γονίδια\" που σηματοδοτούν ότι απλά....κατά μία έννοια \"γεννήθηκες λίγο λάθος/ είσαι λάθος από τη φύση σου\". 

Επίσης, το να αποδίδουμε αυτό που μας συμβαίνει στον εαυτό μας και στις συνθήκες μας φορτώνει με την ευθύνη από την οποία μας απαλλάσσει η βιολογική προσέγγιση. 

Όπως και να έχει, για να επιστρέψω στο αρχικό ερώτημα, καλύτερα να μην υπήρχε ενδεχομένως, όμως εφόσον υπάρχει, σημασία έχει τι κάνουμε απο εδώ και πέρα.
:-)

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> συμφωνω Μαρινα
> 
> και το γεγονος οτι αυτη τη στιγμη γραφουμε στο φορουμ και αυτο εχει βιολογικο υποβαθρο
> 
> 
> εννοω οτι ενα μηχανιμα θα μπορουσε να βρει ιχνη γραψιματος στο κεντρικο νευρικο μας συστημα
> 
> ομως τι προκαλεσε τα ιχνη?
> ...


Ναι συμφωνώ. Και ανεξαρτήτως των περιγραφών του τι πιθανώς να συμβαίνει στο νευρικό σύστημα και του γεγονότος ότι οπωσδήποτε κάτι συμβαίνει, η βιολογική προσέγγιση στην αντιμετώπιση αυτού που βιώνουμε ως κατάθλιψη μου λέει πολύ λίγα. 

Σε σχέση και με το αρχικό θέμα, \'χρήσιμη\' ή όχι ανάλογα με την οπτική του καθενός, θα καταλήξω σε αυτό που λέει και η Paprika...\'τι κάνουμε από δω και πέρα\'.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Εχει λοιπον συμμετοχη ο βιολογικός παραγοντας εφοσον ο τροπος σκεψης ειναι θεμα επικοινωνιας νευρικών κυτταρων.
Απλως λογω του ευελικτου γινεται και η όποια αλλαγή? 

Ενταξει,οι οργανικες βλαβες, σαν αυτες που αναφερει η Αρκτος,ειναι αλλη ιστορία..

----------


## researcher

Paprika

δεν ειναι προθεση μου

να βγει καποιο συγκεκριμενο συμπερασμα

υπερ της μιας η της αλλης εξηγησης

μου αρκει που κατατιθενται εμπειριες

ανθρωπων που εχουν κατι να πουν πανω στο θεμα και ας μην ταιριαζουν ολες οι αποψεις

απλα μου αρεσει να καταθετω και να μοιραζομαι την αποψη μου με συνανθρωπους μου

που λιγο πολυ εχουν περασει απο την συγκεκριμενη φαση και θελοντας και μη εχουν αποκρυσταλωσει η διαμορφωσει τις ιδεες τους

εμενα αυτο το μοιρασμα με βοηθα

και μια αντιθετη αποψη μου αρεσει εξ ισου με μια συμφωνη με τη δικη μου

αχ τα πα και χαρηκα

σε ευχαριστω Paprika

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Εξερευνητρια,

Πραγματικά ειναι πολυ ωραιο το πως εξελισσεται η συζητηση αυτή και να σου πω οτι ολες οι αποψεις εμενα μου εχουν φανεί \"χρησιμες\".. :Smile:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Εξερευνητρια,
> 
> Πραγματικά ειναι πολυ ωραιο το πως εξελισσεται η συζητηση αυτή και να σου πω οτι ολες οι αποψεις εμενα μου εχουν φανεί \"χρησιμες\"..



πολυ χαιρομαι που το λες αυτο!

και σε μενα πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## arktos

researcher , όταν λες έχεις διαβάσει πολύ, τί έχεις διαβάσει ?

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by Paprika_
> 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, για να επιστρέψω στο αρχικό ερώτημα, καλύτερα να μην υπήρχε ενδεχομένως, όμως εφόσον υπάρχει, σημασία έχει τι κάνουμε απο εδώ και πέρα.
> :-)


Για μενα το βασικο\" για το πιο περα\" ειναι να με ακουω,και να με παρατηρω.
Πολυ σημαντικο ,να μπορεις να ακους τον εαυτο σου,και τις αναγκες σου  :Smile:

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Paprika_
> το θέμα που άνοιξες χωράει πάρα πολύ συζήτηση και δεν θα βρει απάντηση σύντομα.
> 
> Διαφωνώ απόλυτα με το θέμα της προδιάθεσης και της κληρονομικότητας. Παρόλαυτά γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα και από τις δύο πλευρές. Δεν βγαίνει άκρη έτσι εύκολα, εγώ απλά διαλέγω μεριά και προχωρώ βάσει αυτού. 
> *Ο άνθρωπος δε γεννιέται, γίνεται*. Γι αυτό μίλησα για \"συμπτώματα\" που έχουν προσαρμοστικό ρόλο και όχι για \"γονίδια\" που σηματοδοτούν ότι απλά....κατά μία έννοια \"γεννήθηκες λίγο λάθος/ είσαι λάθος από τη φύση σου\". 
> 
> Επίσης, το να αποδίδουμε αυτό που μας συμβαίνει στον εαυτό μας και στις συνθήκες μας φορτώνει με την ευθύνη από την οποία μας απαλλάσσει η βιολογική προσέγγιση. 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, για να επιστρέψω στο αρχικό ερώτημα, καλύτερα να μην υπήρχε ενδεχομένως, όμως εφόσον υπάρχει, σημασία έχει τι κάνουμε απο εδώ και πέρα.
> :-)


tabula rasa? αυτό δεν ισχύει και πολύ. βασικά η κληρονομικότητα ισχύει και για στοιχεία της προσωπικότητας, όχι μόνο για εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικα... φυσικά, η επίδραση του περιβάλλοντος μετά είναι μεγάλη, αλλά με βάση τα δεδομένα που έχεις...

πάντως πιστεύω πως ίσως θα έπρεπε να ορίσουμε τι θεωρεί κατάθλιψη ο καθένας μας, προτού αρχίσουμε να διαφωνούμε  :Smile:

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Paprika_
> 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, για να επιστρέψω στο αρχικό ερώτημα, καλύτερα να μην υπήρχε ενδεχομένως, όμως εφόσον υπάρχει, σημασία έχει τι κάνουμε απο εδώ και πέρα.
> ...


πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση!

----------


## runner

παιδια δεν ξερω τι πωσ η σημασια τησ αλλα αν συνεχιστει ετσι η ζωη μου μονο καλο δεν θα ναι το νοημα τησ.

δηλαδη...τι? ο καρκινοσ εχει κανενα νοημα? η μηπωσ δεν πεθαινεις απο την καταθλιψη??
το οτι κατι εξελικτικα αντεχει.., αλλα ΠΑΝΤΑ τροποποιειται ανα τουσ αιωνεσ και προσαρμοζεται στην παρουσα κοινωνικη στιγμη, δεν σημαινει οτι η χρηστικοτητα του ειναι σχετικη με το ενστικτο τησ ζωησ. μπορει να ναι ομωσ με αυτο του θανατου.

ευχομαι να μην ακουστηκε αποτομο γιατι δεν ειναι.

μακια, καληνυχτα !!

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> πάντως πιστεύω πως ίσως θα έπρεπε να ορίσουμε τι θεωρεί κατάθλιψη ο καθένας μας, προτού αρχίσουμε να διαφωνούμε


claire ,εγω δεν θα ηθελα να δω\" διαφωνιες\" σε αυτο το θεμα γιατι ειναι λιγο λεπτο, και γιατι ο καθενας βιωνει ισως λιγο διαφορετικα την καταθλιψη του,αλλα τα γενικα χαρακτηριστικα οσο αναφορα αυτα που αναφερθηκαν σε προηγουμενα ποστ ,απο οτι ειδα ειναι η ιδια 
Για μενα δεν υπαρχει ¨\"ορισμος\" δεν μπορω να το θεσω ετσι ,μαλλον οι γιατροι μπορουν.  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> tabula rasa? αυτό δεν ισχύει και πολύ. βασικά η κληρονομικότητα ισχύει και για στοιχεία της προσωπικότητας, όχι μόνο για εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικα... φυσικά, η επίδραση του περιβάλλοντος μετά είναι μεγάλη, αλλά με βάση τα δεδομένα που έχεις...


τα δεδομενα που εχει ο καθενας μας ειναι συγκεκριμενα. τα γονιδια που λενε πολλοι. αυτος ειναι ομως ενας παραγοντας και οχι το συνολο αυτων. τα βιωματα, οι συνθηκες, ο τοπος και ποσοι ακομοι παραγοντες μπορουν να σχηματισουν ενα σωρο συνδιασμους. κ ετσι τίποτα δεν ειναι δεδομενο τελικα κ βεβαιο.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τα θέτεις πολύ ωραία μαρίνα.

πάντως το ανάποδο δεν το βλέπω να ισχύει. τα χαπάκια που υποτίθεται ότι τροποποιούν τη χημεία του εγκεφάλου δεν τα βλέπω να διορθώνουν και το λανθασμένο τρόπο σκέψης (η μήπως?)

επίσης αν μέχρι σήμερα ήξερα ότι 2+2 κάνει 4 αλλα σήμερα ακούσω την καινούργια γνώμη ότι \'2+2=5 for extremely large values of 2\' δεν νομίζω ότι προαπαιτείται να γνωρίζω πως να χειρίζομαι τη χημεία του εγκεφάλου μου για να αλλάξω γνώμη, αν πιστεύω ότι η καινούργια αντίληψη είναι ορθότερη.

τέλος σχετικά με το αν η χημική διαταραχή του εγκεφάλου είναι ΑΙΤΙΑ η αποτέλεσμα της κατάθλιψης, ίσως και να παίζει από περίπτωση σε περίπτωση. πάντως όταν η κατάθλιψη πηγαίνει πακέτο με ένα πολύ άσχημο (υποκειμενικά) γεγονός στη ζωή κάποιου, μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι αιτία για κατάθλιψη είναι η ταραγμένη βιοχημεία και αυτή προκαλεί όχι μόνο τα άσχημα συναισθήματα (μέχρι εδώ θα μπορούσα να το δεχτώ) αλλά και την άσχημη θεώρηση του γεγονότος. Η το δεύτερο σενάριο θα ήταν η ταραγμένη βιοχημεία ως αιτία να προκαλεί μόνο τα άσχημα συναισθήματα και το άσχημο γεγονός να είναι απλά καθαρή χρονική σύμπτωση με την κατάθλιψη. Και αυτό το δεύτερο σενάριο το θεωρώ πολύ απίθανο.
πχ (πραγματική ιστορία) είχα ένα γνωστό που έπαθε κατάθλιψη όταν παντρεύτηκε μια τύπισσα που είχε μείνει κατά λάθος έγγυος μαζί του και δεν την ήθελε καθόλου η πεθερά. 7 χρόνια μείνανε μαζί και ο τύπος ήταν χάλια όλο το χρονικό διάστημα και μόλις χώρισε του πέρασε τελείως, έγινε εντελώς φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος. δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι του έτυχε ένα 7χρόνο επεισόδιο χημικής διαταραχής εντελώς άσχετο με το γεγονός του κακού γάμου του, και ότι η χημική διαταραχή προκάλεσε όλα τα δεινά. Όπως επίσης δυσκολεύομαι και να πιστέψω ότι ο γάμος του ήταν κατά βάθος ένας, αν όχι ρόδινος, τουλάχιστον φυσιολογικός γάμος, αλλα του έτυχε μια χημική διαταραχή και τον έκανε να βλέπει το γάμο του τόσο δραματικά.

----------


## Paprika

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Paprika_
> το θέμα που άνοιξες χωράει πάρα πολύ συζήτηση και δεν θα βρει απάντηση σύντομα.
> 
> Διαφωνώ απόλυτα με το θέμα της προδιάθεσης και της κληρονομικότητας. Παρόλαυτά γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα και από τις δύο πλευρές. Δεν βγαίνει άκρη έτσι εύκολα, εγώ απλά διαλέγω μεριά και προχωρώ βάσει αυτού. 
> ...




Δε διαφωνούμε, κουβέντα κάνουμε. Όταν μιλάω για κατάθλιψη, και για χάρη της κουβέντας, την ορίζω όπως ορίζεται από το DSM και το ICD.
Μίλησα μόνο για τη δική μου άποψη...το βιολογικό το παραβλέπω, δεν υπάρχει για εμένα, γιατί δε με βοηθάει σε τίποτα να το παίρνω υπόψη μου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Οπως ηδη εχει αναφερθεί,δεν μπορουν ολοι οσοι ζουν αυτη την τρομερή κατασταση,να αφυπνιστουν.
> Η αναγκαιοτητα για αλλαγη πορειας,δεν ειναι σε ολους μια ολοφανερη απαντηση σε αυτό.
> Κάποιοι πανε πιο βαθιά ακομα.
> ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν χρηματα για ψυχοθεραπεια,που ειναι απαιδευτοι,που δεν εχουν ιδεα τι τους συμβαίνει...
> Ειναι πολλοι παιδια και αυτοί...


Φωτεινή μου,δε νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα αφύπνισης γιατί μιλάμε για ασθένεια και όχι απλά για νοοτροπία,τρόπο ζωής κ.λ.π. 
Θα έλεγα καλύτερα λοιπόν να θεραπευτούν.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι γίνεται κουβέντα για τη χρησιμότητα μιας απλής δυσθυμίας ή καταθλιπτικής κρίσης ελαφριάς μορφής ή έστω κατάθλιψης ελαφριας μορφής.


Υπάρχουν διάφορες μορφές καταθλίψεων και διαβαθμίσεις αυτών όπως μανιοκατάθλιψη,κλινική κατάθλιψη,άτυπη κατάθλιψη,...
Κατάθλιψη που ξεπερνιέται με ψυχοθεραπεία και συμπαράσταση,κατάθλιψη που χρειάζεται εισαγωγή σε κλινική κ.λ.π.

Διάφορες μορφές της ασθένειας,σε διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους,μέσα σε διαφορετικές συνθήκες(όπως σωστά λες).

Κι έτσι ο χρόνος κι ο τρόπος θεραπείας παίζει αρκετά.
Υπάρχουν καταστάσεις που ο πάσχων χάνει εντελώς τον έλεγχο εξαιτίας της ασθένειας.Ή και που θα πρέπει να ζει μ\'αυτήν γιατί είναι χρόνια.

Είναι πολύπλευρο το θέμα....

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Οπως ηδη εχει αναφερθεί,δεν μπορουν ολοι οσοι ζουν αυτη την τρομερή κατασταση,να αφυπνιστουν.
> Η αναγκαιοτητα για αλλαγη πορειας,δεν ειναι σε ολους μια ολοφανερη απαντηση σε αυτό.
> Κάποιοι πανε πιο βαθιά ακομα.
> ...



Αυτο που λες το πιστευω και εγω.
Το να τροποποιηθουν οι αρνητικες σκεψεις προυποθετει να μην εισαι σε βαθια καταθλιψη..
τουλαχιστον οπως το εζησα εγω.
Ειναι το \"επομενο\" βήμα,εκει που εχεις ήδη αντιμετωπισει τα βαρια συμπτωματα.

Επισης σκεφτομουν πολυ τις καταθλιπτικες τασεις μου.
Αν ο εγκεφαλος μου εχει ηδη δημιουργησει αρνητικες συνδεσεις,ετσι εκπαιδευτηκε απο το περιβαλλον του,δεν εχω περισσότερες πιθανοτητες να παθω κατάθλιψη ?
Αν δεν τρωω καλα απο την λυπη μου δεν προκαλω ενα σοκ στον εγκεφαλο μου,αφου του στερω πολυτιμα συστατικα για την καλη λειτουργία του?

Για μενα ετσι ηταν ..ενας οργανισμος εξασθενισμενος,μια προσωπικοτητα με λαθος βασεις που μολις αντιμετωπισε ενα σοβαρο προβλημα,αντεδρασε με τον αναμενόμενο τρόπο.

Πιστευω επισης οτι καποια γεγονότα μας φέρνουν μεγαλη ευτυχια και μας προστατευουν.
Σας μιλαω ειλικρινα,η χαρά που παίρνω βλεποντας τα παιδάκια μου ειναι μεγάλη δύναμη εναντια στην καταθλιψη..
Τα χαμογελα τους,οι αγκαλιτσες τους, τα τσαλιμακια τους μου δινουν ζωή.

----------


## eimaiok

Πολύ πολύ Καλημέρα…σε όλους

Ήθελα να πω κι εγώ τη δική μου άποψη έτσι όπως βίωσα εγώ την κατάθλιψη.

Χρήσιμο θεωρώ κάτι που όταν το μεταχειριστώ μου δίνει τα αποτελέσματα που θέλω. 

Από τη στιγμή που δέχτηκα την κατάθλιψη (την έκανα φίλη μου!!!!) είδα και τα χρήσιμα αποτελέσματά της.

Δυστυχώς όπως αναφέρθηκε είναι και αυτό μια αρρώστια όπως και πολλές άλλες που χρειάζονται φροντίδα για να αποφευχθούν δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα. 
Αλίμονο να θέλει κάποιος να είναι άρρωστος αλλά ποιος λέει ότι μια αρρώστια είναι μόνο κακή?
Αν δεν υπήρχαν οι αρρώστιες πως θα καταλαβαίναμε πότε θα ήμασταν υγιείς? Προσέχει το ίδιο κάποιος που έχει κρυώσει και το ίδιο κάποιος που δεν είχε ποτέ τίποτα? 

Τώρα θα μου πείτε (όπως έχει ειπωθεί ήδη) και αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν ότι έχουν κατάθλιψη και δε μπορούν να βοηθηθούν τι γίνεται με αυτούς? Αλλά θεωρώ ότι η μητέρα φύση έχει προβλέψει για όλους…εγώ πριν διαπιστώσω ότι είχα κατάθλιψη απλά υπήρχα…η κατάθλιψη όμως ήταν αυτή που με προστατεψε από κάτι άλλο χειρότερο, σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως να ήμουν αλκοολική, ίσως είχα κάνει κακό σε κάποιους, ίσως ίσως ίσως…ήταν τρόπος επιβίωσης για μένα τελικά, ήταν μονόδρομος, διέξοδος.

Δε μου αρέσει να λέω ‘’γιάτι σε μένα?’’ θεωρώ ότι όλοι περνούν από καποια δοκιμασία για να βρουν τον εαυτό τους, άλλοι λιγότερο άλλοι περισσότερο, ποιος γεννήθηκε έτοιμος να αντιμετωπίσει τη ζωή?

…βίωσα την κατάθλιψη με πολύ πόνο, στεναχώρια, ενοχές, καταπίεση, αδυναμία εκφρασης συναισθημάτων… 

....η δύναμη μας βρίσκεται στη διαδρομή και όχι στην ταμπέλα

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> πάντως πιστεύω πως ίσως θα έπρεπε να ορίσουμε τι θεωρεί κατάθλιψη ο καθένας μας, προτού αρχίσουμε να διαφωνούμε 
> ...


χαχα, μα διαφωνούμε ήδη!  :Smile: 
ας πούμε εγώ κατάθλιψη θεωρώ κάτι που κρατά καιρό, που δεν σε αφήνει να λειτουργήσεις και φτάνεις να είσαι σκιά του εαυτού σου. ε αυτό δεν μπορώ σε καμία περίπτωση να το θεωρήσω χρήσιμο. ίσως τελικά κάποιοι όταν καλυτερεύουν μπορόυν να αξιοποιήσουν την εμπειρία θετικά, αλλά αυτό δεν κάνει σε καμία περίπτωση την ίδια την κατάθλιψη χρήσιμη.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Paprika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


και μέσα στην κουβέντα, υπάρχουν και διαφωνίες. ίσως να πρέπει να ορίσουμε και την διαφωνία, για μένα δεν είναι κάτι αρνητικό πχ, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τους καυγάδες  :Wink:

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Οπως ηδη εχει αναφερθεί,δεν μπορουν ολοι οσοι ζουν αυτη την τρομερή κατασταση,να αφυπνιστουν.
> Η αναγκαιοτητα για αλλαγη πορειας,δεν ειναι σε ολους μια ολοφανερη απαντηση σε αυτό.
> Κάποιοι πανε πιο βαθιά ακομα. 
> ...


συμφωνώ άρσι, ότι είναι πολύπλευρο το θέμα και ο καθένας μας έχει κάτι στο μυαλό του συγκεκριμένο όταν σκέφτεται κατάθλιψη- πιθανόν τη δική του περίπτωση.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lucifer, τα φάρμακα που επαναφέρουν τη χημεία του εγκεφάλου σε ισορροπία, λες να μην κάνουν κάποιο να πάψει να έχει παραισθήσεις ?
εκτός αν αυτό δεν είναι λάθος τρόπος σκέψης.
άλλωστε λάθος τρόπος σκέψης μπορεί να είναι για σένα.
είναι υποκειμενικό αυτό.

η κλινκή κατάθλιψη είναι αποτέλεσμα χημικής ανισορροπίας στον εγκέφαλο.
άλλο τα συναισθήματα και άλλο η χημεία.
το παράδειγμα με το γνωστό σου είναι κάτι που του έτυχε ή διάλεξε στη ζωή του και έπεσε σε κατάθλιψη.
όπως λεει και η Άρσι παρακάτω υπάρχουν πολλά είδη κατάθλιψης.


το έχω ξαναποστάρει, αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά

http://www.stress.gr/disorder.php?id=9

----------


## claire

η δική μου εμπειρία λέει πως τα φάρμακα σου αλλάζουν τον τρόπο σκέψης. ή καλύτερα σου αλλάζουν τον τρόπο που ερμηνεύεις κάποια ερεθίσματα, τουλάχιστον για όσο καιρό τα παίρνεις...

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> και μέσα στην κουβέντα, υπάρχουν και διαφωνίες. ίσως να πρέπει να ορίσουμε και την διαφωνία, για μένα δεν είναι κάτι αρνητικό πχ, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τους καυγάδες


ΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ τον Μπαμπινιωτη, θελωωωωω!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## claire

χαχα!  :Big Grin: 
ε, ρε μπάμπινιώτης που μας χρειάζεται! :P

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by claire_
> η δική μου εμπειρία λέει πως τα φάρμακα σου αλλάζουν τον τρόπο σκέψης. ή καλύτερα σου αλλάζουν τον τρόπο που ερμηνεύεις κάποια ερεθίσματα, τουλάχιστον για όσο καιρό τα παίρνεις...


και η δικια μου,οτι δεν στην αλλαζουν αλλα τ καταστελλουν τις αρνητικες σκεψεις,και τις αδρανοποιουν,για να αλλαξουν \"αν μη τι αλλο \" δεν αλλαζουν αν δεν θελεις να τις αλλαξεις . 
Αν ειναι δυνατον!!! να σου αλλαξουν τροπο σκεψεις τα φαρμακα .
ΑΝ ηταν ετσι απλα ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ,ε με τοσα που πηρα εγω ,τωρα θα πρεπει να ημουν !!!! 
Τι λεμε για να λεμε ?? 




> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> επίσης, σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων, αλλά υποστηρίζω πολύ τεχνικές που έχουν να κάνουν με την καλή κατάσταση του σώματος και βοηθάνε και την χημεία του (πχ. πιλάτες, γιόγκα, γυμναστική γενικά).


Στην τελικη οτι εχει βοηθησει τον καθενα ,το ακουω αλλα εδω μπερδευτικα λιγο ?? 
και αν θελεις και αναλυση εδω ειμαι να στην κανω
ΞΕρεις τι παει να πει καταθλιψη?? 
Εσυ οταν ειχες αντε και πιλατες γιογκα γυμναστικη 
ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥς 100 ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙς ΟΧΙ ΟΡΕΞΗ Γ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕς ,ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ?? 
\"Καλη κατασταση σωματος\" σε προστατευει απο να πεσεις απο τον γκρεμο?? ισα ισα κανεις και μεγαλυτερο αλμα αν εισαι σε καλη φυσικη κατασταση .Σε προστατευει να θεσεις τερμα στη ζωη σου??σε προστατευει απο τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο?? Μαλλον δεν το εχω σημερα  :Frown:

----------


## claire

η αρνητική σκέψη όμως, ή μάλλον η αρνητική ερμηνεία ερεθισμάτων, έχει βιολογικό υπόβαθρο. αν έχεις πλεόνασμα σεροτονίνης, τότε ένα ερέθισμα που σε φάση κατάθλιψης θα σε γονάτιζε, το αντιμετωπίζεις πιο θετικά και το βλέπεις πιο μικρό απ\'ότι είναι. τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό το πράγμα έχει συμβεί.

τέσπα, οπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω ο καθένας μιλάει με βάση τις δικές του εμπειρίες.

----------


## researcher

στο βιβλιο που διαβαζω

ο δαιμων της μεσημβιας μια ανατομια της καταθλιψης που μου φαινεται πλυ ωραιο

λεει και συμφωνω

πως το καλυτερο ατικαταθλιπτικο ειναι να μη κολα η σκεψη αλλα να φετγει να κυλα

και οτι οι ανθρωποι με τασεις καταθλιψης τεινουν να κολανε

εγω προσωπικα τεινω να κολαω

αλλα απο τοτε που το διαβασα αυτο με εχει βοηθησει

και με εχει βοηθησει και το γεγονος π.χ. οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι σκεψεις μου με αρνηικο προσημο αλλα γελαω με αυτες

το βραδυ π.χ. που με πιανει η καταστροφολογια λεω αντε μαρι σκεψου κατι αλλο και το κυπρακο ελλαδικο το λυνεις το πρωι

και πιανει πααααρα πολυ

γενικα η ενημερωση πολυ με βοηθα! παρα πολυ!

ο καθεις βρισκει τα κολπα του!

----------


## claire

researcher, όντως! όσο κολά η σκέψη σε κάτι αρνητικό, τόσες τοξίνες βγάζει το σώμα και ο εγκέφαλος, που οδηγούν σε ακόμα περισσότερη αρνητική σκέψη και απαισιοδοξία και μετα απλά μπαίνεις σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο μαυρίλας.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by claire_
> researcher, όντως! όσο κολά η σκέψη σε κάτι αρνητικό, τόσες τοξίνες βγάζει το σώμα και ο εγκέφαλος, που οδηγούν σε ακόμα περισσότερη αρνητική σκέψη και απαισιοδοξία και μετα απλά μπαίνεις σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο μαυρίλας.


ειναι απο τις πολυ καλες ιδεες που διαβασα στο βιβλιο και πολυ με βοηθησε!

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by claire_
> η αρνητική σκέψη όμως, ή μάλλον η αρνητική ερμηνεία ερεθισμάτων, έχει βιολογικό υπόβαθρο. αν έχεις πλεόνασμα σεροτονίνης, τότε ένα ερέθισμα που σε φάση κατάθλιψης θα σε γονάτιζε, το αντιμετωπίζεις πιο θετικά και το βλέπεις πιο μικρό απ\'ότι είναι. τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό το πράγμα έχει συμβεί.
> 
> τέσπα, οπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω ο καθένας μιλάει με βάση τις δικές του εμπειρίες.


Tα φαρμακακια αν εχει παρει κανεις ,δεν σε κανουν να τα βλεπεις πιο θετικα,αν σε σενα δουλεψε ετσι χαιρομαι πολυ  :Smile:  Kαι προφανως δεν θελεις τις διαφωνιες ,και τις διαφορετικες προσεγγισεις ,,σταματαω και γω εδω  :Frown:

----------


## claire

maaaa! εγώ τις θέλω τις διαφωνίες, μάλιστα θεωρώ τη διαφωνία αναπόσπαστο κομάτι μιας συζήτησης, δεν γίνεται να συμφωνείς πάντα και παντού.

απλά πιο πολύ συμφωνώ με τον/την άρκτος ( νομίζω!)

επίσης, σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων, αλλά υποστηρίζω πολύ τεχνικές που έχουν να κάνουν με την καλή κατάσταση του σώματος και βοηθάνε και την χημεία του (πχ. πιλάτες, γιόγκα, γυμναστική γενικά).

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by claire_
> * η αρνητική σκέψη όμως, ή μάλλον η αρνητική ερμηνεία ερεθισμάτων, έχει βιολογικό υπόβαθρο. αν έχεις πλεόνασμα σεροτονίνης*, τότε ένα ερέθισμα που σε φάση κατάθλιψης θα σε γονάτιζε, το αντιμετωπίζεις πιο θετικά και το βλέπεις πιο μικρό απ\'ότι είναι. τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό το πράγμα έχει συμβεί.
> 
> τέσπα, οπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω ο καθένας μιλάει με βάση τις δικές του εμπειρίες.


Αυτο?
ή 
Αν αντιμετωπιζεις με αρνητικο τροπο τα πραγματα,προκαλείς την βιολογική απορρυθμιση?δηλ οι σκεψεις ειναι που διαταρασσουν τα επιπεδα σεροτονινης..

----------


## claire

η σκέψη σίγουρα διαταράσει τις ορμόνες! βασικά μου εξηγούσε γιατρός για το τι τοξίνη και κακό παράγει το σώμα όταν στενοχωριόμαστε! 

από την άλλη, μια απαισιόδοξη προσωπικότητα που έχει τάση στην αρνητική σκέψη, γιατί είναι έτσι? εμπειρίες? ή όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τους νευρώνες? ή μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά μαζί.

----------


## eimaiok

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> ο δαιμων της μεσημβιας μια ανατομια της καταθλιψης που μου φαινεται πλυ ωραιο
> 
> λεει και συμφωνω
> 
> πως το καλυτερο ατικαταθλιπτικο ειναι να μη κολα η σκεψη αλλα να φετγει να κυλα
> 
> ...





όντως αυτό είναι ένα κολπάκι που ξεκίνησα να το κάνω τώρα τελευταία από μόνη μου αυτόματα και δεν έχω αυτή τη σκοτεινιά που με έπιανε πριν απλά σκεφτομαι κατευθείαν πράγματα που μου δίνουν χαρά. Αυτό το είναι ε-βιβλίο μπορώ να τ βρω στο νετ?

----------


## soft

claire 

ξερεις που διαφωνουμε εδω ,οτι τα φαρμακα σε κανουν να αλλαξεις τροπο σκεψεις ,δεν ξερω τι εχεις στο νου σου με αυτο που ειπες ,αλλα στην καταθλιψη ,κατι τετοιο δεν παιζει.και οχι μονο απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.Αλλα εγω δεν θα μπω σε αναζητηση λινγκ κτλ . Αν ηταν σου ειπα ετσι ,δεν θα μιλουσαμο τωρα ,ο καθενας τα χαπακια του ,και ενταξει,και ουτε ψυχολογοι ,ουτε εναλλακτικες αλλες.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> από την άλλη, μια απαισιόδοξη προσωπικότητα που έχει τάση στην αρνητική σκέψη, γιατί είναι έτσι? εμπειρίες? ή όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τους νευρώνες? ή μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά μαζί.


Σημερα ειχα γραψει ενα κατεβατο γι αυτο κλερ ..αλλα με το γνωστο πληκτρο τα εσβησα και δεν ειχα αλλο χρονο.

Λοιπον να σου πω που εχω καταληξει?
Γιατι και εγω το ψαχνω..μη νομιζεις..
Εχω δυο παιδακια που μαθαινουν τον κοσμο απο μενα,που αντιγραφουν συμπεριφορες απο τις δικες μου,που ακουνε στασεις και πεποιθησεις δικες μου..
Αν η προσωπικοτητα μου ειναι καταθλιπτικη σιγουρα θα επηρεαστουν ετσι δεν ειναι?
Θα μου πεις οκ ,οσο ειναι μικρα ναι,μετα διαμορφωνουν αλλες στασεις και αναθεωρουν πολλες..
Εκει ακριβώς ειναι ενα λεπτο σημειο..γιατι αν μεχρι τη στιγμη της υποτιθέμενης αναθεωρησης ο εγκεφαλος εχει ηδη συνηθισει να φοβαται π.χ να λυπαται?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by eimaiok_
> 
> 
> όντως αυτό είναι ένα κολπάκι που ξεκίνησα να το κάνω τώρα τελευταία από μόνη μου αυτόματα και δεν έχω αυτή τη σκοτεινιά που με έπιανε πριν απλά σκεφτομαι κατευθείαν πράγματα που μου δίνουν χαρά. Αυτό το είναι ε-βιβλίο μπορώ να τ βρω στο νετ?




ειναι βιβλιο

andrew solomon

λεγεται ο συγγραφευς 

ωσοσο ειναι καπως βαρυ

μεγαλο και αρκετα επισημονοπεριγραφικο με τροπο που εμενα μ αρεσει βεβαια

ειμαι φαν

σου ευχομαι να το βρεις και on line
αλλα δεν ξερω καθολου να σε καθοδηγησω


παντως η συγκεκριμενη ιδεα που και συ λες ακολουθησες αφ εαυτου

φαινεται να βοηθα πολυ!

----------


## claire

σου εξήγησα τι εννοώ. ότι όταν η σεροτονίνη είναι σε ψηλά επίπεδα, βλέπεις τα πράγματα με θετική ματιά, τα ερμηνεύεις πιο θετικά, απ\'οτι αν οι ορμόνες σου είναι στον πάτο. οπότε το φάρμακο μπορεί να δουλέψει! 


τέσπα, σόρυ που παρεξηγήθηκες ή whatever. δεν πάω να μειώσω τους καταθλιπτικούς ότι είναι λάθος από τη φύση, αν νιώθεις κάτι τέτοιο. στην τελική κι εγώ στην αρνητική σκέψη είμαι μάστερ!

( για τον/την σοφτ αυτό!)

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> από την άλλη, μια απαισιόδοξη προσωπικότητα που έχει τάση στην αρνητική σκέψη, γιατί είναι έτσι? εμπειρίες? ή όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τους νευρώνες? ή μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά μαζί.
> 
> ...


Φωτεινη αλλο φοβαμαι, και αλλο λυπαμαι

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Σοφτ,
και φοβαμαι και λυπαμαι και απομονονωμαι και κουραζομαι και και και και,,,
μπορει το ενα να μην αναιρει το αλλο...

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Σοφτ,
> και φοβαμαι και λυπαμαι και απομονονωμαι και κουραζομαι και και και και,,,
> μπορει το ενα να μην αναιρει το αλλο...


ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ=ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ=ΥΠΟ ΧΩΡΗΣΗ=ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ, και και και,,,  :Smile:  για μενα παντα ,καληνυχτα

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> η δική μου εμπειρία λέει πως τα φάρμακα σου αλλάζουν τον τρόπο σκέψης. ή καλύτερα σου αλλάζουν τον τρόπο που ερμηνεύεις κάποια ερεθίσματα, τουλάχιστον για όσο καιρό τα παίρνεις...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Επισης σκεφτομουν πολυ τις καταθλιπτικες τασεις μου.
> Αν ο εγκεφαλος μου εχει ηδη δημιουργησει αρνητικες συνδεσεις,ετσι εκπαιδευτηκε απο το περιβαλλον του,δεν εχω περισσότερες πιθανοτητες να παθω κατάθλιψη ?
> Αν δεν τρωω καλα απο την λυπη μου δεν προκαλω ενα σοκ στον εγκεφαλο μου,αφου του στερω πολυτιμα συστατικα για την καλη λειτουργία του?
> 
> Πιθανώς ναι αλλά πάλι όλα είναι σχετικά.Οι άσχημες συνθήκες αυξάνουν τις πιθανότητες για όλες τις ασθένειες πιστεύω.Π.χ. με τις μαθημένες αρνητικές σκέψεις μπορεί κάποιος να είναι απλά ένας δυστυχισμένος άνθρωπος.
> Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά εγώ διαχωρίζω την κατάθλιψη απ\'τον απαισιόδοξο τρόπο ζωής ή μίζερο ή ότι άλλο.Την κατάθλιψη τη θεωρώ ασθένεια.Μπορεί για παράδειγμα ένας άνθρωπος να ζει σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση και να μην πάθει.
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι σε ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων που νοσούν από ψυχικές ασθένειες προυπάρχει ένα ιστορικό άσχημων συνθηκών.Πόσο τυχαία δλδ ταράζεται η χημεία του εγκεφάλου μας?Μάλλον καθόλου(υποθέτω).
> Και μετά παίζει από οργανισμό σε οργανισμό.Όπως για παράδειγμα σε κάποιον καπνιστή μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα,ενώ σε κάποιον άλλον όχι.
> ...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by soft_
> \"Καλη κατασταση σωματος\" σε προστατευει απο να πεσεις απο τον γκρεμο?? ισα ισα κανεις και μεγαλυτερο αλμα αν εισαι σε καλη φυσικη κατασταση .


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by claire_
> συμφωνώ άρσι, ότι είναι πολύπλευρο το θέμα και ο καθένας μας έχει κάτι στο μυαλό του συγκεκριμένο όταν σκέφτεται κατάθλιψη- πιθανόν τη δική του περίπτωση.


Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ κρίνοντας απ\'τον εαυτό μου κι από όσα διάβασα στο θέμα.Ε και φυσιολογικό είναι εδώ που τα λέμε.
Είναι λίγο αόριστη η αναφορά στην κατάθλιψη(ειδικά με τόσες μορφές και διαβαθμίσεις που έχει),ακόμα και ίδιας μορφής κατάθλιψης να έχουν κάποια άτομα τη βιώνουν σε διαφορετικό βαθμό,ακόμα και συμπτώματα.
Δεν είναι π.χ. πυρετός που το λέμε και συννενοούμαστε αυτομάτως.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> lucifer, τα φάρμακα που επαναφέρουν τη χημεία του εγκεφάλου σε ισορροπία, λες να μην κάνουν κάποιο να πάψει να έχει παραισθήσεις ?
> εκτός αν αυτό δεν είναι λάθος τρόπος σκέψης.
> άλλωστε λάθος τρόπος σκέψης μπορεί να είναι για σένα.
> είναι υποκειμενικό αυτό.
> 
> η κλινκή κατάθλιψη είναι αποτέλεσμα χημικής ανισορροπίας στον εγκέφαλο.
> άλλο τα συναισθήματα και άλλο η χημεία.
> ...


άρκτε (+λοιποί),

κατ αρχήν είχα στο μυαλό μου την κατάθλιψη όταν έγραφα το post, δεν μιλούσα για ψυχώσεις. (ή κατάθλιψη με παραισθήσεις, αν υπάρχει αυτός ο συνδυασμός).

συμφωνώ επίσης πως κάθε περίπτωση είναι -έστω και λίγο- και διαφορετική και δεν θα ήθελα να γενικεύσω κάποιο συμπέρασμα με βάση την εμπειρία μου, άντε και ενός γνωστού μου.

διάβασα το αρθράκι στο link σου, βέβαια από κάτω έχει και παράγραφο 3 αν πρόσεξες!  :Wink:  (ψυχοκοινωνικούς παράγοντες)

επίσης το αρθρο αυτό στις βιολογικές παραμέτρους λέει και το εξής: \"Επειδή τα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα είναι αποτελεσματικά σε όλες τις μορφές κατάθλιψης, είναι πιθανό ότι όλοι οι* αιτιολογικοί παράγοντες* που συμβάλλουν στην κατάθλιψη δρούν τελικά * μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού*\"
βασικά στο βιολογικό μοντέλο δεν αμφισβητώ τόσο την ύπαρξη χημικής ανισορροπίας (θα υπάρχει για να το λένε, θα έχουν γίνει έρευνες σοβαρές υποθέτω), όσο το αν είναι *αιτία η συνέπεια* του τρόπου σκέψης μας (η των συναισθημάτων).
Ακόμα και αυτό το άρθρο υπονοεί (όπως το κατάλαβα εγώ) ότι άλλο οι αιτίες που δημιουργούν κατάθλιψη και άλλο ο μηχανισμός των νευροδιαβιβαστών.
γενικά δεν κατανοώ πως συνδέονται οι σκέψεις, τα συναισθήματα και η συμπεριφορά των νευροδιαβιβαστών στο βιολογικό μοντέλο, και επίσης ποιο προκαλεί ποιο.

πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση σεβαστή η τοποθέτηση σου. (άσχετα αν σε αυτό το topic είμαι διαφωνούσα)

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> συμφωνώ άρσι, ότι είναι πολύπλευρο το θέμα και ο καθένας μας έχει κάτι στο μυαλό του συγκεκριμένο όταν σκέφτεται κατάθλιψη- πιθανόν τη δική του περίπτωση.
> 
> 
> ...


 ενιωσα φοβο,ανασφαλεια,αποσυρση,α οκλεισμο,τρομο για το πριν και για το μετα , δεν ειμαι ,δεν υπαρχω, δεν ζω ,δεν αναπνεω,δεν ανοιγω παραθυρα δεν θελω φως,δεν θελω ανθρωπους διπλα μου,το σπιτι μου στην μποχα ,το ιδιο και γω,δεν σηκωνω τηλ,δεν τρωω, δεν βγαινω,δεν οδηγω,δεν ακουω μουσικη,δεν διαβαζω.
Και ενας θελω να μου πει ,οτι οταν τα αισθανονταν ολα αυτα πηγαινε και πιλατες γυμναστηριο?? γιατι μαλλον μιλαμε για αλλα πραγματα 
Και γω μεσα στον πυρετο

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by soft_
> ενιωσα φοβο,ανασφαλεια,αποσυρση,α οκλεισμο,τρομο για το πριν και για το μετα , δεν ειμαι ,δεν υπαρχω, δεν ζω ,δεν αναπνεω,δεν ανοιγω παραθυρα δεν θελω φως,δεν θελω ανθρωπους διπλα μου,το σπιτι μου στην μποχα ,το ιδιο και γω,δεν σηκωνω τηλ,δεν τρωω, δεν βγαινω,δεν οδηγω,δεν ακουω μουσικη,δεν διαβαζω.
> Και ενας θελω να μου πει ,οτι οταν τα αισθανονταν ολα αυτα πηγαινε και πιλατες γυμναστηριο?? γιατι μαλλον μιλαμε για αλλα πραγματα 
> Και γω μεσα στον πυρετο


Ένιωσα να περνάω το όριο και να βρίσκομαι αλλού.Να φτάνω στα άκρα του πόνου,να θέλω να σκίσω τη σάρκα μου,να μην υπάρχω,να ηρεμήσω απ\'τη φωτιά που με έκαιγε,να κλαίω ώρες,να μην κοιμάμαι για να σκέφτομαι,να βλέπω αλλιώς,να νιώθω ξένη και μετά πάλι να βγαίνω,να γελάω,να τσιρίζω,να πάω γυμναστήριο,να μεθάω,να χορεύω,να ταξιδεύω, παρέα πάντα μ\'αυτόν τον πόνο που άλλαζε μορφές αλλά τρυπούσε το ίδιο.Το τοπίο άλλαξε όλα άλλαξαν,τι κι αν πήγαινα γυμναστήριο?τι κι αν μπορούσα να πάω?αφού αυτή η κατάρα μου διαστρέβλωνε τη λογική και ότι κι αν έκανα στόχος της ήταν μόνο η εξόντωσή μου?Και η θλίψη ξεγελούσε,μεταμφιεζόταν,εν αλλασόταν.Όλα άρχισαν να χάνονται σα ντόμινο..να μένω μόνη μου,στον κόσμο μου,μέσα στην ανισσοροπία,στον πόλεμο του εγώ εναντίον εγώ.
Μπορούσα να βγαίνω,άλλοτε πάλι όχι,δεν είχε σημασία,μπορούσα να γελάω όταν μεθάω,μπορούσα και να κλαίω,να δουλεύω και να παραιτούμαι,να βρίζω ή να αγαπάω,..,..,η θλιψη είχε καταπατήσει κάθε όριο...ώσπου με ισοπέδωσε.
Μου κοψε εντελώς τα πόδια και πόνταρε στο τελευταίο,στο θάνατό μου.Έντονες σκέψεις για τη λύτρωση ή για την ηδονή(μέσα στη διαστρελωμένη σκέψη).
Πια δε μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα......
Ήρθε η παράλυση.

Και μετά τα φάρμακα και η πορεία μεγάλη και μέχρι τώρα παλεύω μ\'αυτό το κομμάτι της διαστρεβλωμένης θλίψης μέσα μου,που όταν βγαίνει ξέρω πως δεν έχει λογική και είναι εχθρός μου.Ευτυχώς καταφέρνω με τον καιρό να με επισκέπτεται όλο και πιο σπάνια.Κ ελπίζω κάποια μέρα να το αποχαιρετήσω για πάντα.
Αυτά με τη δική μου κατάθλιψη.

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by soft_
> ενιωσα φοβο,ανασφαλεια,αποσυρση,α οκλεισμο,τρομο για το πριν και για το μετα , δεν ειμαι ,δεν υπαρχω, δεν ζω ,δεν αναπνεω,δεν ανοιγω παραθυρα δεν θελω φως,δεν θελω ανθρωπους διπλα μου,το σπιτι μου στην μποχα ,το ιδιο και γω,δεν σηκωνω τηλ,δεν τρωω, δεν βγαινω,δεν οδηγω,δεν ακουω μουσικη,δεν διαβαζω.
> Και ενας θελω να μου πει ,οτι οταν τα αισθανονταν ολα αυτα πηγαινε και πιλατες γυμναστηριο?? γιατι μαλλον μιλαμε για αλλα πραγματα 
> Και γω μεσα στον πυρετο
> ...


Ξερεις κατι αρση ? και γω αυτο ελεγα ο πυρετος ,ειναι πυρετος σκεψεων ,και οταν φτανει μετα το 38+ κατι ,αρχιζει να καιει πολυ 

το πως το βιωσες ,και το εξεφρασες με ανατριχιασε,ολα αυτα ομως και δικη μου κολαση


Γιατι δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε ετσι ?? 
Γιατι να μενω στις εννοιες των λεξεων ??
Γιατι δεν μπορουμε να πουμε ,η να εκφρασουμε αυτο που νιωσαμε??

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Επισης σκεφτομουν πολυ τις καταθλιπτικες τασεις μου.
> Αν ο εγκεφαλος μου εχει ηδη δημιουργησει αρνητικες συνδεσεις,ετσι εκπαιδευτηκε απο το περιβαλλον του,δεν εχω περισσότερες πιθανοτητες να παθω κατάθλιψη ?
> Αν δεν τρωω καλα απο την λυπη μου δεν προκαλω ενα σοκ στον εγκεφαλο μου,αφου του στερω πολυτιμα συστατικα για την καλη λειτουργία του?
> ...

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δυστυχώς ξέρω. όπως ξέρω τι πάει να πει και κρίση πανικού και διαταραχή άγχους. 

όταν είσαι στο πικ της μαυρίλας, όχι δεν μπορείς να πας για πιλάτες. όταν όμως βελτιωθείς με διάφορους τρόπους (και με φάρμακα, αν χρειαστεί!) επιλέγεις έναν τέτοιο τρόπο ζωής ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΕΙ, σε κρατάει σε ισορροπία. χωρίς να χρειάζεται να παίρνεις φάρμακα για όλη σου τη ζωή!

ειλικρινά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί υποτιματε τόσο το υγιές σώμα. και ο εγκέφαλος με όλες τις λειτουργίες του, είναι κομάτι του σωματός σας. δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστό πνέυμα, που κατοικεί μέσα στο σώμα...

τέσπα, ειλικρινά λυπάμαι αν για σένα δεν έχει δουλέψει τίποτα και δεν μπορείς να βελτιωθείς. προφανώς και είμαστε ακόμα πολύ μακριά από την θεραπεία των ψυχικών νόσων.  :Frown:

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ρε συ σοφτ, ειλικρινά ρε... οκ, ας πούμε ότι φταίω εγώ που δεν το έγραψα καλά, κι όχι εσύ.
το εξηγώ,λοιπόν καλύτερα.

δεν είπα ότι η γυμναστική θα είναι το φάρμακο τη στιγμή που θα είσαι στα χειρότερα σου. αλλά ότι προτιμώ μια τέτοια προσέγγιση, παρά την φαρμακοθεραπεία* εφ\'όρου ζωής.*

δεν είπα πουθενά, οκ, ας παίρνω μια ζωή το χαπάκι μου για να είμαι καλά. αλλά ότι ΑΦΟΥ έχεις δει τη βελτίωση με την όποια θεραπευτική αγωγή, μετά μπορείς να επιλέξεις ένα τρόπο ζωής που να βοηθάει να κρατιέσαι σε ισορροπία. ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ η γυμναστικη βοηθάει ΤΡΕΛΑ.

----------


## claire

και, οκ, σορυ που συμμετείχα στο θέμα, από τη στιγμή που είμαι της βιολογικής ερμηνείας. 
στο άγχος και στα γενικά καλύτερα από εδώ και πέρα.  :Smile:

----------


## arktos

lucifer , ναι υπάρχει κατάθλιψη με παραισθήσεις.
από προσωπική εμπειρία το γνωρίζω και είναι άλλωστε σύμπτωμα της διπολικής διαταραχής.
εγώ ένιωθα πως με παρακολουθούσαν.
άλλοι ασθενεις έχουν ακουστικές ή οπτικες παραισθήσεις.

εγώ δεν απέκλεισα τους ψυχοκοινωνικούς παράγοντες.

αλλά η πρώτη ερώτηση μου ερώτηση σε αυτό το τόπικ ήταν : συμπεριλαβάνεται και η κλινική κατάθλιψη ?
και η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν του τύπου δεν γνωρίζω τι μου λες.
από ΄κει και πέρα έπρεπε να σταματήσω το διάλογο.
πιστεύω πως όταν μιλάς για κάτι οφείλεις να γωρίζεις πέντε πράγματα.
δεν προσπάθησα μόνο εγώ να πω αυτά τα πράγματα, αλλά και άλλα μέλη.
όπως είδα την κλερ την ειρωνευτήκανε κιόλας γιατί είπε ή κοπελα πως θα προτιμούσα να μην έπαιρνα φάρμακα και να έκανα γιόγκα.

και μάλλον τελικά επέμενα γιατί εμείς γνωρίζουμε για ποια καταθλιψη μιλάτε και γιατί τη θεωρειται χρήσιμη, αλλά δεν δέχεστε πως υπάρχουν και άλλες.

θα ήθελα πάντως να μου από τί πάσχεις, γιατί το μόνο που θυμάμαι από σένα ήταν που ρώταγες πώς θα καταφέρεις να μην χαλάς πολλά χρήματα σε ταξί.
και η ερώτηση μου είναι καθαρά από ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Lou!

άρκτε,

Κατ\' αρχήν με μπερδεύεις με κάποιο άλλο μέλος του forum. Δεν έχω ρωτήσει ποτέ πως να μη χαλάω πολλά χρήματα σε taxi. (Από ότι είδα στη λίστα με τα nick υπάρχει και lucifair100, δεν έχουμε σχέση, αν εννοείς αυτόν).

προφανώς δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω και να έχω γνώμη για όλα τα είδη κατάθλιψης που υπάρχουν (είτε μιλάμε για γνώση από βιβλίο, είτε για γνώση από βιωματική εμπειρία).
sorry αν μίλησα για κάποια πράγματα από προσωπική εμπειρία και αυτό σε ενόχλησε.
όντως έχεις δίκιο για τις γενικεύσεις, κάλλιστα θα υπάρχουν και άλλα είδη με πιο ισχυρή τη βιολογική παράμετρο έναντι τις ψυχοκοινωνικής.

όσον αφορά την τελευταία σου ερώτηση, τώρα δεν νομίζω ότι πάσχω από κάτι. κάποια απλή κατάθλιψη θεωρώ ότι έχω περάσει στο παρελθόν (αλλα αρκετά παλιά)
επίσης έψαχνα πρόσφατα πληροφορίες για βελτίωση κοινωνικών σχέσεων. Γιατί κάτι δεν πήγαινε πολύ καλά με διάφορους κοντινούς μου, η τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν ήμουνα ευχαριστημένη.
Αυτά.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> άρκτε,
> 
> Κατ\' αρχήν με μπερδεύεις με κάποιο άλλο μέλος του forum. Δεν έχω ρωτήσει ποτέ πως να μη χαλάω πολλά χρήματα σε taxi. (Από ότι είδα στη λίστα με τα nick υπάρχει και lucifair100, δεν έχουμε σχέση, αν εννοείς αυτόν).
> 
> προφανώς δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω και να έχω γνώμη για όλα τα είδη κατάθλιψης που υπάρχουν (είτε μιλάμε για γνώση από βιβλίο, είτε για γνώση από βιωματική εμπειρία).
> sorry αν μίλησα για κάποια πράγματα από προσωπική εμπειρία και αυτό σε ενόχλησε.
> όντως έχεις δίκιο για τις γενικεύσεις, κάλλιστα θα υπάρχουν και άλλα είδη με πιο ισχυρή τη βιολογική παράμετρο έναντι τις ψυχοκοινωνικής.
> 
> ...



ναι, σε μπέρδεψα με το άλλο μέλος.

δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μου ζητήσεις συγγνώμη.
ίσως να μην υπήρχε λόγος να ποστάρω εδώ από την αρχή.

μια συναισθηματική κατάθλιψη μπορείς να την εκμεταλευτείς θετικά ( όπως τη δική σου ).
σε περίπτωση κλινικής κατάθλιψης είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να αποκομίσεις έστω και κάτι θετικό.
πρέπει να παλέψεις με χίλιους - δύο δαίμονες.
και για να μην σε κουράζω άλλο, θα σου πω ένα τελευταίο.
στη διπολική ένα από τα συμπτώματα είναι να καταφεύγεις στις ουσίες.
πριν 3 χρόνια περίπου ζήτησα από το ψυχίατρο μου να με βάλει σε πρόγραμμα.
μου απάντησε : μα δεν είσαι αλκοολική.
έπινα κάθε φορά που με έπιανε μανία ( είχα ανεβασμένη διάθεση ).
εγώ δεν το καταλάβαινα αυτό.

όπως δεν γνώριζα πως τόσα χρόνια έπασχα από μια ασθένεια και απέδιδα πολλές επιλογές μου στον χαρακτήρα μου.

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by Paprika_
> Επίσης, το να αποδίδουμε αυτό που μας συμβαίνει στον εαυτό μας και στις συνθήκες μας φορτώνει με την ευθύνη από την οποία μας απαλλάσσει η βιολογική προσέγγιση.


υπάρχουν πράγματα που γιατρεύουν οι προσευχές και πράγματα που δεν τα γιατρεύουν. για τι από τα δύο μιλάμε;

----------


## eimaiok

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eimaiok_
> 
> 
> όντως αυτό είναι ένα κολπάκι που ξεκίνησα να το κάνω τώρα τελευταία από μόνη μου αυτόματα και δεν έχω αυτή τη σκοτεινιά που με έπιανε πριν απλά σκεφτομαι κατευθείαν πράγματα που μου δίνουν χαρά. Αυτό το είναι ε-βιβλίο μπορώ να τ βρω στο νετ?
> ...






θα προσπαθήσω να το βρω είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς...σε ευχαριστώ παντως.

Θα ήθελα να διευκρινήσω κάτι προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων...όλα αυτά τα βοηθήματα μπορούν έυκολα να εφαρμοστούν από τη στιγμή που έχει αρχίσει ξεκουράζεται το μυαλό από τις μαύρες σκέψεις και έχει χώρο και για τις θετικές. 
Ποιό πριν ούτε συζήτηση για θετικές σκέψεις και φυσικά για συγκέντρωση στο να διαβασει κάποιος ένα βιβλίο.

----------


## eimaiok

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> ειναι χρησιμη η καταθλιψη?



και τώρα που το συνηδητοποιώ εσύ είσαι που προκάλεσες όλο αυτό το χαμό...με μιά ερώτηση.  :Big Grin: 

Υπαρξιακή θα την χαρακτήριζα κιόλας γιατί αποδείχτηκε τελικά ότι υπάρχουν πολλές απαντήσεις αλλά κανείς δε μπορεί να το αποδείξει.


Για το λόγο αυτό σε συμβουλέυω να εφαρμόσεις αυτό κολπάκι που λέγαμε....άσε επιτέλους τη σκέψη να κυλήσει και μη κολάς εκεί!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Με διάθεση αστειυτική το λέω πάντα

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by soft_
> Γιατι δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε ετσι ?? 
> Γιατι να μενω στις εννοιες των λεξεων ??


Εγώ προσωπικά κόλησα soft γιατί διάβαζα κάτι σχετικά με τη θετική πλευρά της κατάθλιψης,πως είναι μια εμπειρία που σε προχωράει και τα σχετικά 
κι όλα αυτά με ένα γενικόλογο τρόπο σαν να είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες.
Κ σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις καταθλίψεων είναι βαρύ και άδικο να κουβαλάει ο πάσχων τέτοιο φορτίο,ότι είναι στο χέρι του να βγει με τον τρόπο ζωής του και τη σκέψη του πράγμα που δεν ισχύει και χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε φαρμακευτική θεραπεία και αποδοχή της ασθένειας του ώστε να μπορέσει να την αντιμετωπίσει.
Κάποιος μπορεί να πάσχει από χρόνια κατάθλιψη π.χ.διπολική πως μπορεί να μην αφηνιάσει ακούγοντας για τη χρησιμότητα της κατάθλιψης.Άλλο αποδοχή και συμβίωση κι άλλο χρησιμότητα.
Και εντάξει αν κατέθετε καθένας την προσωπική του εμπειρία μένοντας σ\'αυτήν χωρίς συμπεράσματα γενικά για την κατάθλιψη οκ,αλλά νομίζω πως έγιναν συγχύσεις(και για να είμαι ειλικρινής αυτή η εντύπωση μου δόθηκε χωρίς να θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή ποιος-ποια κ δεν παίζει κ ρόλο)

Οπότε πιστεύω πως ένας διαχωρισμός ήταν χρήσιμος.

----------


## arktos

researcher, τί θέλεις να πεις με το \" επισημονοπεριγραφικο \" ?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> researcher, τί θέλεις να πεις με το \" επισημονοπεριγραφικο \" ?



χμμμ....καπως αυτο....
εχει φοβερα πολλες επιστημονικες ερευνες μεσα και τις περιγραφει καθολου κουραστικα


βαζοντας προσωπικες εμπειρειες ανθρωπων που γνωρισε και εψαξε


γι αυτους

----------


## researcher

παιδια ειχα γραψει πολυ μεγαλο κειμενο και σβηστηκε

εαν μεσα απο δικα μου λογια


υποτιμηθηκε η σοβαροτητα της εμπειρειας καποιου ζητω ειλικρινα συγγνωμη


σε καμια περιπτωση δε θα ηθελα να κανω κατι τετοιο


ετσι διευκρινιστικα....


δεν θα ηθελα να νιωσει καποιος πληγωμενος η υποτιμημενος απο τα συγκεκριμενα ποστ

----------


## eimaiok

> _Originally posted by Arsi_


Εγώ προσωπικά κόλησα soft γιατί διάβαζα κάτι σχετικά με τη θετική πλευρά της κατάθλιψης,πως είναι μια εμπειρία που σε προχωράει και τα σχετικά 
κι όλα αυτά με ένα γενικόλογο τρόπο σαν να είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες.


Κ σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις καταθλίψεων είναι βαρύ και άδικο να κουβαλάει ο πάσχων τέτοιο φορτίο,


και σε ποιές περιπτώσεις είναι δίκαιο αυτό το φορτίο?????


ότι είναι στο χέρι του να βγει με τον τρόπο ζωής του και τη σκέψη του πράγμα που δεν ισχύει 


[color=Blue]δλδ κάποιος που ξέρει οτι πάσχει από κάτι, να περιμένει να γιατρευτεί από μόνος του???? δε πρέπει να κινητοποιηθεί?[/Textcolor]



και χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε φαρμακευτική θεραπεία και αποδοχή της ασθένειας του ώστε να μπορέσει να την αντιμετωπίσει.

εδώ θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα


Κάποιος μπορεί να πάσχει από χρόνια κατάθλιψη π.χ.διπολική πως μπορεί να μην αφηνιάσει ακούγοντας για τη χρησιμότητα της κατάθλιψης.Άλλο αποδοχή και συμβίωση κι άλλο χρησιμότητα.


για μένα αποδοχή σημαίνει ότι: κάθησα στο ίδίο τραπέζι με κάτι που με βαραίνει τόσο και με ενοχλεί σε απίστευτο σημείο, αλλά κατάφερα να το βάλω να καθήσει απέναντί μου και όχι πάνω μου.Έτσι πέτυχα να το κοιτάξω στα μάτια γιατί αν καθόταν πανω μου δε θα κατάφερνα τίποτα.Και από δω και στο εξής αυτό το κάτι υπάρχει (απένατί μου) αλλά δε με βαραίνει, αντίθετα με ενεργοποιεί στο να αντιδράω σε οτιδήποτε δε μου αρέσει. Αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη χρησημότητα που θα μπορούσε να μου δώσει αυτό το κάτι.




Και εντάξει αν κατέθετε καθένας την προσωπική του εμπειρία μένοντας σ\'αυτήν χωρίς συμπεράσματα γενικά για την κατάθλιψη οκ,αλλά νομίζω πως έγιναν συγχύσεις(και για να είμαι ειλικρινής αυτή η εντύπωση μου δόθηκε χωρίς να θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή ποιος-ποια κ δεν παίζει κ ρόλο)


δεν νομίζω να είχε νόημα μια συζήτηση χωρίς συμπεράσματα,εξάλλου αυτή η ερώτηση ζητάει να πούμε τα συμπεράσματά μας μέσω των εμπειριών μας ή κάνω λάθος?

Οπότε πιστεύω πως ένας διαχωρισμός ήταν χρήσιμος.
[/quote]




Ποτέ δε ρώτησα τι είδους κατάθλιψη είχα.Δε με ενδιέφερε άλλωστε μιά ορολογία ή ένας επιστημονικός όρος, αυτό που με ενδιέφερε ήταν να ξεφύγω από την κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόμουν γιατί δεν άντεχα αλλο...και τα φαρμακάκια μου πήρα και κακό στον εαυτό μου πήγα να κάνω...

----------


## researcher

eimaiok


γενικα πολυ ωραιες διευκρινισεις


και πολυ μεστες οψεις κατ εμε 

μπραβο σου!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by eimaiok_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά κόλησα soft γιατί διάβαζα κάτι σχετικά με τη θετική πλευρά της κατάθλιψης,πως είναι μια εμπειρία που σε προχωράει και τα σχετικά 
> ...





Ποτέ δε ρώτησα τι είδους κατάθλιψη είχα.Δε με ενδιέφερε άλλωστε μιά ορολογία ή ένας επιστημονικός όρος, αυτό που με ενδιέφερε ήταν να ξεφύγω από την κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόμουν γιατί δεν άντεχα αλλο...και τα φαρμακάκια μου πήρα και κακό στον εαυτό μου πήγα να κάνω... [/quote]



eimaiok, φυσικά και θα βάλεις απέναντι σου αυτό που σε βαραίνει ( την κατάθλιψη ).για να το κοιτάξεις στα μάτια, άρα για το γνωρίσεις.
τότε γιατί δεν θέλεις να μάθεις τί είδους κατάθλιψη έχεις ?
πώς θα αναγνωρίσεις τα συμπτώματα για την επόμενη φορά?

τέλος δεν χρειάζεται να πάθεις κατάθλιψη για να μάθεις να ενεργοποιείσαι απέναντι σε ό,τι δεν σου αρέσει.
εμένα δεν μου χρειάστηκε ποτέ, τουλάχιστον.
από παιδί το θυμάμαι.

----------


## eimaiok

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> eimaiok, φυσικά και θα βάλεις απέναντι σου αυτό που σε βαραίνει ( την κατάθλιψη ).για να το κοιτάξεις στα μάτια, άρα για το γνωρίσεις.
> τότε γιατί δεν θέλεις να μάθεις τί είδους κατάθλιψη έχεις ?
> πώς θα αναγνωρίσεις τα συμπτώματα για την επόμενη φορά?
> 
> τέλος δεν χρειάζεται να πάθεις κατάθλιψη για να μάθεις να ενεργοποιείσαι απέναντι σε ό,τι δεν σου αρέσει.
> εμένα δεν μου χρειάστηκε ποτέ, τουλάχιστον.
> από παιδί το θυμάμαι.








Στην αρχή δε ρώτησα… γιατί δεν είχα χρόνο να ρωτήσω!!! Το μόνο που με ενδιέφερε ήταν να βρω μια όαση ανάσας γιατί πνιγόμουν και ο σκοπός της ζωής μου ήταν αυτός. 
Κατά τη διάρκεια της θεραπείας μου όμως είχα την περιέργεια να ρωτήσω αλλά φοβόμουν γιατί ήμουν ευάλωτη σε κάθε λέξη σε κάθε σκέψη και νόμιζα ότι αν μου έλεγε τι είδους κατάθλιψη έχω θα με έπαιρνε από κάτω. Θα στεκόμουν στην επιστημονική ανάλυση(που συνήθως είναι δυσνόητες και μπερδεμένες) χωρίς να έβλεπα την ουσία. 
Και εδώ θέλω να πω ότι ναι υπάρχουν διαφορετικών ειδών καταθλίψεων επιστημονικά πάντα για να μπορούν οι ειδικοί να μιλήσουν με την επιστήμη και αυτό λίγο αφορά τους ασθενείς.
Έχω ξεχωρίσει κι εγώ την κατάθλιψη σε διάφορα είδη και να σας πως πόσα είναι?
Είναι τόσες όσοι και οι ασθενείς. Κάθε κατάθλιψη είναι ξεχωριστή για τον καθένα που όμως έχουν παρεμφερή συμπτώματα…οπότε όταν με το παραμικρό νιώσω πάλι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά θα τρέξω.


ARKTOS κι όμως για μένα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα αγκάθια που με οδήγησε στην κατάθλιψη δεν έλεγα όχι σε κανέναν, από παιδί ικανοποιούσα πάντα τους άλλους χωρίς να φροντίζω τις δικές μου ανάγκες. Και μου πήρε χρόνια να το καταλάβω αυτό.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by eimaiok_
> ARKTOS κι όμως για μένα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα αγκάθια που με οδήγησε στην κατάθλιψη δεν έλεγα όχι σε κανέναν, από παιδί ικανοποιούσα πάντα τους άλλους χωρίς να φροντίζω τις δικές μου ανάγκες. Και μου πήρε χρόνια να το καταλάβω αυτό.


Σε αυτά που λες έχεις πολύ δίκιο eimaiok...Και μερικές φορές δεν είναι μόνο ότι παίρνει χρόνια να το καταλάβει κανείς αυτό, αλλά ότι οι συνέπειες δεν μοιάζουν να είναι τόσο σοβαρές. Οπότε, ενεργοποιείσαι μόνο όταν συνειδητοποιήσεις που σε οδήγησε η συνήθεια να αφήνεις στην άκρη τις ανάγκες σου.

Όσο για το βιολογικό-ψυχοκοινωνικό που τέθηκε στο θέμα εδώ, νομίζω απλά ότι καμιά μονοδιάστατη προσέγγιση δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει, ειδικά αν αναφέρεται σαν \'αιτία\'.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by eimaiok_
> 
> 
> ARKTOS κι όμως για μένα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα αγκάθια που με οδήγησε στην κατάθλιψη δεν έλεγα όχι σε κανέναν, από παιδί ικανοποιούσα πάντα τους άλλους χωρίς να φροντίζω τις δικές μου ανάγκες. Και μου πήρε χρόνια να το καταλάβω αυτό.


Μοιαζει τοσο αθωο αυτο κ τοσο μικρο, κι ομως ειναι τοσο σημαντικο σε μια πορεια ζωης, που μοιαζει να μην ειναι η ζωη που τελικα σε αντιπροσωπευει κ σε αφορα....

Φανταζομαι ποσο σε βοηθησε η διαπιστωση αυτη, να καταλαβεις κ να καταννοησεις τον τροπο που λειτουργεις.

Οπως κ να χει, μπραβο σου που συνειδητοποιησες κατι τετοιο. Δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι στην πορεια της ζωης μας, βλεπουμε τον τροπο συμπεριφορας μας ή σημαντικα στοιχεια του. Παντως νομιζω πώς καθε τετοια παρατηρηση, μας φερνει πιο κοντα σ αυτο που ειμαστε.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by claire_
> όταν είσαι στο πικ της μαυρίλας, όχι δεν μπορείς να πας για πιλάτες. όταν όμως βελτιωθείς με διάφορους τρόπους (και με φάρμακα, αν χρειαστεί!) επιλέγεις έναν τέτοιο τρόπο ζωής ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΕΙ, σε κρατάει σε ισορροπία. χωρίς να χρειάζεται να παίρνεις φάρμακα για όλη σου τη ζωή!


Ο ιδιος ανθρωπος σε ολη τη διαρκεια της ζωης του δεν μπορει να συντηρηθει με τον ιδιο τροπο. Οποτε η γυμναστικη μπορει να βοηθαει καποτε, να μας κραταει σε ενα επιπεδο. Να βοηθησει το σωμα αρα και εμας. Οχι ομως αντικαθιστωντας τα φαρμακα. Ειναι αλλες οι φορες που τα φαρμακα ειναι απαραιτητα και αλλες οχι. Δεν ειναι δυνατον λοιπον, οταν ειναι απαραιτητο το φαρμακο, να συγκρινουμε το απαραιτητο με το επικουρικο.




> _Originally posted by claire_
> ειλικρινά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί υποτιματε τόσο το υγιές σώμα. και ο εγκέφαλος με όλες τις λειτουργίες του, είναι κομάτι του σωματός σας. δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστό πνέυμα, που κατοικεί μέσα στο σώμα...


Δεν νομιζω να υποτιμηθηκε το υγιες σωμα κ η συμβολη του στην καλη μας ψυχικη κατασταση. Ειναι ομως φορες, οπως υποθετω γνωριζεις κ εσυ που δεν μπορει το σωμα, οπως δεν μπορει κ η ψυχη μας. Που θελει ξεκουραση το σωμα, οπως κ η ψυχη μας. Που θελει να μην πιεστει το σωμα, οπως κ η ψυχη μας. Κι αν το ακουμε το σωμα μας τοτε τα πραγματα, μπορουν πραγματι να πανε πολυ καλυτερα.




> _Originally posted by claire_τέσπα, ειλικρινά λυπάμαι αν για σένα δεν έχει δουλέψει τίποτα και δεν μπορείς να βελτιωθείς. προφανώς και είμαστε ακόμα πολύ μακριά από την θεραπεία των ψυχικών νόσων.


Δεν ειδα να ειπωθηκε καπου απο την soft οτι δεν δουλεψε τιποτα και δεν βελτιωθηκε. Καποιες φορες ομως οι δικοι μας δρομοι βελτιωσης δεν συναντιουνται ποτε με τους δρομους βελτιωσης αλλων.

----------


## claire

καλά σοφία, βαριέμαι τώρα να διαφωνήσω και να ψάχνω να βρω ποιος είπε τι... αλλά γενικά υπήρχε μια γραμμή του τύπου \"τα φάρμακα σκατά, η γιόγκα σκατά, όλα σκατά και για να τα λέτε αυτά απλά δεν ξέρετε τι λέτε\"

κατά τα άλλα, το μόνο που είναι σίγουρο και το έχουμε πει από την αρχή είναι ότι ο καθένας μιλάει με βάση τις δικές του εμπειρίες και το τι δούλεψε σε αυτόν.

επίσης είμαστε οφτόπικ, μιας και το θέμα είναι αν η κατάθλιψη είναι χρήσιμη. εγώ είπα την αποψή μου (ότι δεν είναι) δεν έχω να προσφέρω κάτι άλλο στο τόπικ αυτό (οπότε αν μου γράψεις κάτι και δεν σου απαντήσω, δεν είναι επειδή σε γράφω, αλλά επειδή δεν βλέπω νόημα στο να το κάνω.)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by claire_
> καλά σοφία, βαριέμαι τώρα να διαφωνήσω και να ψάχνω να βρω ποιος είπε τι...


δεν νομιζω να στο ζητησε κανεις. Απο τη στιγμη που βαριεσαι κακως μπηκες κ στη διαδικασια να απαντησεις. 

Σαφως κ ο καθενας μιλαει για τις εμπειριες του. 

Οσο για το αν ειμαστε εκτος ή εντος θεματος, εγω νομιζω πώς ειμαστε στο ζουμι του θεματος οταν μιλαμε για το πώς βιωσε κανεις την καταθλιψη του κ πώς ειδε οτι βοηθηθηκε ή οχι..

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by eimaiok_
> Στην αρχή δε ρώτησα… γιατί δεν είχα χρόνο να ρωτήσω!!! Το μόνο που με ενδιέφερε ήταν να βρω μια όαση ανάσας γιατί πνιγόμουν και ο σκοπός της ζωής μου ήταν αυτός. 
> Κατά τη διάρκεια της θεραπείας μου όμως είχα την περιέργεια να ρωτήσω αλλά φοβόμουν γιατί ήμουν ευάλωτη σε κάθε λέξη σε κάθε σκέψη και νόμιζα ότι αν μου έλεγε τι είδους κατάθλιψη έχω θα με έπαιρνε από κάτω. Θα στεκόμουν στην επιστημονική ανάλυση(που συνήθως είναι δυσνόητες και μπερδεμένες) χωρίς να έβλεπα την ουσία.


Καμια φορα, εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια να μπορεις να διαβασεις και να αναγνωριζεις τα σημαδια που σου δινει ο ιδιος σου ο εαυτος. Κι αυτο ειναι κ το πιο αξιοπιστο σημαδι προστασιας και φροντιδας. Κ πιο χρησιμο απο ολες τις επιστημονικες αναλυσεις που θα μπορουσες να διαβαζεις.

----------


## researcher

στο βιβλιο που διαβαζω 


μια κοπελα λεει:


στο ζενιθ της καταθλιψης μου εαν καποιος μου ελεγε πως ολο αυτο που περναω εχει χρησιμοτητα θα τον χαστουκιζα. στην πορεια ομως ανακαλυψα πως ακριβως δημιουργηθηκε αυτο ποια ειμαι εγω μεσα σ αυτο και μπορω να μιληω και για καρπους της καταθλιψης. Ξερω πια που ειμαι ποια ειμαι που λειτουργω και που με χανω.


μαλλον συμφωνει με τη δικη μου εμπειρεια


και ξαναλεω δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συμφωνει με ολων των ανθρωπων του φορουμ την εμπειρεια

απλα ισως μου ειναι δυσκολο να διαχειριστω καποιο θυμο που βγαινει σε καποια ποστ και το λεω εκ των προτερων

φυσικα οι ανθρωποι που θυμωνουν μπορουν να συνεχισουν να γραφουν και το πως θα το διαχειριστω ειναι δικο μου θεμα οσο δυσκολο και αν μου ειναι με εμπιστευομαι

ισως βεβαια να μην καλουμαι να διαχειριστω και τιποτα στην προκειμενη...


απλα να ειμαι λιγο κουρασμενη  :Smile:

----------


## oboro

Θα συμφωνησω πως αλλο πραγμα η συναισθηματικη, αλλο η κλινικη καταθλιψη. Κατα τη γνωμη μου καλο θα ηταν να αναγνωριζουμε καμια φορα και καμια διακριση μεταξυ καταστασεων, εστω κι αν δεν αφορα αμεσα την περιπτωση τη δικη μας η δικων μας ανθρωπων. 

Ετσι, αν και η δικη μου καταθλιψη ηταν συναισθηματικη και χρονια, θα ξεκινησω λεγοντας πως δεν θα μου ηταν και πολυ χρησιμη αν βασιζοταν σε οργανικα κυριως αιτια. Αν πχ ημουν καθηλωμενος και ψυχικα πολυτραυματιας για μερες, εβδομαδες η και μηνες κλαιγοντας ασταματητα, αν αυτο ειχε συμβει απροειδοποιητα χωρις οι συνθηκες η το παρελθον να το προμηνυουν, αν περιμενα απεγνωσμενα να πιασουν τα φαρμακα και οι γιατροι αναρωτιωντουσαν μηπως τελικα θα χρειαζομουν κατι πιο βαρυ, οχι δεν πιστευω οτι θα μου ειχε χρησιμεψει και πολυ σαν εμπειρια.

Τωρα στην μορφη που εγω τη βιωσα, μου ηταν παρα πολυ χρησιμη. Με απομακρυνε απο κακοηθεις ανθρωπους και προβληματικες καταστασεις, με αναγκασε αν δεχτω πως κατι δεν παει καλα με εμενα τον ιδιο, με εφερε σε επαφη με ψυχικο υλικο πρωτογνωρο και λειτουργησε σαν μεγας ψυχικος επιδεσμος, σαν κουκουλι απο συναισθηματα - προστατευτικος οσο και περιοριστικος (αλλα και αυτοκαταστροφικος). Η μεγαλυτερη ομως χρησιμοτητα ηταν η εμμεση παρακληση στους ακυρους της ζωης μου να παν να τον επιουνε: τοτε που δεν μπορουσα να τους το πω ο ιδιος. Κατι που θα μου λειψει αλλωστε ειναι οι αντιδρασεις του κοσμου στα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης μου (ασχετα αν τα αναγνωριζαν, αφου εγω δεν τους το ελεγα ποτε) - αμηχανια, αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα για τον χαρακτηρα μου, επιβολη-επιθεση θετικης ενεργειας κλπ. Βασικα ειναι τοξικη προς την αναισθησια η καταθλιψη, αλλα και προς την επιλεκτικη ευαισθητοποιηση.

Αλλωστε ενα απο τα πιο βασικα μαθηματα που μου εδωσε η καταθλιψη μου ηταν η συνειδητοποιηση ακριβως οτι η επιλεκτικη ευαισθητοποιηση ειναι ενα φαινομενο πιο συχνο απο την επιμερους αναισθησια: τα λιγα ατομα που εδειξαν πραγματικη κατανοηση για το προβλημα μου ηταν κυριως ατομα που βιωναν οι ιδιοι την καταθλιψη εκεινη την περιοδο. Ειτε επροκειτο για αγνοια μαζι με αδυναμια ή ελλειψη θελησης για ενημερωση, ειτε για εμμεσες κατηγοριες οτι ειχα την εκνευριστικη καταθλιψη μου επειδη το ηθελα, μου κατεστη σαφες οτι σε ολους τους χωρους που αναζητησα υποστηριξη, οποιος ειναι εξω απ\' τον χορο πολλα τραγουδια ξερει (και ισως ακομη περισσοτερα ποστ να εχει κανει.)

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> καλά σοφία, βαριέμαι τώρα να διαφωνήσω και να ψάχνω να βρω ποιος είπε τι...
> 
> 
> ...


ωχ μωρέ σοφία την τρίχα τριχιά κάνεις τώρα. οκ, σοζ που σου απάντησα (βέβαια και τώρα απαντάω, σίριουσλυ κάτι πάει στραβά εδώ :P)

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Θα συμφωνησω πως αλλο πραγμα η συναισθηματικη, αλλο η κλινικη καταθλιψη. Κατα τη γνωμη μου *καλο θα ηταν να αναγνωριζουμε καμια φορα και καμια διακριση μεταξυ καταστασεων, εστω κι αν δεν αφορα αμεσα την περιπτωση τη δικη μας η δικων μας ανθρωπων.* 
> Ετσι, αν και η δικη μου καταθλιψη ηταν συναισθηματικη και χρονια, θα ξεκινησω λεγοντας πως δεν θα μου ηταν και πολυ χρησιμη αν βασιζοταν σε οργανικα κυριως αιτια. Αν πχ ημουν καθηλωμενος και ψυχικα πολυτραυματιας για μερες, εβδομαδες η και μηνες κλαιγοντας ασταματητα, αν αυτο ειχε συμβει απροειδοποιητα χωρις οι συνθηκες η το παρελθον να το προμηνυουν, αν περιμενα απεγνωσμενα να πιασουν τα φαρμακα και οι γιατροι αναρωτιωντουσαν μηπως τελικα θα χρειαζομουν κατι πιο βαρυ, οχι δεν πιστευω οτι θα μου ειχε χρησιμεψει και πολυ σαν εμπειρια.
> 
> Τωρα στην μορφη που εγω τη βιωσα, μου ηταν παρα πολυ χρησιμη. Με απομακρυνε απο κακοηθεις ανθρωπους και προβληματικες καταστασεις, με αναγκασε αν δεχτω πως κατι δεν παει καλα με εμενα τον ιδιο, με εφερε σε επαφη με ψυχικο υλικο πρωτογνωρο και λειτουργησε σαν μεγας ψυχικος επιδεσμος, σαν κουκουλι απο συναισθηματα - προστατευτικος οσο και περιοριστικος (αλλα και αυτοκαταστροφικος). Η μεγαλυτερη ομως χρησιμοτητα ηταν η εμμεση παρακληση στους ακυρους της ζωης μου να παν να τον επιουνε: τοτε που δεν μπορουσα να τους το πω ο ιδιος. Κατι που θα μου λειψει αλλωστε ειναι οι αντιδρασεις του κοσμου στα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης μου (ασχετα αν τα αναγνωριζαν, αφου εγω δεν τους το ελεγα ποτε) - αμηχανια, αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα για τον χαρακτηρα μου, επιβολη-επιθεση θετικης ενεργειας κλπ. Βασικα ειναι τοξικη προς την αναισθησια η καταθλιψη, αλλα και προς την επιλεκτικη ευαισθητοποιηση.
> 
> Αλλωστε ενα απο τα πιο βασικα μαθηματα που μου εδωσε η καταθλιψη μου ηταν η συνειδητοποιηση ακριβως οτι η επιλεκτικη ευαισθητοποιηση ειναι ενα φαινομενο πιο συχνο απο την επιμερους αναισθησια: τα λιγα ατομα που εδειξαν πραγματικη κατανοηση για το προβλημα μου ηταν κυριως ατομα που βιωναν οι ιδιοι την καταθλιψη εκεινη την περιοδο. Ειτε επροκειτο για αγνοια μαζι με αδυναμια ή ελλειψη θελησης για ενημερωση, ειτε για εμμεσες κατηγοριες οτι ειχα την εκνευριστικη καταθλιψη μου επειδη το ηθελα, μου κατεστη σαφες οτι σε ολους τους χωρους που αναζητησα υποστηριξη, οποιος ειναι εξω απ\' τον χορο πολλα τραγουδια ξερει (και ισως ακομη περισσοτερα ποστ να εχει κανει.)


συνήθως έτσι ξεκινάει μια ανάλυση, δίνεις ορισμό και κάνεις διακρίσεις. αλλά πολύς κόσμος δεν το γουστάρει, το θεωρεί επιστημονικοφανές μάλλον....

συμφωνώ και με τα υπόλοιπα  :Smile:

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by claire_
> συνήθως έτσι ξεκινάει μια ανάλυση, δίνεις ορισμό και κάνεις διακρίσεις. αλλά πολύς κόσμος δεν το γουστάρει, το θεωρεί επιστημονικοφανές μάλλον....


Σκοπος μου δεν ηταν να ξεκινησω καποια αναλυση, αλλα ουτε και να απαιτησω να το δει ετσι καποιος που ανοιγει ενα τετοιο θεμα. αλλα να επισημανω κατι: οτι ειναι σημαντικο να κανουμε η εστω να αναγνωριζουμε καποιες διακρισεις που υπαρχουν, για να δειξουμε οτι σεβομαστε καταστασεις που ναι μεν δεν μας αφορουν αμεσα, μπορει ομως να αφορουν καποιους αλλους. Ποσο μαλλον οταν προκειται για πολυ σοβαρες, δυνητικα επικινδυνες καταστασεις οπως η κλινικη καταθλιψη. Ακομα πιο σημαντικο οταν αυτο επισημαινεται στην πορεια της συζητησεις να δειχνουμε και καποια αντανακλαστικα που αντιστοιχουν στην ευαισθησια μας. Καθαρα απο συναισθηματικη σκοπια το ειδα λοιπον και νομιζω οτι εχει τη σημασια της και αυτη.

Πολυ ωραιο θεμα παντως researcher, απ\' τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα που εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Εμένα πάντως ήταν major depression.Θεωρείται κλινική δε θεωρείται;Και πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο τη βλέπω.Δηλαδή απομυθοποιητικά.Αυτό έχω βρει να λειτουργεί σε προσωπικό επίπεδο,για μας δε μιλάμε,για την προσωπική μας ματιά,ή για την ματιά των άλλων;Τα αυτονόητα.

Επίσης πιστεύω πως είναι μία από τις εξελικτικές προσαρμογές του ανθρώπινου οργανισμού,όχι ψυχική νόσος,όπως εξηγήθηκε θεωρητικά από τους Andrews και Τhomson.Πιστεύω πως ο εγκέφαλος εξελικτικά μέσα στο χρόνο βρήκε τρόπους να αυτοπροστατεύεται για να εξασφαλίζει την επιβίωση,όχι την αυτοκαταστροφή.

Δηλαδή βλέπω την κατάθλιψη σαν απαραίτητη βαλβίδα ασφαλείας,έναν σοφό μηχανισμό \"ψυχικής λιποθυμίας\"ή ένα είδος χειμερίας νάρκης,που ρίχνει τους ρυθμούς εξασφαλίζοντας τη λιγότερη δυνατή χασούρα δυνάμεων με τη μικρότερη έκθεση σε κινδύνους,ώστε να δώσει στον οργανισμό τη δυνατότητα να ανταπεξέλθει σε ιδιαίτερα επίπονες και στρεσογόνες συνθήκες.

Το σύστημα ρίχνει τους ρυθμούς του ή και άλλες φορές ακόμη και κλείνει εντελώς για ένα διάστημα,ένα φαινόμενο ανάλογο με τις μεταβολές στο μεταβολικό σύστημα των θηλαστικών στις αντίξοες καιρικές συνθήκες του βαρύ χειμώνα.
Μία πολύ ευγενική χειρονομία από τη φύση για να προλάβουμε σοβαρές βλάβες.Είναι προστατευτικός μηχανισμός,ίσως σε σημείο κορυφωτικό,extreme,ωστόσο αυτό δεν αλλοιώνει τη χρησιμότητά του.

Είναι στρατηγική επιβίωσης και αμυντικός μηχανισμός ταυτόχρονα που με τον πόνο μας χτυπάει καμπανάκι πως κάτι έχει ξεφύγει,ένα σινιάλο να αποσυρθούμε και να προστατευτούμε μέχρι να μπορέσουμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε ξανά.Εξυπηρετεί μέχρι να επανέλθει η ομοιοστατική ισορροπία.



@PETRAN,(αν πέσει στην αντίληψή του αυτό το thread),θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν η κατάθλιψη έχει διαπιστωθεί επιστημονικά να ενδυμεί μόνο στο ανθρώπινο είδος,ή και σε άλλα θηλαστικά;Πχ η μελαγχολία των ζώων σε συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίας δε θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί μία μορφή της,ίσως διαφορετικής κλίμακας και με διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά;

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> Πολυ ωραιο θεμα παντως researcher, απ\' τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα που εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα



σε ευχαριστω

ειλικρινα χαιρομαι πολυ που το λες  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Ακομα πιο σημαντικο οταν αυτο επισημαινεται στην πορεια της συζητησεις να δειχνουμε και καποια αντανακλαστικα που αντιστοιχουν στην ευαισθησια μας. Καθαρα απο συναισθηματικη σκοπια το ειδα λοιπον και νομιζω οτι εχει τη σημασια της και αυτη.
> 
> Πολυ ωραιο θεμα παντως researcher, απ\' τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα που εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα


Φυσικα κ εχει σημασια κ η ευαισθησια κ τα αντανακλαστικα που αντιστοιχουν σ αυτη!
Εχεις δικιο λοιπον. ε...οσα εχει ο καθενας. Κι οσο αναδυονται καθε στιγμη ή σε καθε θεμα.

Και ναι, ειναι ενα απο τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα θεματα, νομιζω για οσους απο μας νιωθουμε οτι μας αφορα με τον εναν ή τον αλλο τροπο.

----------


## researcher

συμφωνω και γω Σοφια και Οboro

με οσα λετε

και φυσικα μου ειναι πολυ ενδιαφεροντα οσα γραφονται

ασχετα αλλα γενικα 

τσιμπαω οταν βγαινει θυμος


μα γιατι βγαινει θυμος???????

το μιλατε χωρις να ξερετε που ακουγεται απο πολλους

και το οποιος ξερει καταλαβαινει

η το εξω απο το χωρο πολλα τραγουδια ξερω ειναι καπως ριψοκινδυνο να ειπωθει εδω σε αυτο το φορουμ 
κανεις δεν γνωριζει ποιος γραφων εδω ειναι εξω απο το χορο και ποιος μεσα

οποιος νομιζει οτι ξερει κατι παραπανω αντι να βγαζει θυμο να βγαζει αποψη

ξερεις σε εμενα συμβαινει το και το

και δεν συμμεριζομαι καθολου την αποψη ταδε

και παλι τα δικα μου λεω

αλλα αφου εγω γραφω ποιανου θα λεω?  :Smile:

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Εμένα πάντως ήταν major depression.Θεωρείται κλινική δε θεωρείται;


Κι εγω μειζονα καταθλιψη ειχα. Απο οσο γνωριζω ομως, προκειται για διαγνωση που βασιζεται στη συμπτωματολογια περισσοτερο και οχι στους αιτιωδεις μηχανισμους η τη βαθυτερη φυση της διαταραχης αν θελεις. Ειναι πολυ γενικη κατηγορια και νομιζω οτι εμπεριεχει τοσο την κλινικη οσο και τη συναισθηματικη μορφη.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

απλα ο καθενας τα βιωνει αυτα με διαφορετικη ενταση (χωρις να υποτιμω κανεναν)
και οι περιβαλλοντικες συνθηκες παιζουν ρολο και η στηριξη που δεχεται

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Εμένα πάντως ήταν major depression.Θεωρείται κλινική δε θεωρείται;
> 
> 
> Κι εγω μειζονα καταθλιψη ειχα. Απο οσο γνωριζω ομως, προκειται για διαγνωση που βασιζεται στη συμπτωματολογια περισσοτερο και οχι στους αιτιωδεις μηχανισμους η τη βαθυτερη φυση της διαταραχης αν θελεις. Ειναι πολυ γενικη κατηγορια και νομιζω οτι εμπεριεχει τοσο την κλινικη οσο και τη συναισθηματικη μορφη.


παντως ειναι πολυ θετικο που λετε και οι δυο \"ειχα\"  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> απλα ο καθενας τα βιωνει αυτα με διαφορετικη ενταση (χωρις να υποτιμω κανεναν)
> και οι περιβαλλοντικες συνθηκες παιζουν ρολο και η στηριξη που δεχεται


συμφωνω!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> οποιος νομιζει οτι ξερει κατι παραπανω αντι να βγαζει θυμο να βγαζει αποψη


η αποψη δεν μπορει να εχει θυμο? ειναι κακο να ειναι καποιος θυμωμενος ενω καταθετει την αποψη του?τί λες?

----------


## oboro

> παντως ειναι πολυ θετικο που λετε και οι δυο \"ειχα\"


Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> οποιος νομιζει οτι ξερει κατι παραπανω αντι να βγαζει θυμο να βγαζει αποψη
> ...



δεν ειναι κακο!

σωστα Σοφια!

χμ....ισως μη αποδεκτο απο μενα η μη ευκολα διαχειρισιμο απο τον οργανισμο μου

αλλα αυτο ειναι δικο μου προβλημα και καλο ειναι που εντοπιζω για να το δω...

----------


## eimaiok

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> στο βιβλιο που διαβαζω 
> 
> 
> μια κοπελα λεει:
> 
> 
> *στο ζενιθ της καταθλιψης μου εαν καποιος μου ελεγε πως ολο αυτο που περναω εχει χρησιμοτητα θα τον χαστουκιζα. στην πορεια ομως ανακαλυψα πως ακριβως δημιουργηθηκε αυτο ποια ειμαι εγω μεσα σ αυτο και μπορω να μιληω και για καρπους της καταθλιψης. Ξερω πια που ειμαι ποια ειμαι που λειτουργω και που με χανω.*
> 
> ...




πολύ καλή φράση...με λίγα λόγια λέει πολλά




Απλά ήθελα να ζητήσω ένα συγνώμη από κάποιους/ες γιατί ίσως φάνηκα απότομη και κάθετη στις απόψεις μου...μπορώ όμως να καταλάβω και κάποιον που θεωρεί το αντιθετο γιατί έτσι σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ.
Ξέρω πως είναι να τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρα και πολύ παραπάνω στεναχωριέμαι όταν καταλαβαίνω πως αισθάνονται...την ώρα που λέω τα δικά μου....

----------

